# ERI



## MissFruity

hey just wondering if anyone else that has agreed to transfer to ERI has any info?i was told by ERI 1st app will be June and started by Aug but still not g
had any letter or anythin yet its driving me insane just wana knw wen it will be lol  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi 
I'm curious to see how you got on? And wat you choose to do ? I just got the same letter last week ? 

Thanks 
Donna


----------



## MissFruity

Hey i agreed on 4th april and have my first app 13th june to get injection training etc and my start date  been on waitin list 17months so has reduced it by 6 months agreein to transfer  good luck!xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi miss fruity 

I called them today to check if they had received my slip and they said yes but also told me tt they didn't think it was worth while changing over as I should get word in July for first app in aug 

She said I will need to go to local hos first fr all my blood tests etc 
But I'm sure my doc has done all of these already 

My waiting time by July will only have been 13 monts so I feel very lucky

No it goes good for you keep in touch 

Donna


----------



## MissFruity

Oh thats good u may aswell just stay with GRI!  its all exciting stuff lets hope we both have some good luck  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I hope so too 

It's all new not sure wat to expect really from there on you ?x


----------



## MissFruity

All new for me too this website has helped me understand what actually happens n stuff i didnt have a clue before !   im actually just filling out my consent form etc the now even they are quite confusing lol xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, did I see from your previous posts that u r in dumfries and galloway?

I  joined the ivf list from D &G last June and got a letter at beginning of may. I've sent the slip off to confirm I would consider moving to ERI.  Have u decided to stay at GRI?

Wold love to hear from u if u are local as not many folk round this area to speak to and more or less kept it secret a work.

X


----------



## donnamoff

Hi mrs Ross 

I called them and they said I should be getting a letter about July to be seen for bloods etc in aug a Dumfries 

And I received a letter today to go and have another scan on 11th June 

How are you? I'm glad to know someone from this area too 

I did tell them I would go to Eri but they said not to bother as I'm near the top now and they have nearly filled the quoter or people to send to Eri 

Hope everyone is well 

Miss fruity 
Did you have an appointment before you got your consent forms? It's all the waiting have you been taking folio acid? 

Thanks Donna


----------



## MissFruity

hey Donna  no i had already been to GRI twice wen i was waiting to get my bloods n all tht done so jus got my consents through n told i will.be at ERI for 3 hours for more bloods n injection training etc! both me and dh been takin the pregnacare conception tablets which has 400mg in mine anyway, was lookin into wot supplements to take and somepeople take loads but i think if its meant to be it will happen so eating healthily and taking the pregnacare with a wee vitamin c drink everyday  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi miss f 

I'm the same as you as long as you eat healthy etc and I'm about take folic acid then we should be fine we were both fine before 
I'm a firm believer in wat is meant for you will happen and I know I'm meant to be a mum but I'm just being taught to appreciate motherhood more by going the hard route lo  
I having to get  another scan by the looks of it 

Plus they did all my bloods before HIV etc so not sure they will do them again or not 
Funny at this time of year how many pregnant people you see and know  

Hugs xx


----------



## MissFruity

thts defo the motto i have and it has made us stronger as a couple! last year i had one niece, now i have 3 nieces, a nephew and another due next month! and everyone i speak to seems to be preggers! its hard at times but least we will really appreciate it wen it does happen!  i think ppl take far too many supplements and get stressed, im jus gny try stay positive n relax hehe ...wot a lovely day think i will get out a nice big walk along the shore  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Snap I'm thinking the woods 

My sister had twins that was not easy but I love them to bits and try my hardest to be a good auntie  

Enjoy your day


----------



## mrs ross

I phoned GRI today to confirm my transfer to ERI. Was told that they had over 100 people transferring to ERI and were in the midst of photocopying everyone's notes to send over to ERI. Unsure how long it will take to start the whole process if ERI hasn't even received my notes yet.  Been over a month since I sent my slp back


----------



## MissFruity

hey mrs ross it took over a month for my notes to be sent to ERI aswell but once ERI received them they acted quite quickly n sent out our consent forms etc and app to discuss n get start date! think they have 25 spaces a month and if 1st app before 1st july u will fall under current criteria..good luck hope u hear soon  xx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks ms fruity, at least I know I'm in the process! Just worried that I get my first letter when I'm away on holiday.  Heading to Turkey for two weeks on 23rd June!   

How are you doing with your weight? You have been doing really well, I wish mine would get a move on. Lost 3llbs 3 weeks ago, but have stayed the same the last two weeks  

Will have to ensure I do plenty of walking on hols   Will not be easy though as we are all inclusive and food is gorgeous!  Have good motivation not to put on, so hopefully will be ok x


----------



## MissFruity

u are soo lucky where in turkey u off to? i was due to go in sept for 2 weeks had to cancel it but hopefully be worth it  i put on 2lbs this week and decided im having the weekend off with a few drinks was gettn really scunnerd with it but will be bak to it on Sunday! wot a lovely day i cant wait to finish work and get out and enjoy the sun   xxx


----------



## mrs ross

You have been doing so well with your diet, you deserve a wee break.  Nice to enjoy the things you miss for a day or two and then you can refocus for the last few remaining pounds.

We are heading to Lara Beach.  This will be our fourth visit to the same hotel. Really looking forward to it. Hopefully a bit of relaxation after the uneventful year we've had 

It's a lovely day. Just finished work and now sitting in the garden enjoying the sunshine will hubby listens to the TT.

Have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## MissFruity

thanks, u too xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey guys 

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine 

Mrs Ross might be worth while to call Eri and gri every now and again I called and they to,d me when around I would hit the top etc 

So anybody been up to much ? How are you all feeling about the treatment itself 

Take care xx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, not long now for your 1st appointment, so excited for you. Tell all, when you get the chance. 😄. Mrs Ross you seem to be in the same boat as me, waiting for your notes to be transferred to eri. It's all a waiting game. Hope we hear something soon. Keep me posted if you get anymore info. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks Nibo i am a bag of nerves today! will let u knw hw i get on 2moro  hope use hear soon the waiting is a killer! xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Miss fruity - good luck with ur appointment tomorrow, it's so exciting!  

Donna - yes, will try to phone them at least once a week to check on progress. Feel as though u shouldn't have to, but if it pushes things along its worth doing!

Nibo - hi, will let u know when I get anything. It sounded like they were just doing a big batch and that they wouldn't send anyone's notes until it was all photocopied. Will be really annoyed if it ends up that we get seen later than we would have if we stayed at GRI.

Hope you are all well and that we are all receiving treatment very soon xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi miss fruity, how things go today? 
Mrs Ross, spoke to gri and they could confirm that my notes had been sent, checked with eri and they have recieved over 150 people's notes to go over. They said they have started making a list for appointments, my name wasn't on that list as yet. Hopefully it will be in the next batch, fingers crossed. Hope you hear something soon mrs Ross. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Nibo it went well staff are all really lovely! start short protocol with AF due 28th July! so not too long a few weeks to enjoy myself before the fun begins!!  oh thts gd news about ure notes hopefully not too long  xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, that's great. You must be feeling over the moon, the process will feel more like its started now. So pleased for you. Bet you have had a big cheesy grin on your face since your appointment (cheek muscles will be sore in the morning lol) xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey girls 

Miss fruity- that is brilliant news for you the best bit will be knowing an exact date so good!!!   did they explain short protocol to you and why ? Sorry I'm just not sure of any of this stuff yet  

Hey nibo- it's the waiting that is the worst bit  Frustrating more than anything your life gets put on hold really how are you getting on? There are so many people as well  : 

Mrs Ross- did you phone when I did they said that by changing over I was not going to reach the top any quicker so they took me off Eri to free up spaces as they only could transfer so many to hit a target so keep calling,I know you shouldn't have to but we would get forgotten about otherwise as they have so many to deal with  

I look at myself as lucky to only have a short wait I get frustrated still but no where as bad as some areas there waiting list is 6-9 years that's madness  

Hope all you ladies are well I'm still waiting on follow up scan 

Chin up and fingers crossed


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donnamoff, I'm not bad thanks just hanging on in there. So does that mean you are back on gri waiting list, how does that affect things with you agreeing to transfer to eri, maybe I have missed some of your posts along the way so not sure what your situation is. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna, short protocol means i dnt need to down regulate first i basically just start stimming on day1 of my cycle  just want july to hurry now its prob going to drag in longer than the 18months i have just waited lol xxx

Hope use are having a gd weekend unlike me stuck in work today  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey 

Nibo -it changes nothing apparently they said I didn't need to change as I'm near top at gri and the only reason that people are being offered Eri is to cut waiting list so I would not benefit 

When are you looking.  At reaching the top ? 

Miss fruity- that's good is that wat you were hoping for?


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, I am hoping to reach the top very soon, I called eri today but was unable to get a confirmed answer from them, they are very nice there though and always return my call every time I leave a message. They are all so busy just now too with all the paperwork that they have been receiving so they are trying their hardest to give answers to everyone, to top it off the woman that normally deals with all of this is apparently leaving!! I will keep onto them though. Keep us posted on how it is going for you.

Miss Fruity, how are you doing, countnig down the days now I guess.

Mrs Ross, you heard anything yet?


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo, I phoned ERI on Friday and left a message. Got a call back today and they said I hadn't been entered ont the system yet and that the girl that could confirm timescales etc was with patients.  As you say they are really busy at the momen and struggling to cope with all the apps etc. but they are very nice and helpful on the phone. I really just wanted to check that I wouldn't get a letter re my appointment when I'm away on holiday.  But as I haven't yet been entered on computer system unlikely that would be the case anyway.

I think I got my letter re the transfer about same time as you, so if u hear anything let me know, as ill be able to pick this up abroad. 

Miss fruity - not long now, I bet u can't wait! 

X


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies, yip just trying to get on with it and keep.busy now until end of july! the staff are really lovely and the nurse i had was the one dealing with all the transfers and she did say most of her time will be spent getting everyone onto system and everyones apps out so fingers crossed use wont be long  i will hopefully be short protocol because im so young and high amh but they found a cyst doing my scan so just depends if that is away by then and if not they mite then put me on long protocol so im really just stuck in limbo now til i knw wots going on!   xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Managed to speak to ERI today and they have advised that they have not received my notes yet! ! Tried to get in touch with GRI to query but they haven't phoned me back. Getting a bit frustrated with this now as I returned my slip round about 12 th May. how can it take so long to photocopy someone's notes? With my luck ill probably get seen after I would have if I'd stayed at GRI.  However the staff at ERI appear to be much more considerate with the little contact that I've had to date.

Nibo - have ERI confirmed they have ur notes yet?


----------



## Nibo

Hi Mrs Ross, I spoke to eri today and spoke to I think, don't quote me on this "Isobel Norton", she seems to be the person to speak to. She confirmed that my notes where there and I was on the system,It can get very frustrating, try not get caught up on it, so easy to say though. Keep pestering gri, that's what I did until I got answers. I think I would have sent my slip away at around the same time as you,eri said they were still trawling through notes so hope is still there. I was told that I probably wouldn't be seen until nov/dec. That seems along way away but I'm staying positive and thinking it is 9months sooner than I would have been seen at gri. 
Keep me posted on how you get on, phone gri everyday. Take care. Xx


----------



## Nibo

Just to add, you are right, staff at eri have been so much nicer and have returned my calls at all times x


----------



## MissFruity

Aw mrs ross thts terrible no wonder ure frustrated! wen are u supposed to reach top? Isobel was my nurse for my consultation shes lovely im definetely a lot more impressed with ERI than GRI. Nibo thts not long away at all it will fly in and 9 months quicker is excellent! xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, I'm with you, just gonna try keep busy, the months do seem to be going quite quick so now that I have some kind of answer I'm more at ease, I know exactly what you are going through Mrs Ross(I'm sure we all do), hang on in there. We are all here to support each other so have a good rant, we can take it. Lol xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo and miss fruity, thanks for your lovely posts. Just having one of those days where I'm feeling a bit down about things. Just wish I was there already! I thought I was supposed to reach the top around Sept/oct. I  think I spoke to the same person as u today Nibo, she was really nice and apologetic. She had gone through all the paper work and it didn't appear as though m notes were there. But she was going to go through them all again to make sure that they weren't stuck to someone else's! Which was really generous of her. I think I just thought that I would be getting seen in the next cople of months, it's such a hard time going through this sometimes.  I'm sure u both know how it feels, just need to try and focus on what will hopefully be the end result


----------



## donnamoff

hey everyone 

How are you all?life is just the same for us all I think trying to carry on with daily chores with this on our mind all the time 

In our small area everyone seems to be pregnant at the moment driving me mad 

so I had a letter yesterday and going for another scan on monday 8th July I told my partner and he never said anything I thought he may of misheard me but when I asked if he had not heard he said'no I heard 
Why are men like that  It's so annoying I think I'm feeling a bit low just now and hormonal but some days everything feels a little bit too much 

I need to stop feeling sorry for myself 

Wat about you all tell me your news xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, I know exactly how you are feeling, friends, friends of friends being pregnant, don't get me wrong I'm pleased for them but it does get hard at times. My other half tends not to mention or talk about things unless I bring it up or mention anything, think he is worried he upsets me. 
I'm just trying to stay as positive as I can and trying hard not to think about things just now as I kind of know that it won't be until nov/dec until things get going for us. 

Mrs Ross, how are you?. You heard anything? Xx 
Miss fruity, how's you? X


----------



## MissFruity

Hi Nibo im gd thanks just patiently waiting to call with AF at ens of month and its sooo dragging in already! and this AF is 2 days late wee buggar knew that wud happen wen i actually want it to appear for a change! once i get this one out the way i knw im on the final countdown to finally get started  ..hope ure well  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Well today was re scan day 

The lady that did  the scan could not have been more insensitive if she tried rude arrogant   could not believe it plus I had to go on my own which made it all the worse 

The last guy was so nice and reassuring but not this one 

The cysts are still there one on my left is about 6cm and I have a few little ones on my right 

She said exactly that then said I will send a report ok bye while I was still lying there with my legs up in the air cow 

So have no idea where I go from here or wat they will do but not a nice experience at all 

I feel so deflated and gutted that this is happening to me 

I kind of feel that mother nature is trying to tell me something 

How are you miss fruity? 
Nibo? And mrs Ross ? Any news for all of you? 

Did any of you get a letter explaining about the new criteria ? I got one through the post today xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, so sorry to hear of your experience today. Can you not make a compliant about her, how insensitive of her. Agree with you COW!!. It's just a waiting game for me as been told that I wouldn't be seen till about Nov/Dec, keeping my fingers crossed that I might be seen earlier though. Where are you with the whole process? Are you at gri? X
Hope your future appointments go better and you have a better experience xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all. Just back from my holidays, so just catching up with everyone ( and of course the mountains of washing!)  

I phoned ErI just b4 I went on hols and they still hadn't received my notes, even though I sent my slip back to Glasgow mid May! I was so annoyed that my hubbie phoned Dumfries to see what we could do, as couldn't get through to anyone at Glasgow and they didn't return m calls. It appears to have worked as I then had an email to say my notes would be sent that day.  Now just trying to get in contact with Eri to make sure they are they and get an indication as to when I will be able to start treatment.  Want to ask them whether Glasgows incompetence at sending my notes through will delay my treatment or mean that I have fallen further down the list.

Donna - so sorry to hear that u had such a bad experience. I've had varying at DGRI for scans, some of them are lovely and gentle and explain everything,, others just treat u as a cog on a big conveyor belt. 

Miss Friuty - hope you get ur AF soon, to start treatment.

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying this lovely weather while it lasts.

Back onto the diet bandwagon for me now!


----------



## tracyl247

Happy Chatting Everyone


----------



## donnamoff

Hi everyone 

Nibo-yeah I'm at gri after a phone call to them to check they received my slip I was told hopefully that I would get a letter July and an appointment in aug which is when we will hit the top of the list it should be exciting but I feel all emotions really 

Mrs Ross- thats terrible that they still have not sorted that yet I have no idea why they cando it over computers surely it's not hard  
When are you due to hit the top? They told me I was not going over to Eri as I was so near the top 

Half the time I think they tell you whatever 

I'm feeling a bit better today god I felt terrible yesterday thinking is it all worth it I know it is more than anything in the world but was so upset so I called my consultant at dgri and spoke to the secutaryand told her about yesterday and that I was not happy and that I was now worried about the findings etc she said 6cm is not too bad and that they might leave that but they might decide to remove or drain it 

Apparently under 6 they leave and above they do something told them that I was worried about it delaying things but she said it wouldnt and not to be disheartened when I don't get a letter in July as its holiday good for them !!!! 


Miss fruity - wats new with you? How are things getting close now 

Sorry if there are any spelling issues on here but I'm out side in the sun on the I pad and can see nothing lol 

Take care all xxxxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

I was referred for IVF in June 2012, so had been expecting to reach top between Sept and Dec based on the consultant advising that it was a 15 mth to 18 mth waiting list.

Do u mind me asking when u were referred? Might give me a bit of Leeway with Edinburgh if I find out I've been put back because of Glasgow not sending my notes straight away.

I found that holidays appear to take precedence at DGRI when I was having IUI. That's why it took a year to have 6 rounds!


----------



## donnamoff

Hi mrs Ross 

I was referred in June 2012 and told the waiting list was 15 months but when I called Glasgow they told me June/ July I was getting to the top 

Then when I called gri to check that they received my slip they said yes and I had put on it that we were happy to go to Eri she advised me that she would be better ticking no as I was looking at receiving a letter in July for an appointment in aug 

You must of been referred at same time as me then 
Are you def going to Eri ? Ask them when you are looking at being seen and if it's meant to cut the list then tell them that 

Life is not easy for any of us really is it :-((


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, 

Thanks for getting back to me. When I phoned to double check they had got my slp they just said yes, and hat I was being transferred to Eri. They didn't say anything like I would be better staying with them.

I haven't managed to get anyone at Eri yet. Left a message on Tuesday but not retuned my call. Will have o try and phone again tomorrow.

Really annoyed if it ends up that I will now be seen after I would have if I'd stayed at Glasgow. The way I read the letter there wouldn't be any detriment to ur waiting time.

Although not sure what would happen anyway as my BMI is still a 32, and I think it will need to be 30 now with the new guidelines.

Have u been told that u will get treatment in aug if your cysts are of an ok size?


----------



## [email protected]@h

I am dreading this part when I start treatment next month. I've had a few anesthetics before and both times I was nauseous and dizzy fro hours and hours after. The last one I had was at Spire so thankfully hubby could stay with me, but what's the deal at ERI?  Is he banished as soon as I'm taken from the main reception, after the procedure, will I be in a ward or a room?  Any details is most appreciated. I hate hospitals and knowing what's coming always makes me feel better!!!


----------



## bcbob

When I had mine there, before the ec, you were both in a small recovery ward bit, then they wheel you over to the op room. Meanwhile, OH goes off to do his bit! When I came back from the ec, he was there at my bed in the recovery area. I hadn't had any anaesthetic, but he was allowed to stay there during recovery. Hope that eases your concerns. Its not a single bed room; there were about 5 other beds there I think, but you can always draw the curtains around your bed.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone hope use are well  

Donnamoff i hope ure cysts will be ok, i had a cyst at my scan last month and was so worried but had another scan yday and its went away on its own  

MrsRoss i hope u dont get delayed by transferring that shouldnt be allowed to happen the whole poibt of transferring is to get seen quicker!!

AFM, had my mock transfer and another scan yday, cause i already have 12 follicles and AMH 22 i have to start short protocol with my next AF due 2nd aug and EC approx 14th Aug  cant believe it!! my hounding them has paid off lol 

xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Thank you  

I had a horrible nhs experience a few years ago where I was basically ignored post op and developed a nasty infection which floored me for a month. It was awful. 

Did you just have the sedation? I suppose that is better for recovery?

Oh the other thing is that I am worried about is being sedated/knocked out with a full bladder? I am rubbish at holding pee! Is there someone to help you to the loo straight after you wake up/come round?


----------



## pinkfairy2

Don't worry. I'm like you, petrified of Any medical stuff but it was totally fine. The nurses are totally brilliant and keep checking on you all the time, especially if they know you're nervous. Husband was there the whole time, apart from when I was wheeled off but that part was fine, honest and I'm a wimp!

When I spoke to the anesthetist before I asked him to give me enough sedation to put me to sleep. And he did. I have no recollection of anything whatsoever. 

When I woke up my husband was standing over me holding my hand and a nurse was on the other side. Bless my husband, he cried when I woke up. I think he was overwhelmed to see me in that state, like out of it and I had machines beeping. The nurse stayed with me until I was a bit more awake and was constantly checking my BP etc. 

They want you to be up and about pretty quickly and she escorted me to the toilet quite soon after I was awake. When I was in there were 3 of us having EC. I was first, possibly because it was my first time and the other 2 ladies had had it before. They give you something to eat and drink, think I had tea and biscuits. In fact I remember having to fill in a menu form thing before the EC to say what I wanted. 

I was up and away probably about 2 hours after it. I was home by lunchtime anyway and had been there for 8. 

They couldn't have looked after me better. I was so so nervous of it all before but would do it again, although I hope I don't have to. 

Oh and here's an indication of how much of a baby I am. I asked for the numbing cream on my hand for the sedation!


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, 
Mrs Ross. Hope you had a great holiday, I'm glad you are getting somewhere with your notes. Hope eri have them now and if they havnt you keep pestering them until you know you are on the system. I just don't understand why it took them so long as I think I sent my slip back at around the same time as you. 

Miss fruity. Hope mock transfer went well for you. It's all happening now for you. So exited for you and your other half. 

Donna. How you doing? You got any dates for treatments?

Keep happy girls, be positive and one day we will all have some little munchkins to talk about. Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi guys 

I'm ok really busy with my business just now but still on my mind is this 

My consultant at Dumfries is on holiday now but I have to wait and see wat they say about my cysts whether or not they are going to get rid of them or leave them the worst one is 6 cm the others are small 

So I just have to wait I'm still waiting on my letter coming they said July to get my first appointment etc so it's all waiting again 
Still can't believe that cow lol  
Nibo - how are you? 

Mrs Ross - I'm sure you will get seen sooner or Glasgow would of kept you 

Miss fruity - so excited for you keep us posted as its happening I would love to see how you feel etc (not being morbid) think it will give us all insight 

Keep smiling and enjoying the weather


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, same as you just a waiting game, difference is I have abit of a longer wait than you. I'm just hanging in there as I may not get seen until Nov/Dec. I'm cool with that though as it is still sooner than I would have been seen at gri. Shouldn't be too long for you now then. The way we are getting through the months I will get started in no time atall. 
Keep us posted and don't work too hard. What kind of business you got? Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Will defo keep use posted ladies, i keep thinking that something will go wrong to stop us starting...think its just cause we have waited so long i cant believe its nearly time!  the waiting is so hard for us all  

hope everyone has a lovely weekend! me and DP have drove down to visit my family in Somerset, its like being abroad with this heat!!  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Well today I got the letter I'm top of the list very happy but not too excited as my appointment is not till 4/10/13 so ovt but it does say in the mean time my tests etc will be done at Dumfries and that they will have my paperwork etc to fill in then to take that with me ......so again just waiting 

But excited to be there at last but to be honest will give me time to slow down a little 

Nibo  -I have just brought my own salon but it needed a refurb 2 so it's been mad but in a good way to take my mind off the waiting list 

Can I ask you all a question? Have all of you told people about your treatment etc ? 

Have a fabby weekend girls


----------



## Nibo

Donna, October may seem a long way but time will soon fly by. That's what I keep saying to myself anyway. 

I have only told our very best friend, my boss(who couldn't be nicer). I made my other half tell his boss just so as when treatment starts he needed time off at short notice. We have also told his mum, who's delighted, wasn't planning on telling her even but we had an appointment on her birthday last year and all that was in my head was what to expect from the appointment I forgot to get her card and pressie( never forget) so thought we would make it up by telling her. And that's that, the only folk I have told. My mum lives in New Zealand, not said anything to her yet, she is coming over in next couple weeks for 3 weeks so I guess at some point conversation about children will come up then we will keep her in the loop. Xx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Thanks for all the information ladies, I appreciate it so much. I am petrified of this whole process. You would think after all the tests, examinations, proding and poking I would be used to it but no!


----------



## bcbob

Sounds like you had a bad experience, but I think you'll be fine at the ERI. I don't remember having  to have a really full bladder for EC. But like pink fairy says, they do help you to the toilet straight after and wait for you outside to check you're ok. 

I didn't get any sedation, nuffink! I had allergic reactions to two general anaesthetics just before EC and the 2nd was worse than the first so the fertility docs were worried that the third would be a full anaphylactic shock. So my options were cancel the treatment or just have a local. So local it was. Ouch. 

But don't worry about being ignored - your other half will be there pretty much the whole time and the nurses and medical staff were good too - checking on pain levels afterwards and getting you tea and sandwich. They made me stay in overnight though, which I wasn't pleased about!


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies use have also put my mind at rest as i was scared of EC too!  hope everyone has had a lovely wknd! how long til u start nw sarah? thts me jus waiting on AF to start short protocol!!   xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna hope ure salon is coming along nicely  i have been quite open about it all with friends and family but now that its only a few weeks til stimms i am not gny mention it much and not going to tell ppl wot stage i am at so i dont feel under any pressure! it does get annoying ppl asking questions sumtimes as most of them dnt have a clue wot even goes on, someone asked me if it wud still be my baby which i thot was quite insensitive!   xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

I've finally had confirmation on the phone today that ERI have for my notes. When asked about timescales they said that although they can't guarantee anything I might get seen around September/October, so should be about the same time as you Donna.

In response to the earlier comments re who you've told, I've just told my mum and dad, in-laws and two friends. Will wait until I have appointment through before mentioning to my boss as he is likely to get panicked about all the time ill need off.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend,

Xx


----------



## Nibo

That's great news mrs Ross, is that a big weight off your shoulders now that you have got atleast something to go on. I don't know how you get on with your boss but I told mine as I have worked with her for many years and told her from the start just to keep her in the loop and to make sure she is prepared when the time comes. I think though as I work with individuals that are challenging I knew there would be a lot of changes that would need to be put in place if and when I get pregnant, can't say I didn't give them plenty of notice. Lol. Suppose it depends on you boss and what kind of job you do. Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Yeah, it's a huge relief. Had been getting quite stressed about it.  I think I would have told my boss by now if it was a female. Unfortunately he is male and not the most sensitive or understanding of people. Makes you feel very guilty for having a day off sick and even taking your holidays! He just relies on me too much. Trying to train up other folk so that at least he will have some support should I need to be off for a while.

Is anyone planning to try and get signed off for the two week wait once we start treatment ? I'm not sure, but have such a stressful job, and I'd really want to give this as good a chance as possible. 

Xx


----------



## Nibo

I'm not sure what I will do, I suppose I won't make too many decisions until nearer the time. I would rather not take any time off then, think I woul go demented at home just waiting, I would probably be better off at work trying to keep busy and hope the two weeks went in quickly. What is it you do Mrs Ross? Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey im going to get a week line from day of EC which will cover that and ET then will go bak to work or use a few days hol, dnt think i cud stay off for the whole 2ww i wud go mad lol will just see how i feel at the time! AF due 2 weeks on Fri..cant cum quick enuff!! xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Yeah, I know what u mean. Might drive u demented just sitting about waiting for the two weeks.  I think it's just cause I'm already worrying about things.  As you say would be better thinking about these things nearer the time.

I work for the Council and oct/nov is one of our really busy times.

Not long now miss Friuty. Hope you had a lovely break, it's been such good weather for a few days off.

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all

I have not told hardly anyone not even my parents best that way I think 

I will hopefully take a week off ec and like miss fruity said let that cover me for et 
Then just keep working its only more stressful the more time you have to think about it and once et is over you have done all you can 


Very excited miss fruity for you 

Xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks ladies, not long for use 2 it will fly in! its hard tho wen all we think about it IVF everyday lol i am going to try not think about it as my AF was late last month and it was prob because i wanted it to come so much (for the first time ever!) so it better behave this month  

hw was everyones wknd? i drove down to somerset and vack to visit family, got home last nite so knackerd today from the long drive then work! 

xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Thanks again everyone

Fruity, I'm cd1 so will be starting short protocol with august period. So about 4 Weeks time. Eeek


----------



## MissFruity

Ditto sarah!! short protocol with August period so due 2 weeks on Sunday! we will.be close to each other  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Oooooh! Here's hoping we will both be moving to the preg section in september!!


----------



## MissFruity

Fingers crossed lets think positive  my AF better be on time   this last few weeks will probs drag in just want started now! xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies was just wondering at ERI do u just get ure drugs wen u go up with AF to start? xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Miss Fruity,  

Yes they will give you them when you go for baseline scan when AF starts.  They will likely start you on day 21 anyway which is 21 days after your period starts.  Or you may start on day 1 of your period.  I chose this option for my FET to get started ASAP.  

Good luck.  It's a roller coaster but exciting at the same time  Really hope it works for you.  

Jane x


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks  im on short protocol so starting stimms on CD2  just wasnt sure if i got meds before or bot! xxx


----------



## MissFruity

*not ...good luck to u 2  xxx


----------



## Como0812

Hey, 
      Totally new to this forum however here's my story..

I'm 28 and my dh is 27. I have mild PCOS and my dh has a low count.  
We have just finished our first cycle of ICSI at Edinburgh it was unsuccessful. We are both totally devastated. 
We did everything we possibly could to give us a good chance, neither of us smoke, we exercise, took all the usual vitamins and we both had reflexology and acupuncture. 

I ended up getting OHSS which meant I had to have my egg collection 3 days early. They got 19 eggs, 6 fertilised and 3 made it over the first 24hrs. 
We had a single 3 day 9 cell embryo graded 7/8 transfered. They brought the image of our little embie onto the screen within the theatre I never knew how much love I could have for a ball of cells! All through my scans the doctor said my uterus was thick and looked really good. I was trying to keep positive. 

2 days after the transfer I contacted the ward due my chest being really sore and not being able to take deep breaths. It hurt so much when I laughed or breathed deeply. I got asked to come into the hospital for checks. I still had a lot of fluid and my ovaries were still massive. They weren't happy with my blood results either. My blood was too thick and to prevent clots  they started me on blood thinning injections. I got told to drink between 2-3litres of fluid a day to try and get rid of the fluid in my body. 
I started cramping and spotting the night before my Beta and my period came with a vengeance on the day of the pregnancy test. 

We are trying to remain positive just now however it's so very hard. 
We have got 1 blastocyst frozen which we hope to have transfered later this year. My husbands count has also multiplied by 5 from 18 months ago so we are now in the sub fertile category ( every cloud and all ) Next time I will also be drinking gallons of water from the start to try and combat the OHSS

For anyone just starting treatment at Edinburgh we found the staff and the facility's to be excellent 
Good luck to everyone on there special and exciting journeys 

xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Como, so sorry to here your treatment wasn't successful. When are you wanting to do your next cycle?


----------



## Como0812

[email protected]@h 
        It's so good to talk to people who know how it feels. My family/friends have been great but they just don't understand 
We managed to get one blastocyst frozen from this cycle so I've to call the clinic when my period arrives in September. 
Just trying to use this time to get my body back to being fit and healthy and spend some qt time with my dh. 
What stage are you at just now?

x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Como,

Sorry to hear about your first treatment and that it was unsuccessful.  The good thing is you do have another attempt with this cycle which is great.  The ERI have good success rates with FET.  

You will find FET much easier on your body and hopefully less stressful.  I only had one frozen blast and it was successful.  

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jane x


----------



## [email protected]@h

I am due to start my first round of ivf in less than a month. Petrified doesn't even come close! 

Your right - until you are in our situation no one can understands what this is like. Thank goodness for places like this! X


----------



## Como0812

[email protected]@h, 
            It's the journey into the unknown that both my dh and I found hard. However now we have been through our cycle and know what to expect next time. 
I wish you all the very best with your cycle xx


----------



## Como0812

Thanks Jane, 
                  Keeping my chin up can't change the past can only look forward xx


----------



## donnamoff

Morning guys 

Update -had a call yesterday to tell me that my consultant at DMf is saying they think it's best to leave cyst and have no operation ))I feel so happy   also that they have my forms and tests etc and are going to post them out to me and get them done at my local doctors and they got confirmation that I'm top of the list etc 

Feels a bit more real now 

Hope you are all well 

Xxxxx


----------



## Nibo

We  have all been very quiet on here for a while, I suppose nothing wrong with that though coz when i receive a wee notification to say someone as posted something I so look forward to reading to here the news.

Hey, Donna.  That's great news, so pleased for you. So if that's you at the top of the list do you know when it will all be starting?

Miss Fruity, not long for you now, bet you are counting down the days or just not trying to think too much about it until the day.

Mrs Ross, We have a while to wait but at least we know that it could also be our year for starting so that's all that matters. I was thinking about giving Eri a wee call to see if there is any change to where I am on the list, wont do any harm I suppose. 

xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi All, I had a call from Isobel at ERI to more or less say that they recognised that GRI had held up my notes and that I should be seen earlier but that because of my weight they weren't planning on moving me up the list. Bit disappointing knowing that I would possibly be getting seen sooner if it wasn't down to my
Weight  Said that it was unlikely that I would receive treatment before Xmas now! They just seem to keep on delaying when I'm getting seen.

However, as u say Nibo, at least we are on our way! I'm looking at starting the Dukan diet in the next week or so to see if I can get my BMI down to that needed. It looks as though you can lose quite a lot quite quickly if u can to stick to the strict requirements, so worth a go.

Really pleased for u Donna, just wish I hadn't said that I would be willing to transfer to Edinburgh now, as I'm sure I'd be joining u for treatment and it wold have been good to have someone local to go through it with at same time. Keep us up t date with how u are going.

Miss fruity - how things?

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey guys 

I love seeing people ave posted on here too out of us I check everyday think I'm getting obsessed lol 

Nibo -I'm top of the list but won't be seen at Glasgow till 4th oct so a wee while yet and that is just to talk about stuff 

Mrs Ross-wat kind of diet is that? It still could be around same time ,wat is your Bmi ? I have been helping my other half do the juice diet that was on the telly last week it's like a detox he has lst over a stone in 2 weeks I am not trying so hard but I still have lost 5lbs 

Miss fruity - cant wait for all your updates coming 

Sleep tight girlies  Xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey lovely ladies  great news about the cysts Donna bet thats a relief  im the same i especially like wen theres a new comment on this thread as we have became wee buddies lol 

Nibo - yip am countin down the days, hours, mins lol its terrible just hope AF is on time so 'trying' not to think about it but its impossible! 

Mrs Ross - hope its not too long for u  how much do u need to lose? i have lost 22lbs at the moment  as i ended up the heaviest i had ever been in my life and BMI was 33 so now managed to get it down to 31 and want another few lbs off before i start but its sooo hard i cant stop eating!! no alcohol, i dont smoke so eating is my only pleasure just now lol if u need any tips just ask  

xxx


----------



## Como0812

Miss Fruity, 
                  Well done on your weight loss. I know how tough that can be. There is a midwife 'sister' who does fertility acupuncture in Uddingston
'The Birkenshaw Clinic' she deals with all addictions and can help with weight loss too. 

I got regular acupuncture on the lead up to my cycle and during and found it very helpful especially when the hormones kicked in - it was very relaxing and it got me away from standing at my fridge door. I hoovered everything in sight   

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## mrs ross

hi all, 

Donna - the diet is quite similar to the Atkins in that it restricts the intake of carbohydrates.  I think the main difference is that it only recommends lean cuts of meat, and not all cuts that are included in the Atkins. On, and no alcohol.  Not sure how ill get on with lunches and breakfast as I'm so used to having cereal and sandwiches every day. But with the potential weight losses I thought it was worth a go.  Just so desperate to lose the weight now. What did the juice diet involve?

Miss fruity - my BMI is currently sitting at around 32.5 ( the hols took there toll in terms of losing weight, but at least I didn't put on too much), so think around a stone will bring me round to 30. However, Isabel advised that ideally it should be below 30 so will give it a go. I had been just calorie counting but seems to be s slow in coming off.  What did you do?

Even if I got down to 31 at this stage I'd be pleased, just want to get rid of the 32's and get some motivation into getting the rest of.

Thanks for all your support, this forum is great to get things off your chest and discuss things with people who really know what your going through.  Xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Como thanks  i do great all day then just wana munch all nite   seen u on the ERI thread wot stage u at? im just waiting on AF to start short protocol  

Mrs Ross u havent much to lose at all im sure ul get it off in no time! my bmi 31 and like u want to get it down to 30 just to feel healthier! luckily i still fall under the old criteria  i jus ate 1300 calories a day 6 days a week with one treat day and exercise 4 times a week n seems to work  

xxx


----------



## bcbob

Hi Como, MissF, [email protected]@h and Jane. Thought I'd pop on here again, as a few of us might be cycling at the same time at the ERI. Though MissFruity and her supershort protocol will probably be done and dusted (and BFP) before I've even started on my oestrogen tablets!

Sorry your last cycle was unsuccessful Como - glad you have a wee frostie to try soon though. I'm doing FET too, first time. We haven't quite decided how many straws to thaw and I'm not sure whether or not they'll let me have 2 embryos transferred (if 2 survive the thaw). Hope so - the first doc said 2, but i think he thought i was self-funding and the nurse seemed to think nhs patients only get one transferred. So will have to wait and see.  I'm there on Monday for my decapeptyl injection so maybe they'll tell me then.

Jane - glad to hear the ERI have good success rates with FET and congrats to you!

x


----------



## evolutio

Anyone had experience in Edinburgh Assisted Conception Unit? 

Thanks


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

Was very excited yesterday I got my consent forms and tests all through all seems very real now  

Mrs Ross - its all fruit and veg its a detox they call it only fruit yu can have is apple ,oranges,grapefruits as all the others have sugars in them 
You can eat veg but no salt or pepper or spices you can have herbs most root veg no caffeine no alcohol etc 
Sounds strict and it is we have done it now for 3 weeks and 3 to go 

Does anyone have an idea of how many embies you will get replaced etc ? And wat should everyone amh level be?i can't seem to find wat is normal 

Xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

U can have one or 2 transferred but they strongly recommend one! not sure wot normal AMH levels are but i knw mines is 24 which is normal for my age! Exciting stuff gettn ure consents through  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I thought it was only ever one but according to my forms as I'm 35 they put 2 in I'm happy with that idea 
Yeah very exciting with forms and tests through 

I have to,d my mother in law and siter in law and my own sister but nt my parents I have a good relationship with my dad  but not my mother and she can not keep anything to herself ,I feel bad but I can't take that risk 

How does all your partners cope with it all ? Mine makes jokes about it like when the frms came in he said wats in there and dirty mag and a turkey bayster  Which is funny and makes light of it but sometimes wish he would be serious 

Hope you are all planning a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey thats where im starting treatment and so far not had a bad word to say at all my appointments feeling positive about ERI  good luck xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

I'm starting there too v soon. Bit apprehensive - at my last appt they still thought I was unexplained infertility despite having had two blocked tubes on last HSG - seems that the report never came through from radiology  .


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, my hubby likes to clown around too.  I think it is his way of dealing with it, can't be serious about anything. Lol xx it's really annoying when u are looking for some support or when u are making decisions, but at least u can get the first on here. 

I've just had a weigh in and managed to lose 7llbs so far.  Really happy that it is now moving and that my bMI is now in the 31's. hopefully will be able to get it down below 30 in the next month or so.

Miss fruity - any sign of ur AF for starting treatment. U must be so excited now it is getting so close?

Best wishes to everyone. Hope u are all ok. Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

morning ladies, 

donna had a little chukckle at ure partners joke, like urs mines can be quite lighthearted which I love makes me smile during It all!  Mines said he was scared he would no longer satisfy me during sex after seeing the size of the probe for scans  

mrsross - im getting so impatient now its unreal and still hard to believe this time nxt week I will be starting stimms its scary!!  praying my AF on time   great on ure weightloss, amazing wot we do wen we want something so bad!

hope use are well  
xxx


----------



## April1977

Hi,
I have just gone through my first cycle at ERI. Have to say I have had a brilliant experience. I found the staff to be really friendly and helpful. I really felt that they cared and understood and did everything to make me feel at ease. ERI also have the best results in the country. Me and DH had a choice and chose to travel 100 miles each way to ERI. Now on my 2WW which is hell. OTD is on Friday!!!  
Much love and best wishes to all.
April x


----------



## [email protected]@h

Good luck April! 

Can I ask, how did u get a double transfer, thought nhs were single only?


----------



## MissFruity

hey April good luck!!  i have ticked the 2 embryo box too but decided if they get to blast will only have one  i am also travelling 90 miles each way so lets hope its worth it xxx


----------



## April1977

Hi girls,
As I was a Glasgow patient the rules are different and we are allowed 2 embryos under NHS. As a Glasgow patient we were asked if we were willing to travel out with Glasgow in and effort to reduce waiting list at Glasgow. Saying I'm a Glasgow patient I actually lives miles from the place as fertility units are sparse in Scotland it seems. 
Miss Fruity, my embies were transferred at day 3, not sure why they didn't leave them 5 days to go to blast. Is all so new and a mine field to me. I'm really glad I found FF as everyone has real empathy.
All the best, 
April x x x


----------



## MissFruity

im a glasgow patient too that must be why im allowed 2! due to start short protocil on tuesday gettn so nervous now!  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi girlies

I did laugh afterwards and found it amusing but sometimes hard to get a serious convo out of him 

Miss f-mine said the same thing about the probe lol he even laughed and said it didn't look like I was uncomfortable lol 
Thinking of you and that excitement mixed with being petrified feeling 

Mrs r-well done you on your weight loss I'm so excited that you are getting along fine with it too 
I feel really good having us all on here to talk too it makes such Difference 

Nibo-wats happening to you? Any news 

I have appointment at dr on Tuesday for my tests etc so will be glad to get that done and filling out the forms they are so not easy 

Xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Bloody he'll! I'm 50 miles down the M8 in edinburgh and one is all I'm allowed. What a joke. GLA has much looser restrictions, embryos, bmi for example - must be why the list is so much longer.


----------



## April1977

Hi [email protected]@h, 
I know rules are mental. As of 1st July this year I think all of Scotland has to be the same. BMI had to be no more than 30 though. I think is same in England it's a postcode lottery unless you are self funded. 
Fingers crossed for all of us!!! 
Much love April x


----------



## MissFruity

omg April just noticed ure OTD only one day away u must be so excited & neevous! have u POAS at all or being good and waiting til 2moro? wishing u all the luck in the world for tht BFP  3 days til AF due woohoo wots the chances of it actually bein on time?   defo going to be late i bet!! xxx


----------



## April1977

Hi Miss Fruity,
Yeh am very anxious just hope AF stays away! Not sleeping well at all. But trying to chill in case the embies are still in board. Hope your AF behaves and you can get going!
Will let you know about tomorrow.
Take care,
April x x x


----------



## MissFruity

fingers crossed for u!! ...quick question, wen ERI tell u to phone with AF to start do.they ever decline u? read on another post some places decline u for 3 months if they busy??  hoping ERI dont do this!! and wen do u get injection teach? xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Fruity have u not had injection training? We start injecting cd3 I think so if u call them on cd1 doesn't leave much time to get u in for it I'm confused!


----------



## MissFruity

nope im assuming u just get it wen u go up with AF im going to fne and ask  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Let us know what they say! X


----------



## MissFruity

been engaged for the last hour! have u had urs yet?


----------



## MissFruity

finally got through! they just teach u there and then on CD2 or CD3 when starting  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Ah ok. Its a flaming nightmare to get through to them eh!!


----------



## MissFruity

was a nightmare constantly engaged for ages! xx


----------



## bcbob

Good luck today April    

[email protected]@h, I'm an Edinburgh patient and I ticked the 2embies box too.


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck April   xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hey, without being rude maybe you got 2 cause of your age. I'll still question it if they tell me I'm only getting one hahaha!


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies  AF has arrived today!! will phone hosp 2moz morning and get app to start stimms tues or wed eeek will let u knw hw i get on  good luck for ure app on tues donne xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hw did u get on April?   my AF has arrived bang on time so will fne ERI in morning and get booked in to start stimms tues or wed eeek its time!!! xxx


----------



## April1977

Hi Miss Fruity, 
I got an BFP!!!! Amazing! So excited. 
Back up for scan in 3 weeks. After 4 years ERI have done wonders. All the best to you!
X x x


----------



## MissFruity

thats brilliant wishing u a healthy pregnancy, great to hear a positive story from ERI  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey hwz all the ERI girls? i started DR today at last!! was supposed to be SP but changed to LP and to DR for 2 weeks then start stimms 22/08 so not too bad just excited to finally have started  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

I'm missing everyone's chat on here we all seem to have gone quiet  

Well today I was at docs had all tests done only this pm they called me and told me the nurse had put the wrong tube in wrong bag and now have to go back tomorrow and have that one redone 

OH going next wed he only has one blood test to do 

So wats new I'm counting down the weeks to till my appointment lolsad I know 8 weeks to go so I'm in the process of interviewing staff etc I can't help but look at cots etc online deciding wat I want I know I shouldn't but not easy  

Xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey  well i had app today and have a wee cyst on my ovary so instead of starting short protocol today they changed me to long protocol and done my first injection today!! feelin pretty crappy already tho but its all worth it! was shaking doin it the first time lol 

hope ure tests r all ok  wont be long going in! oh im terrible already knw half the baby stuff i want already hehe  

xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Good luck MissFruity.  It's such a relief to get started isn't it.  How did you find the first injection?  Hopefully you will feel okay downregging.  Some people feel quite rubbish but I was fine with it.  

Jane x


----------



## MissFruity

hey Janey, congrats on ure BFP bet ure excited for ure little girl <3  ...done the first one in front of nurse and wasnt as bad as i thot at all! just done 2nd one there alone and was a bit nippy but ok! only thing i was wondering is that there is a little bit of liquid left in syringe even wen i push it right down is this ok? xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Miss Fruity,

Yes very excited now.  Up until recently I don't think I have really believed it as I have had no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever and even now I'm not showing that much at nearly 27 weeks.  I shouldn't complain though I think I am one of the lucky ones!  

Glad you have found the injections okay.  It can nip a wee bit occassionally.  I don't remember having any liquid left in the syringe.  Just make sure you are getting all the air bubbles out before you inject and push the bar up so the liquid starts to come out before you inject.  I wouldn't worry about it if it's only a tiny amount.  I did mine in the thigh which I found easier than stomach so I just alternated legs but did end up pretty bruised by the end of it.  

Jane x


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hey fruity, why we're u changed to lp?


----------



## MissFruity

i have a small cyst about 1cm on right ovary so DR will get rid of that before stimms instead of risking me going straight to stimms and having it grow


----------



## donnamoff

How do you feel about long instead of short protocol ? Did they say why they changed it ? 

I'm not sure wat to expect from my first visit to hospital as we will have had all our tests etc done 
Not sure wat questions to ask etc will I know from that visit when I will start etc and how long after your first visit is it before it begins? Anyone roughly know 

How do you feel crappy ? Miss fruity 

Xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

yeah because i have a cyst the long protocol means i have to inject buserelin for 2 weeks before stimms which will.get rid of my cyst  just feel crappy as i am feeling the side effects already with bad headaches, tiredness and lost my appetite but all worth it!

at my first app they told me i wud be starting in Sept and i then asked to start earlier and they agreed so u will have a date wen u go up of wot month u will get treatment  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I'm hoping to get started end of oct beginning of nov I really don't want to start in dec all over festive etc 

I read headaches are bad I have cysts already so maybe I will be on long are you at Eri ?xx


----------



## MissFruity

oh its exciting to find out wen u start, let me knw how u get on  yeah am at ERI not a bad word tobsaybso far about there! ...day 3 injection done, still scary but starting to relax a wee bit more now   xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Oooh that's good, don't want to take any risks.


----------



## MissFruity

how long til AF due now? u must be getting excited  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi everyone 

How are things with you all xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey donna im gd hwz it going with u? day 7 of down regging for me 2moro n so far so good no bruises yet  quite a bit of side effects tho which not that pleasant but will hopefully all be worth it! hope ure well xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi miss fruity 

I'm good just wondering had happened to everyone mrs Ross etc

Wat Side effects do you have ? Sorry bit morbid but interested in wat can happen 

Your time is coming in now 7 days already 

Take care xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not been around for a while, just so busy at work and trying to clear out some of the house for a car boot sale.  I've just had 3 days of interviews and got another 2 scheduled for the end of the month   nightmare!
Did good at the car boot though, £80 up 

Donna, how'd ur tests go? Have u had any more correspondence and are u all set for ur first app?

Miss fruity - it will not be long now, ur doing so well !

I've still not had any correspondence from ERi on my first app, but as my BMI is now down to 30.5 I've written to them to update my notes to see if that will push things forward.  Just a few more pounds to go to get it below 30! Thank god, as I'm beginning to crave things !

Hope everyone else is good?

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies,

donna - side effects been headaches, moodswings, hot flushes and just tired all the time! all worth it tho  hope ure well 

hey mrsross - congrats on the weightloss thts fab and not much to go!  hope its not too long for u now!

day 8 of DR done and only one wee bruise so far! back up next thurs for scan and If lining thin enough will then start stimms 



xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

Mrs Ross -glad your ok was getting worried sounds weird as I know none of you lol 

My oh had his blood tests done today so thas it still to finish off the rest of the consent forms and we are all set I'm hoping they will send me out all the results soon too so we know them all before we get there 

I don't think I am ready for the appointment nt sure wat to ask questions etc I still feel I don't know enough about ivf I only recently found out that there is a short and long protocol and I want to try and convince them to start me end of oct when my period arrives but not sure wat they will say I have factor 5 Leiden also which does not help 

Not sure wat they will ask etc wat they want to hear 

We have been doing car boot too think I'm nesting too early lol

Miss fruity -I have read those side effects a lot but Not sure how bad they are the headaches are meant to pass after a couple of days 

As long as I get no sick feeling I will be happy but heard ginger tea is meant to be good up your fruit and water intake and it should pass 

So I read anyway 


Xxxxxxx



Miss


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, 
Miss Fruity, Mrs Ross, Donna how you all doing. What's the news with everyone??

I'm still here, was just having abit of time off. Was hoping to spend time with my mum when she was over here from New Zealand but unfortunately the silly woman broke her leg 4 days into her visit so she thought it was best she return home early. She was hopeless on crutches and felt she was being a burden on everyone. I was devastated so me and my fiancée took ourselves away to Spain last week. Just what I needed and best of all returned home yesterday to a big white envelope with consent forms etc to complete. Phoned hospital as requested to make an appointment and got one for 12th September, whoop whoop couldn't believe I got one so soon as I was expecting them to say about Nov/Dec.  
Miss Fruity what happened at your first appointment as it says we could be there for about 3hrs. and approximately how long after your first appointment did you start treatment.
Looking forward to hearing from everyone. xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey Nibo!! ohh thats fab news how exciting!! 1st app we just went through the consents, got a scan and bloods taken and i was told to fne bak 2months later with AF.  eith that AF u then get another scan and mock transfer done then is short protocol u wid then start with AF after that or if long protocol u wid thn start on day 21! let me knw hw it goes! i have a scan on thurs and if DR been working will start stimms thurs nite! all bruised from injections now but not been as bad as i thot

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

hey Nibo 

That s fantastic news you must be so chuffed not long now then 

I have had all my scans and all blood tests and consent forms filled in already and have to take them completed with me my smear had to be up to date etc also so I'm not sure wat my first appointment is for I might call and ask do you think that will be a pain in the **** as I know they have hundreds if people to deal with everyday and I'm sure it would drive me crazy with people with all these questions all the time??

Time is going in for you miss fruity too did you see my last comment about water intake etc?


Xxxxx


----------



## Nibo

Hey ladies
Miss fruity, are you all set for tomorrow? Hope it all goes to plan. I notice you have many miles to travel to eri, I will have about 70-80miles to travel. Suppose it will all be worthwhile. Are you managing ok with gettin the time off work. What you doing when it comes to ET etc. would they ever need you to come in at short notice. I'm going on abit but can't help all things going through my head. Donna, do you have far to travel to gri? And why about you Mrs Ross? 
Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi Nibo 

I have about 220 mile round trip 

I tried to call hospital today to see wat I will be having done while im there for my appointment as I have had my bloods and scans all done already 

Wat about you ? How you feeling I'm trying to think of questions to ask them lol  

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, wow that is some travellin for you, will it be a struggle for you atall when the while treatment etc starts? same here I'm trying to think of so many things to ask, suppose they will be used to all the questions even the most silly ones. I really don't know what to expect for my first appointment but goin by the letter and saying it will be around 3hrs it seems they will be going through consent forms and then doing scans, blood tests, SA for the other half again. We have already had these done before but suppose they will need to recheck as it has been some time now. I'm hoping in the time that we will be able to get all the results on the day too, is that asking too much though. The waiting for the appointment I could handle and got used to watching the months go by but now this waiting seems to be much harder. I'm hoping all works out around my work even though my boss is fully aware of the situation you start to doubt things. On the letter aswell it says they may have to call you at short notice its along way to go at short notice. Miss Fruity you will have to keep us in the loop about whats happening lol. It all seems to be happening some way or the other for all of us. Exciting stuff 
Keep the posts coming... Xx


----------



## xxFloridaxx

Hi, I have only just discovered FF forum and its great. I saw this thread and wanted to comment as I too have transferred over to Edinburgh and had my 3 hour appt last month. Even though you will have had plenty of blood tests before they will repeat them all.  My husband and I both got our bloods done at the 3 hour appt. My husband had to provide a sample and we got the results during the appt. I also had my blood pressure, BMI and height taken.  I had an internal scan and a long chat with a consultant and nurse.  They cover all you need to know. The consultant mainly covers the consent forms and explains a little about the treatment but the nurse covers absolutely everything.  They only do 2 protocols up there, short and long.  The majority of women are long protocol from my understanding.  They initially said long protocol for me but during the scan I had quite a lot of follicles so they thought I might respond quite well to the drugs and changed me to short protocol.  I have to phone with October period where I will have another internal scan and they will confirm the protocol at that point. I think I will also have a mock transfer.  So nothing more to do until October and my husband doesn't need to come back until the transfer stage unless he wants to come along of course. I feel really positive about Edinburgh and the doctor and nurses couldn't have been nicer. I got a letter through from them 2 weeks ago advising that my blood test has shown I'm anaemic so having to take iron supplements and get another blood test in a month to check its back to normal.  The timing is good for us as we go on holiday in September so can relax before it all kicks off. Good luck to everyone and hope u all have positive experiences there xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Florida, welcome to FF, it great and everyone is so nice. There are only a few of us on this thread as I think at the time of the transfers to eri we were all in the same boat and seemed like thing happening about the same times as each other. That's great info to give me, it's just all abit daunting at times but that's what FF is all about and getting advice from others. I would totally recommend this site to anyone that has issues wih fertility etc. 
nice to hear from you keep in touch and good luck with everything xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey Nibo, donna and welcome Florida  

i have a 180 round trip but all worth it  my work are great with time off etc thank god!

soooo nervous leaving at 6am for app so will let u all knw hw it goes after it  

xxx


----------



## Nibo

All the best for tomorrow miss fruity. Hope you manage to get a good sleep tonight, early start for you. Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

thanks Nibo  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

Welcome Florida you will find the forum very helpful as it has been for all of us 

Miss f-good luck for tomorrow have a good sleep and let us know how you get on 

I'm hoping I will convince them to start in oct lol they said all my investigations will be done here before I get there to prevent me having to travel so much they are trying to cut it down 

Each day I feel differently hard to explain to people not in same position 

That might be nice for my oh that he won't need to be there so much hard for him as he is the boss of big hotel 
Will need to see wat they say at the appointment 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies  thanks for the good luck messages! everything went will the DR done its job so now done my first Gonal-F injection and bak up Tues to see if my wee follies have grown! looking at EC in approx 12 days eeeek!! 

hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Wow miss fruity, that's great news. Aww, I am so excited for you 12days away, crazy to think how close you are to getting some more good news. Xx
Take care, hope next lot of injections go well. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

i knw i dnt think its sunk in yet! thanks i will keep use informed with hw i get on! use keep me informed too with ure apps 

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey girls this board has been really quiet! how is everyone? i finally started gonal-f today and bak up tues for a scan to see hw my follies are  exciting!! xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all, and welcome Florida,

Everyone seems to be doing so well, it's great to hear all of our progress and get to know what's ahead of us. 

Miss Fruity - time is just flying in. It will not be long time to you have your little embie transferred! How exciting.

Donna/Nibo, hope you get all the details for starting treatment soon.

AFM, well I've managed to get my BMI down to 30.1, so think another pound will see me below 30! So pleased with myself as. Really thought it was going to be impossible le.  Treating myself to a wee sta awa this weekend to celebrate.  I've still not had any correspondence since sending my confirmation to transfer to ERI back in earl May!  I've written to them to advise of my progress on my weight and tried to phone Isobel today, but she's been on holiday this week.  I really just want to get those consent forms through so it at least feels as though I'm starting this process, and catching up wit the res of you lol.

Sorry for the me post. I just feel as though there should be nothing in my way now, so want to start ASAP!

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Miss fruity -that is great news  you must be so excited can't wait for all your news  

Mrs Ross good to hear from you call them a lot they will soon do something 

How is everyone else ? Im starting to get impatient I think it's worse when you knw ts so close lol 

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Donna, think I'm getting to be impatient too, I just want to get the 1st appointment over with, it seems like its going to take forever to come round. I think I just gotta stop thinking about it everyday and take my mind of it then it might come quicker(that's my theory and I'm stickin to it lol) 

Mrs Ross, good to hear from you. I'm sure you will hear from them soon. Just keep on their back every week asking when it is likely that you will be sent out your forms. I'm sure they will be used to all the phonecalls, I certainly gave them a good lot of calls. Don't want to get your hopes up or anything but if it makes you feel better i was originally told my first appointment would be nov/dec. I've got mine in sept so they must be getting through them quicker than anticipated. Hope you hear soon.

Miss fruity, how you keeping?
Xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

morning ladies!

mrsross - congrats on the weightloss that is great news!! hope u hear soon just shows wot we can do wen we want something so bad  i am scared to weigh myself feel so bloated and not been exercising  

not long til ure app now Nibo  and just keep phoning Donna thats wot i done!  

im keeping ok, got sent home from work yday as was crying think its just all the hormones and been feelin yucky! a lot of cramp pains at my ovaries so hoping the gonal-f is doing its job!! got 3 massive bruises on my stomach tho  nervous for Tuesday already hope my wee follies are growing 

love to you all 

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi miss fruity,

Hope you are feeling better today? The injections/meds play havoc with your hormones.  I know when I was doing IUI I had days where I felt I was forever in tears!

I'm sure it and the bloating will pass, and it will all be worth it when it works at the end of it!

I'm going to phone Isobel when she is back from leave on Monday, just as a follow up to my letter and get an idea when I may get consents etc.

Nibo, Donna - hope you are both ok? The waiting is the worst part.  Not long now though. It always seems like such a long time away but it's not long in arriving.  It doesn't seem that long ago t hat we got our letters for transferring and it's 3 months that have passed.

Have a good weekend.

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey yeah feeling better than i was jus really bloated n ovary pains vut emotionally im ok   Isobel is who i phoned nearly everyday and shes my nursevat ERI too shes lovely  

i hope one of u join me soon  

I need to do my buserelin at 7am then i can never get bak to sleep its so annoying!!  

xxx


----------



## Nibo

All very quiet on here, guess not much happening for everyone at the moment. 
How is everyone doing? 2wks today and ill be goin for my first appointment, can't come quick enough. 
Miss fruity, how's you? Have you been back yet to check the follies? 
When you go to eri, what's the parking situation like? 
Hope to hear from you all soon. Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi Nibo eekk only 2 weeks i hope it flies in for u! im doing ok just exhausted and bloated! got app in morning to check how im getting on and hopefully get told wen EC will be!  that my follies r gowing nicely   parking at ERI is absp fine ive never had any problems at all, car park A is closest to ACU  

hope use r well

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

I'm ok I think 5 weeks tomorrow for my appointment seems like im on go slow 

Having trouble switching off from it all to be honest feel a bit down in the dumps and trying not to be I have about 5 clients and friends that have just had or about to have babies and I'm feeling sorry for myself and can't believe this is happening to me 

Me and oh never talk about it at all I keep reading about people splitting up etc half way through and I don't want him to think this is running our life or worrying it will take over .
I'm trying to work out staff rota for Xmas and I'm not sure where I will be or wat I will be doing we normally go on holiday in jan for whole month so stuck with that too 

Sorry!!!!! I'm moaning tonight 

Miss fruity - that is so exciting so happy to see it goes quickly and that your not feeling too bad 

Nibo- that so exciting for you 2 weeks is no time at all it will fly in 

Mrs Ross - how are you?  

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck for today miss fruity   xx


----------



## Nibo

Hey Miss Fruity, hope it goes the way you want it to go today. Thinking about you  

Donna- You're no moaning, don't be daft its very hard not to be down in the dumps at times, cant all go around with big cheesy grins on our faces. I'm sure we have all been through it. It does make things worse when we hear that 'such and such is pregnant/had a baby' but I suppose when that happens to us (and it will do very soon) we will be chuffed to bits but where ever you go there is always going to be someone around you that will be feeling the same way as we are just now. Some might not even have the chance of what we are getting. Sorry, It seems like I'm having a go at you but I'm not. I hope you understand where i am coming from. 
Not be long until you appointment though. Everything seems to take so long. I just keep thinking to myself that I've waited 3 years for this another couple of weeks wont do any harm lol.

Mrs Ross, How are you, did you manage to get to speak to Isobel?

Take care folks xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all, hope you are all ok? Thank god it is the weekend.

Miss Fruity - hope it went well today? 

Nibo - no I haven't managed to get her this week. So busy at work at the moment, so it's really hard to get the time to phone her when there is no one around. Will have to try next week as still not heard anything.  Spoke to Glasgow regarding my position and they said that they had had a few complaints about it taking longer for some folk.

Donna - Hope u are feeling a bit better today. As Nibo says we all have days where we are really down and wondering "why me", but we've just got to think positive that it is meant to happen to us all some day. At least u can get it off your cheast on her. We are all here for support.

Have a lovely evening and weekend xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone! I was sure o wrote bak yday!  

scan was o i have lots of follies but still not big enuff for EC so i am slow and steady! had a wee cry panicking that i was going to.be cancelled but the doctor assured me im doing fine! bak up on Monday again then Wed with aim to trigger Wed nite for EC on Friday!  that it all goes to plan  

went and got new pjs, slippers and dressing gown for EC  had to cheer myself up lol 

hope.use r doing ok! i got so down sometimes during my 20months on waiting list and even now having.started its not easier im a emotional wreck and so.nervous at every app for bad news  we are all so brave for wot we go through ^heart^

have a fab weekend, dinner then cinema for me and DP 2nite  

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Gosh miss fruity, all happening so quick then if all goes to plan with the follies, keep growing now, don't let us down. Lol. So excited for you. I can understand how you felt the way you did. We always have it in the back of our minds that things aren't going to work, I guess it's not easy to stay positive all the time. 
Lots of travelling back and forward for you. That's one thing I'm not really looking forward to I guess, I take it having the scans at your local hospital isn't an option? 
Have fun tonight. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

No needs to be ERI and costing me a fortune!! My app at 8am means i need to leave at 6 as u end up with rush hour at glasgow and edinburgh, they are quite flexibld with me and sed as long as i go between 8am - 9.30am its fine as they understand i am travelling far which is nice!

I cant wait for one of u to join me...well all of u!  

have a good weekend too Nibo, im excited X-Factor is bak hehe 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, hope you had a good weekend, early start again for you in the morning. All ready for tomorrow, hope those little follies have grown.  Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Evening girlies 

Hope you are all ok 
Especially you mss fruity fingers crossed for you in the morning see how your little ones are growing 

Nibo -I never took it like you were having a go ) 

Mrs Ross-fingers crossed you will speak to them and know where you stand keep calling 

I'm feeling better kind of still not feeling quite myself but not sure really why 

Xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies just a quick update on fne after scan, so much more positive! EC either Wed or Fri  depending on my blood results so will find out about 1pm, if my levels are ok they want to leave me til Fri to let some smaller follies grow, lining 13mm too! so if all ok bak for scan Wdd and EC fri and if levels a bit high trigger 2nite and EC Wed  

Happy Monday ladies 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

A very happy Monday to you to miss fruity, great news, how excited must you be 😄. I'm loving all the updates with the progress you are making.


----------



## donnamoff

Congrats miss fruity did you get update since your post? 
Wat do they look for ? Size wise for eggs and lining 
So excited for you verrrrryyyyyyy happy Monday xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks Nibo 

hey Donna, to go to EC u need to have at least 3 follies at 18mm or above and i found out they like ure lining to be over 8mm so mines at 13mm must be a gd sign!! 

hope ure feeling a bit better  im getting quite scared for Fri now, i always imagine and worry about the worst....one step at a time!! 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

It's a really good sign for you   so pleased for you it's all coming together now excited to see your posts everyday 

Well I decided to call hospital today as we have had no results from the hospital at all and when I called the gp they said as it was Dumfries and glasgow will get results not the gp 
So I called Dumfries and they said all are tests are negative which is good lol def didn't think we had HIV but nice to know for def they still have not had my amh level back just yet 

I then asked as I have already had my scans and blood tests and consent forms wat will be involved in our appointment she said it will be like a second appointment where we talk about the treatment and the way forward and maybe injection training and for us to ask our questions and for us all to sit and gree when treatment should be 

Not sure how I feel about it all she said it depends how busy they are to when I will start etc ? Wars the point in saying your at the top if they are too busy ? 


Love to you all xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey donna its so annoying wen i 'reached top' in June they tried to book me in for October treatment and i just asked to be seen earlier and theu did so just push for it earlier if they try to fob u off with later datw! its exciting tho the ball.is defo rollong for u   

so thats me triggering at 11pm 2nite, drug free day 2moro and EC Friday, to be there for 8am  

i will.let use knw hw i get on, hope use are all well 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, all systems go from Friday for you and and not forgetting your DP too. Think we forget at times that although we have so much more to get put through we forget the other halves at times lol. 
I'm wishing you all the best for Friday. Keep is posted (which I'm sure you will). 
Hope everyone else ok too. 
How jealous are we of miss fruity but so pleased for too.  Will be us sometime soon, fingers and toes all crossed.
Xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, just wanna say good luck for tomorrow. Will all be fine. You got a time when it's all happening? Let me know how it all went. 😃Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi everyone 

Miss fruity -how did today go ? Hope your ok and had agood result yesterday 

How is everyone else ? 
I'm trying to think of questions to ask the hospital when I'm there and also we are trying to think of when is best to start etc all seems real and very worrying and exciting etc in my mind all the time at the moment too 

Can't win lol xx


----------



## MissFruity

hi ladies!! EC all done just in bed sore and sicky but it went well got 14 eggs! over the moon and find out 2moro how many got jiggy with it 2nite   the sedation was amazing it knocked me rite out and i cannot remember a thing!

hope use are all well  my E2 levels are high so been put on more injections as a precaution for my blood circulation   and statt the crinone gel pessary on sunday yuk! they are hoping for ET on Wed so.they have went to blast and my official OTD is 2 weeks today 20th Sept 

scary stuff!

how long til appointments now?? 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, hope everyone is well. 
Miss fruity, I really have no idea about whats good and bad but that sounds great. Hope you feel better and good news for you tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you xx 
My first appointment is next Thursday. Same here Donna, thinking about questions to ask. Any tips miss fruity? 
Have a good weekend all xx
😄😄😄😄


----------



## MissFruity

oh its not long at all! i just really asked wen start date wud be and wot protocol i wud be on, i had really looked into it all during the years of waiting so already knew most! they cover everyrhing with u and during each scan wen they told me wot was going on i always asked wot it meant exactly and if it was good or bad! it wont be long at all until u start, any questions just ask and al try my best to answer   i just hope my eggs fertilise  always a worry on this journey!! 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Brilliant news miss fruity 
Is it normal to feel sick?were you sick ? I know that sounds weird but I have a phobia of being sick or feeling sick so always curious about that side of thing and how sore you are ? 

Fingerscrossedfor tomorrow my appointment is 4weeks today but mine will be like my 2nd appointment 

Looking forward for your update tomorrow


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing as not much to report from my side of things, as still not managed to get hold of Isobel.

Miss Fruity - 14 eggs is absolutely great news! I hope they are all fertilised and that u get some good blasts for ur ET on Wed. Can't believe u will know in 2 weeks! I hope it passes quickly for u

Nibo, not long to ur app now.  Hope it all goes well.

I'm so nervous about the EC side of things. I've never been knocked out or had to be in a hospital bed etc.  

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hi lovely ladies, oh ive had a hard day!

out of our 14 gorgeous eggs 10 were suitable for ICSI but only 3 have fertilised  i am devastated and been crying all day and worried they wont make it 

ET is on Monday at 11.....  that we still have embiss then and that they are dividing as they shud....why is life so difficult at times?!!

hope use are well

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi miss fruity,

It only takes one, as they say. I know I is hard but try and stay positive!  Relax and have a great weekend.

I'm sure you'll have an absolutely perfect embie and that it will stick!

Thinking about you. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, I will be honest and say I really don't know what to say apart from I agree with Mrs Ross and say it only takes one. 
I cant say I know how you are feeling because I have no idea but I just want you to know I'm thinking about you and your other half and hope those embies do what they are supposed to be doing over the next day. 

Life is never easy, this must be one of the hardest things that folk like us have to go through. Hope you manage to relax and as easy as it sounds try not to think too much about it and roll on Monday. When will you find out if there has been any progression or you just have to go for ET on Monday either way?

Mrs Ross, how are you doing? you have been stranger. Keep phoning, leave loads of messages as from all our experiences it always seems to go to an answer machine. I never had any problems with getting a call back its just whether or not you get the answers you are looking for. 

Have a good day tomorrow folks, I'm working 8-4.


----------



## donnamoff

Miss fruity - I'm sure you feel devastated and as the girles have said we have no idea how that feels and today you will feel like that 
But tomorrow you need to feel positive Hun not easy but 3 is a good number and even if they put one back in that's all you need chick 
You have to believe in fate and needing your body to be in a good place for ET on Monday 

 

Good to hear from you ladies and you mrs Ross 

Hope you all have a good weekend 

Miss fruity will they call you tomorrow or will you have to wait till Monday morning xx


----------



## Nibo

Hope you all had a good weekend folks. 
Quick post for miss fruity before I head out to work, good luck for today. Keep us posted. Xx 😄


----------



## MissFruity

hi ladies well im PUPO!!!!   2 embies transferred one good quality 6 cell and a poorer quality 4 cell.....all i can do now is  ...even got  a wee scan pic with the tiny wee dot its weird !

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Whoop whoop miss fruity, that's bloody brilliant. Amazing what can be done. Roll on 20th xx


----------



## mrs ross

That's excellent miss fruity! I'm so excited for you. It's lovely to hear all your updates.

Fingers crossed and praying for a BFP on the 20th!   

It's almost as good as if it was happening to myself.  

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hey Mrs Ross, how you doing? 
Are you getting anywhere with speaking to Isobel or anyone else about first appointment? xx

Miss Fruity, still cant help thinking about how quick things have happened for you, feel like we have been a part of your journey. How does it feel, do you feel any different? How long did it take for the transfer? 20 questions!! Sorry. xx

Donna, hows things with you? x


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo, how things with u?  N luck getting through yet but haven't been able to try much.  Limited because of working in open plan office!

Donna - how r u? Not long till ur app now? I bet it will fly in.  Just look at miss fruity!

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

thanks lovely ladies  i feel weird, not physically.different but really aware of my stomach and even driving home every bump i was scared thinking it will stop them sticking   the procedure is a doddle they took us into a ward to get changed into my pjs and dressing gown and DP put scrubs on then through to a wee room where they put a speculum in, clean ure womg and scan ure belly so they can c ure womb clearly, then it was like gettn a catheter put in which had the embryos on it then u c on the screen the tiny wee dot of them in ure womb, then got a wee scan pic home with me   over in about 20mins and told to go.bak next friday eeek, im exhausted 2nite and feel sick think its been all the nerves of today and just scared of the outcome, got the rest of the week off to relax then bak to work on Monday! 

thanks for bein there for me we have a gd little thread here and i cant wait til use start too 



xxx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Ross- You leave a message and you never know when they are going to call back and taking the call isn't always easy like you say, especially when you are in an open plan office. Suppose it depends where you work and what you do. I work within an office setting most of the time but I'm lucky I can go out to another room and take the call without anyone questioning me. I can only say keep trying when you can, keep on their tail...

I have my first appointment on Thursday, I feel quite nervous about it but i know it should all be fine, think there will be so much to take in and I'm hopeless sometimes (in one ear and out the other) lol. Was telling my boss about miss fruity's journey and if all goes to plan I don't think she realises how quick things could actually happen. xxx
Hope you hear something soon


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks Nibo, will definitely keep it up.  Got my BMI down to 29.8 so really would like it as quick as possible as not sure ill be able to keep the weight off long term.  However, I've got good motivation at the end of it.

I didn't realise ur app was so soon.  Are u getting excited? I take it ur work have been quite good? I've not said anything yet. Don't want to say before I have to as my Boss would probably have a panic attack about me not being in work at crucial times! Lol  Never easy!

I hope ur app goes well on Thursday. It will not be long till ur joining miss fruity and we' ll have someone else's experience to share! This is such a great forum when we u are going through all this.
xxx


----------



## donnamoff

OMG !!!!!!!so exciting that is lovely news miss fruity and   for you tonight 
You could end up with 2 little ones lol 

Good to know ET is a doddle as well 
How did you feel after ec ? Wat about the bum bullets ? Sorry to be so forward lol but after seeing other people's diarys I'm curious how was dp

I'm really good ladies time is coming in just trying to think and talk to each other about things 

It really does come round quick and it seems no time at all since you started miss fruity 

Mrs Ross -wat  about calling Sandra black at Dumfries tell her your predicament and see if she can help 

Xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Never thought about that one for mrs Ross, Donna. Yeah phone dumfries, back to where it all started. I once heard of someone doing that and ending up getting private treatment, all paid for due to notes getting lost in Glasgow . It's worth a try. 
It's a great forum this, I'm so glad I found it. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

ure fine with all the questions Donna! EC was fine too got into the ward explained everything then DP had to go away and do his sample, i then got taken to theatre and there was about 5 ppl around me, got an oxygen mask on then they put the first set of drugs through my cannula, after seconds i felt drunk and all a remember saying is 'OMG this stuff is amazing' then i woke up bak in the ward! i was a bit out of it after it, had some lunch then sent home at half 12! was sore for a few days after it so plenty of rest! i dnt have bullets its crinone pessary gel sonu just skoosh it up ure front end and i havent had any mess with it yet  

only 2 sleeps Nibo eeeek   wonder wen ure start date will be!! 

mrsross well done on the weightloss thts fab  

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone, had a really weird day! Came home last night to an email from Glasgow asking me to give them a call as they had been trying to get in touch.  I'd sent them an FOI request the other week asking a few difficult questions on procedures etc! Anyway, whe n I phoned this morning the woman said that she was working through my FOI and confirmed that I was due to be at the top of the list in the summer and that they had obviously messed up with my transfer to Edinburgh, as when she had spoken to them they had advised that I wouldn't get seen until next year at the earliest.  She apologised for all the issues and asked me I would consider moving back if I wold be seen sooner.  On asking how much sooner she said that I could have an appointment this week!! 

They offered me an appointment onFriday but as I've got a really big meeting that morning that I couldn't rearrange as such short notice I said that unfortunately I wouldn't be able to attend.  they then said I cold have an appointment on the Saturday! The FOI obviously did the trick as they appear to be now bending over backwards for me! Don't want bad press I think!

To add to all the confusion I came home to a letter from my local hospital with an appointment for a pelvis scan.  Now not sure whether this is from Glasgow or Edinburgh! Have Glasgow assumed that I would transfer back to them and asked for the appointment before I spoke to them. Or would. Get appointment from Edinburgh without any other paperwork! Totally confused!!

Donna - what did u get when u got ur apps?

Sorry for the huge me post, I'm just a totally mixture of being excited at things progressing and totally confused!

Miss Fruity- how u feeling now after ur ET?

Nibo - good luck for ur app tomorrow!


Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Wow mrs Ross, that has been a weird day, bet you were gutted when they said Friday for an appointment but then when they said Saturday I bet you couldn't believe it, if it had been me I would have worried that I would have to wait for ages again for another appointment. You and I might be going through this together at same time. 
I'm looking forward to appointment tomorrow, feeling nervous too, don't know why. Miss fruity you will know how we must all be feeling. My other half not really been talking much about the whole thing but now he seems to be shown a great interest with our appointment. Doesn't know the half of what happens, even though I've been trying to keep him up to date with the progress you have made miss fruity, I think it has just hit him that this could be happening soon and how quick things happen. Lol 
Mrs Ross, would you consider speaking to your boss now and making them aware of the situation. I know it all depends on your boss and how easy you can talk to them. My boss is great and I knew from the day I told her what was happening I knew I could trust her not to say anything to anyone else. 
All the best for Saturday mrs Ross and ill keep you all posted about mine tomorrow. Xxx 
How's everyone else doing? Miss fruity, Donna xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck nibo for tomorrow look forward to hearing how you got on 

That's great news mrs Ross that quick that just shows us how they can magic appointments when they want to 
That's good that you get Glasgow too be good to see who you speak to etc 
Call Glasgow tomorrow and ask them about your scan either that or still go and get then to send a report to Glasgow 
You have to have an altrasound and an internal scan 
And then bloods done but they might give you that on sat when your there 

How are you miss fruity xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Mrs Ross wats foi stand for sorry to be stupid lol xx


----------



## Nibo

I did wonder that too for a moment then worked out its Freedom of Information Donna, am I right mrs Ross? Xx  hardly slept a wink last night, gonna be a loonnggg day. Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Sorry, must have still been in work mode! Lol

Yes, it is Freedom of information. Wouldn't have known either if I didn't deal wi them at work sometimes! 

Good luck this morning Nibo, let us know how u get on.

Donna- yes, we might end up starting together!

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Well, that was a long and exhausting day for me yesterday, I think the 5 attempts to get blood by 5 different Dr's and nurses didn't help, lol (my veins don't like like to jump out when they are told to do so which can cause problems and the prodding and poking trying to find them don't go down well with me making me almost faint) fun and games as I know there are alot more bloods to go through. the Dr that eventually got them is on stand by whenever I need more ha ha. Other usual checks were done, internal scan, other half and his 'plastic pot'   and went over consent forms and the whole procedure.

Anyway, long story short, I have to wait until AF arrives in Dec, i'm not regular so if it arrives the end of Nov then I have to call them. Thats when it all begins I suppose. Miss Fruity you will know the ins and outs.  Mock transfer Dec then injections Jan. I was hoping to start earlier but when they checked they can only do so many a month apparently so Jan is next best available time. Ive got my head round it now and I'm fine with that now, I just know that the whole process has started. As they say on Mastermind 'Ive started so Ill finish' 
Was very happy with the hospital and all the people that we were seen by were very nice. 
Suppose its just a waiting game again. Everything just takes so long but thats the way it is and we are used to waiting!!

Miss Fruity hows things?
Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Ross, let me know how it went for you?
Donna, not be long until your appointment. You have had an initial appointment, am I right in saying?So what is happening for you now or have you no idea until you attend on the 4th.
  
xxxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks for all the info Nibo,very helpful. I also usually struggle giving up blood too is it will be interesting to see how that goes.  My husband just says it cause I'm tight an I don't want to give anything up without a fight! Lol

How was ur husbands part for him? Mine Is not too good at having to perform on demand and thankfully was able to provide previous samples at home as we live quite close to local hospital. Not sure how will this will go tomorrow. I'm possibly not very sympathetic as I usually point out that it is the only part he has to play in all this.  I'm the one that has to endure all the drugs, prodding and pricking! Lol

I'm surprised that you're having to wait so long to start. I was under the impression that after your first app you would get seen quite soon.  Unfortunately as you say it is just part of this very long waiting process.  Got to be patient!

Any hunts as to questions that you should definitely try and ask?

Miss Fruity , how. Feeling? Any side effects?

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Not my husband but we all presume we are all married, practically married though as been together 7 years, I think like yours he's not good on demand. It's funny really. I went into the room with him as I normally have to give him a wee helping hand lol, I then decided and told him I was gonna leave as he has to learn how to do it himself. God if they knew we were discussing them like this. 
I don't really know of any tips for you, I had a load of questions in my head but they covered it all and being on this forum is a great help as you get so much info on here from everyone. 
Hope all goes good for you tomorrow and they do better with your bloods than mine.  xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

That is great for you Nibo   do you know wat protocol you will be on? 

Yeah I have had all appointments etc at Dumfries all bloods etc were done at my local gp's so this will be classed as my second appointment how long we're you there for? 
Not sure how my oh will feel about his sample being on demand lol must be weird hardly a turn on lol I had the same as mrs Ross I gave mine a helping hand the funniest bit was when he read that not sexual activity for 3-5 days before lol 
Mrs Ross - so looking forward to reading your tomorrow I wonder how long after your first appointment you will start 
Mine is coming in now but not quick enough lol 

Miss fruity - hope your ok? You have been very quiet otd will be ? Are you going to test early ? 

Xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Donna, won't know what protocol I will be on until I have been up when AF arrives. 
We were there about 3hrs which is what the letter said we would be there for approx. Would have been done and gone in couple hours but because it took so long to get my bloods done!! Donna are you sure they won't need to do all your bloods etc again, we had all ours done at local GP, local hospital and then again when we originally went to Glasgow. I thought they would have been in my notes for all those times but I presume they have to do them again incase anything has changed. 
Hope you sleep well tonight Mrs Ross, I was wide awake about 5am the morning I was due to go. 
Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies  sorry been MIA a few days but finally on laptop to reply!!

MrsRoss - OMG thats great about ure app TODAY ahhh hope it has went well  cant wait for an update  

Nibo - hope ure poor arms ok after all the blood attempts...im the opposite from u my blood just spurts out and so easy to get a vein   great news from ure appointment and thats not long away at all! we are only a few weeks away from October!! wot a fabby Xmas ul have knowing wots round the corner  the hospital and staff are lovely arent they?  after mock transfer if u are long protocol u will then start on CD21 of that cycle and if u are short protocol u will start on CD1 or CD2 of ure next cycle  exciting stuff 

Donna - hope ure well  was laughing at the comments about our partners all having to do it on demand, my DP finds it so difficult and the best thing i ever done was allow him to download some ''films'' on his phone (for hospital purposes only  ) and he then took his earphones with him and he has been fine doing it with that, the first time as glasgow before we came up with that idea he couldnt do it and we had to arrange another time!! hopefully u dont need to do all ure bloods etc agai! i had done all mine but ERI still done them all again!

AFM- well i have been struggling during this 2ww and ended up being admitted to hospital as i became really bloated and pain in my left ovary! so was kept in Crosshouse for scans etc and they sed my ovary was just really large so would be painful.  They measured my stomach wen i went in and weighed me.  they they measured me the next day and my stomach had went down by 12cm and i also had lost 3kg over night!! feel so much better now but not really got many symptoms at all which is scaring me  had a little red tinge this morning and this weekend is wen implantation should happe but im scared its AF arriving  god its honestly so stressful!!  6 sleeps til OTD  we go up to ERI for a blood test and we have decided not to test early at all and just wait on the blood results, im somehow too scared to POAS!!

hope use have a good weekend  DP is away to the Rangers game so im just relaxing and pretty bored  

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone, 

Just back home from our appointment today. All went well, really just to go over consent forms and get bloods etc.  I've to phone up in 3 weeks time to see whether I will be on short or long protocol, and then phone again once I get my next period.  Only bad thing was that my BMI registered 30.5 on their scales so will have to lose a bit more weight   not helped by my period starting today! I'm always at least 2 llbs heavier when I start!

Miss Fruity - sorry to hear that u have been so unwell following ur transfer. I hope you are being spoiled and taking it easy? Fingers crossed that ur wee embie has implanted today!  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey mrs ross glad ure appointment went well  am sure u will get ure bmi down for next appointment u shud only have a few pounds to get off! ive been trying to relax but its boring so still.been doing some things as normal, really scared for Friday now not really had any symptoms apart from some cramping over last few days but thats it  
Does that mean u will start before xmas? 

hwz everyone else?  Wot a horrible day, perfect for snuggles and munchies 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, how you doing? sorry to hear about your stay in hospital. Back to work today, hope this has managed to keep your mind off things and not be long until Friday. Edinburgh was nice, very modern. Not that there was anything wrong with Glasgow it just felt you were stuck in a basement in and old building out of the way from everyone but then again thats not a bad thing as you don't have to walk past a line of pregnant women puffing away on their **** without a care in the world or feelings for others. 

Mrs Ross, thats great news about your appointment. Don't worry too much about your BMI, they could have easily have sent you away until you got it lower but they didn't. Your journey begins.... excited 

Donna, will be you soon telling us about your next step, lets hope they don't need to do all your bloods etc again and they can give you a date for starting. Not be long till October they way these months are flying in.
xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies

So glad to hear its all happening for you all 
Miss fruity I hope you are feeling better and that your taking it easy not long now till otd how are you? Wats your feelings?

I am nervous about me visit my letter said all tests etc would be done at local hospital me and dp went through all our consent forms today so all ready now so hopefully 2weeks time i will know wats happening 
Indeed to sort out all my buisness etc 

Mrs Ross they don't sound too worried about your Bmi and if your cycle was due that will be why 

How are you feeling? How did you find them?up there 

Nibo?wat about you are excited nervous ? How are you all finding talking to partners about it ?

Xxxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

They have said that if my BMI does not read 30 on their scales at the next app that I won't be able to start straight away. I'm therefore back on the diet at full force! Think another 4llbs should more than do it. Fingers crossed xx

Nibo - did u get blood taken for your AMH? I'd also had bloods taken at docs, local hosp and then again at GRI. My notes didn't include all the previous results so they do it all again for their own records. 

Donna, they did ask if I had a copy of my results, so if u are able to get them u prob won't need to get them again.  I've never received a copy of any of my results and nev hought to ask before. Just hought it would all be in ur notes for treatment.

Overall I thought they were nice.  Not quite as nice hospital as Dumfires, but I suppose that will e because Dfs is relatively new.

Mentioned to my boss today that I might need quite a few days off over the next few months and the reason behind it.  Have to say he was really supportive and said not to worry about work, as this was more important.  It was such a relief! 

Miss fruity, how u doing? Feeling any better?   for your embie s to stick xxx

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

How are we all ? 
Mrs Ross you will be fine just try before you go to stay away from carbs potato and bread etc I always weigh lighter that way 

I don't have results only my smear test but Sandra said that she would send them all up I'm hoping I will be ok as they had asked local hospital to do all mine before that appointment not long to go 
Are they good at telling you everything you wanted to know? 
Do you get injection training? When will that happen ? 

I'm not sure wat I want to ask yet my mind seems to go blank lol 

Hope your all ok I'm throwing myself into Xmas shopping just so that I'm prepared 

Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, 

I think I may have had to have all the tests again cause my notes were sent through to ERI.  They didn't seem to have much info on us.

The did cover quite a lot at the meeting. Didn't go over injections or protocol etc tht I will be on as they said it would depend on the results of my bloods. I'm hoping that they will do that at my next appointment. They did over what the likely process wold be and the symptoms etc, and hen just run through all of the consents, what they meant and how many embie s you wold want transferred etc.  I've went for the maximum two given my age, so they went through the possible complications of that.

I e checked my weight agin this evening, rather than the morning that I had been doing, and was down to 30.3, so think I should be ok by the time of m next app.

Only thing to mention is about the parking. We never seen any parking next to to the ACS so used the main hops car park, so you have to walk along the road a bit to get to the right building. They are doing a bit of building work at the moment.

It will not be long now to ur app, and we may even be cycling together if all goes well with us both! 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Mrs Ross

Wat kind of side effects ?will there be xx


----------



## mrs ross

Donna,

Just mentioned that because some of the drugs basically put u into early menopause that u would have mood swings, night sweats, hot flushes, tired etc. Then she joked and said, so nothing out of the ordinary for us women! Lol

I did have these type of symptoms with IUI so not overly worried.  It was just the night sweats I hated. I just can't sleep if I'm too hot.

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

The only thing that really worries me is sickness of any kind feeling it bring it etc 
I'm going to talk to them about it and hopefully they maybe will give me something lol xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hey Miss Fruity,

Just realised you are due to test on Friday?  How are you feeling?  Have you resisted the urge to test so far?

Jane x


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

How are we all ? Miss fruity otd tomorrow how are you feeling ? 

Horrible weather  
Well yesterday proved to be a very difficult day for me and I feel terrible for it 
So my best friend who knows about everything about me and my situation text me to say she needed to talk to me and I already knew that she was going to tell me that she was pregnant and I really am so happy for them but I felt so sad and wanted to cry 

I sent my partner a text to tell him with a sad face he then said why the sad face I said I'm happy for them but sad for us and that I could not believe she was first his reply was ( it's not a race ) I never meant it that way I just meant they have not been together long etc 
So as I was hormonal and cross and upset and self loathing at that time I said that I knew he would not understand and that after these years I should of known to keep my feelings to myself  

He then replied with I do understand but there s nothing we can do and no point in getting down over something you can't control 

I was not happy 
I came home and cried in the shower and we have not mentioned anything since about it 
I feel so guilty that I even had that sadness


----------



## MissFruity

Aw donna i sooo know how u feel  its hard not to be upset wen everyone gets it so easy apart from us  the men never fully understand how we feel!

Hope use are all well  

I done a POAS with DP 2nite and its a BFN ....we are both heart-broken   its the worst feeling in the world but i will not be beaten and we will get a baby i dont care how hard it is 

love to you all 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Ohhh miss fruity I feel heart broken for you could it be too soon ? 
You have a good positive attitude 
At the meetings did they say how long you have to wait between cycles and did you get some frozen   enjoy some time together xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hopefully theres a miracle and its just too early for pee test  i have no idea how lobg it is, if its cobfirned BFN 2moro they arrange review appointment and will discuss all that with us, sorry i havent started us off with a positive  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Thank u janeymac  we just tested on POAS and BFN  not holding much hope  heartbroken  do u knw how long it is between cycles roughly? hope ure well 

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

So sorry to hear about u both having such bad days Miss Fruity and Donna,

Miss fruity - hopefully it's too early to test.  

Donna - I can totally relate. I sometimes think the are on another planet! Lol they never seem to understand how heartbreaking these things are.

Nibo - how r u?

xx


----------



## donnamoff

Don't you be silly most people are 2 weeks after transfer your not yet are you it's only over a week xx


----------



## mrs ross

You also have higher HCG levels in the morning.  Night time is never good for testing, especially so early on xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies just wanted to update u got a BFN today, we were devastated but i think last nite prepared me a bit! i have to phone to start again with December period so i kay actually be cycling with some of u??  just staying positive i have cried too many tears i now need to focus and get ready again for cycle number 2 

sorry no personals i will catch up over weekend

love to you all 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, so sorry to have read your sad news. It must be so hard, we all know this can happen but when you get as far as you did,babbling on now lol. I really don't know what to say but I'm thinking about you and your DP and how strong and positive you are sounding. Next time chic. Yeah maybe see you in December. Xx  take care 

Hey girls, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## JaneyMac

Miss Fruity,  

I'm really sorry to hear that.  I know how heartbreaking it is but it is your first time so try to stay as positive as you possibly can.  It will work.  What worked for me was just focussing on the next step straight away to take your mind of it.  Everyone is different though and some people need time to come to terms with a BFN before moving on.  

Did you get any frosties so you can go for a FET?  I did FET straight away on my next period a month later.  They were not too keen but I just wanted to get on with it ASAP.  There was no physical reason to wait, I just think they want you to heal a bit first.  

It's horrible getting a BFN it really is.  Take care of yourself and I look forward to hearing what you plan to do.  

Jane xx


----------



## MissFruity

im the same as u Janey already focusing on the next step! to call with AF in Dec to start again  so going to lose more weight, more vits and start acupuncture, also going to get a pipelle scratch done privately to help implantation, hopefully 2nd time lucky  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good morning ladies 

How are we all ? Miss fruity -how are you? Been thinking about you all weekend 

Well I got a call on Friday ,remember my blood tests well when I had my amh level one done they called me later that day to tell me that it had been done on the wrong tube and needed to be redone so had to go back and get it done ASAP do I did the same day 
On Friday Sandra from Dumfries called me to tell me that the Glasgow lab has lost the sample and that I need to get it done again and to make it worse they don't think the results will be back in time for my appointment a week on Friday :-(( not a great  start

So wats fresh with you all xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Miss fruity- devasted at your result. Keep up the positive attitude, that's all we can do through these things.

Donna, I just had my blood test for my Amh taken at my first app and I was told to phone about 3 weeks after it was done, or 1 week prior to my next period, to check results and what protocol I'd be on.  So as long as this fits in with ur next period u might be ok. Nothing ever seems to go smoothly with this journey, does it?

AFM - had pretty quie weekend looking after my mum and dads dogs. Got my app at local hosp tonight for abdomen and pelvis US. Not sure what it is for? Just told need to have it done prior to ivf!

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks for ure messages  im bak at work and bak on the diet too, bmi 31 so if i lose a stone by xmas it will be down to 29 so that will keep me going! i will.be ok one min then fighting bak the tears the next  its hard but just need to keep strong!  Me and DP are going out next weekend to get verrrrry drunk!! cant wait  

donna i cant believe they lost ure bloods that must be so frustrating!! hopefully its bak on time for ure app, not long now  

Nibo - hope ure well  how long now until u start?? 

Mrsross - how did ure app go?  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Well how are we ladies? 
Wars happening god this year is flying in miss fruity you will he back to it before you know it ) 
How is everyone else? 
I have had my blood test done so just wait now :-((


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, how you all doing? 
Not been on for a while, nothing much happening really so nothing to tell yet.

Donna, you are off for your appointment tomorrow, I read about your bloods, hope they got them on time. 
Mrs Ross, am I right in saying you have to wait for AF to show this month then hope it all starts for you, do you have to go for a mock transfer?
Miss Fruity, how are you doing, I hope you are ok and trying to keep positve. If you are waiting until December you never know we might bump into each other at some point.

Its funny isnt it, things seem to all happen at once, changes happening everyday, we wait with baited breath to hear news from others and  then all of a sudden it all goes quiet. 

Off for 2 days, oh what to do. Pile of ironing sitting staring at me. Will I wont I?  maybe just a lazy day... 
Take care girls.... xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi everyone 

It really is so quiet on here 
We'll yes I had my appointment today it went well long way but hey ho 

The nurse talked so fast we really had to take notice and guess wat mrs Ross they did not have my results of any of my tests and had to call Dumfries to get them.

my amh level is still not back so don't know wat protocol I will be on but have to phone on my next period first day I'm hoping it will be the short and then maybe not so damaging on my body and moods freaking out abit about ohss but fingers crosse.

Not sure how much disruption this will be to my work just yet.my cycle is due to start 2 weeks today and I'm hoping there numbers are not too busy so I can get fitted in otherwise nov cycle will take me right over Xmas 

Scary how quick it's happening now tho didn't have to repeat my tests which is good neither did oh 
We have not said anything about it since so not sure how he is feeling about it all beginning in 2 weeks 

I felt annoyed and disappointed as she had no idea I had no Fallopian tubes or the fact I have factor 5 lieden ?..? How is this even possible and no test results wats the point 

We also have to go to the Nuffield for ec and et 

How are you all ?? Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Been away for a few days as was on holiday last week. 

Nibo - how are u doing? I  just to phone when AF arrives and take it from there. Tried to get them the last couple of days to get the results of my AMH test to confirm what protocol I'll be on and what I need to do next, but keep on missing them. Will have to try again on Monday?

Donna- sounds like we might be cycling together. My AF is due in about 2 weeks too! Sorry ur appointment wasn't too great. I did get the impression that they didn't really know my history when I went for my appt, but I'd just put this down to my notes being transferred to ERI and that they prob didn't have them back! But probably just normal given ur experience.

Miss fruity_ how have u been? 

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Me too mrs Ross weird thing is I might see you there and not know it's you lol 
I have to phone on Monday to get amh level I'm praying for short protocol but will see I'm going to try and call Sandra at Dumfries too to see if she can get me the results 
Yeah I think that they just don't know anyone's history lol you have to go to Nuffield for ec and et ? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Yeah, I think that's been the procedure since they had that issue at the end of last year.

When I was at Dumfries for baseline scan the woman said that they have really good success rates at the moment - above average- so hears hoping that it works for us both.

Keep in touch when ur going up next and we can always say I'll be the one wearing .....  Lol- just like in the movies ha ha ha

I'm going to phone avian for my AMH on Monday too. A bit worried that they are going to be low as nothing else has showed up as yet. I just keep on getting told everything's normal. But obviously can't be if I'm not getting pregnant!

Let me know how u get on xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Lol will be so good to go though it with someone how are you feeling about protocol ? Do you have a preference? It all seems very real now I'm actually crapping myself lol can't believe wat a busy place it is up there it's hardly the nicest place to be I have to sayxxx


----------



## mrs ross

No preference as such. A bit worried about the EC and what my AMH results will be. But I suppose as u get further through the process there is always something new to worry about.

Know what u mean about the hospital. U really appreciate what we have here in a Dumfries when u visit some if these other hospitals. We were shocked a couple if years ago when my father in law was in edinburgh for chemo as to the state of it. He didn't even have shared toilet facilities in his room, had to walk the whole length of the ward to get to the loos.  Don't understand why Dfs is building a new hospital as it is so much better than a lot if hospitals in terms of the decor etc.

But hey it's the treatment we are after, not the surroundings! Lol

Will be nice to be able to share all these worries etc with someone that totally knows what ur going through.

xx


----------



## mrs ross

Well managed to get my AMH results today 6.2. Anyone know what this means? Is it good, bad or indifferent for my age?

Also got told I'll be on protocol 7. They'll send details of what this means through the post, but again anyone any idea what this means?

Donna - have u got ur results?

How's everyone else getting on? Any news updates? 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

bookmarking ladies im still here had a lot going on but will be on laptop 2moz and reply properly 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I called Dumfries on Monday and they can't help then called Glasgow and they said it might not be back before next week :-((really am not happy as they have messed it up and they said on Friday at the appointment hat if I miss this cycle then I won't get in probably before Next jan 
I wonder wat that means? Have you found out? Wat date is your next af due ?xHi Kerry can you pick up ironing today for me cx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

It will probably be because ur next cycle would get into their Xmas close down I would expect. My AF is due around the 15th.

Still not got the paperwork on the protocol yet. Thought that if they posted it on Mon it would be here by now, but hopefully get it tomorrow.

Keep on phoning them to check.  They did say that they sometimes hold onto the bloods for a while with that test to do them in batches as it is so expensive. 

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi mrs Ross 

When did you get your blood test done? I'm hoping it will be back on Monday 
How long from your test till your results 

Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,
I had my bloods done at my first appointment which was on the 14th September and just got my results on Monday. Don't know when they were available though as I was just told to phone and get them about week before AF was due.

Fx u get them on Monday so that we can be cycle buddies

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Mrs Ross 

I called again today still not in really hoping they will be in beginning of next week 
Do you know whether you will be on long or short ? 

How is everybody else we are all being quiet 

Xx


----------



## Button4709

Hey Everyone  not posted on here before but thought it would be nice to get to know other people in the same situation. My husband and I attended the ERI back in March for our first attempt at IVF but unfortunately we got a BFN   it's taken me a while to get over it to be honest and still I'm finding it hard to come to terms that it may never happen. We took a break from treatment as my husband was deployed but now we are getting ready to start treatment again in January. Feeling really apprehensive about it all as it's our last chance and knowing what to expect and what I need to do is pretty scary!

Hope everyone is doing good look forward to chatting to you xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey button  im the same as u just recently had BFN and starting again Jan too  so looks like we will be buddies xxx


----------



## Button4709

MissFruity said:


> hey button  im the same as u just recently had BFN and starting again Jan too  so looks like we will be buddies xxx


Hi Miss Fruity  that's great to have a buddy to go through this with. Might make it a bit easier to have someone who fully understands what I'm going through  xx


----------



## MissFruity

we are similar ages too  my BFN was only a few weeks ago so still trying to.get.bak to normal but still have some down days  do u have a date to go bak up yet? i have to fne with Dec AF and will thwn start buserelin on day 23! xxx


----------



## Button4709

MissFruity said:


> we are similar ages too  my BFN was only a few weeks ago so still trying to.get.bak to normal but still have some down days  do u have a date to go bak up yet? i have to fne with Dec AF and will thwn start buserelin on day 23! xxx


Aw I'm so sorry  it takes a while to get back to "normal" we had ours back in March and sometimes out of nowhere it just hits me. There was a mix up after the BFN the person who gave me the news over the phone never put us down for starting again we were meant to have started again in October but it was to late so now we have a follow up appointment in November to find out what happens next and hopefully be given dates and things xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey  sorry for abandoning my ladies had sooo much going on but finally had time to sit and catch up  feel like i am finally accepting our BFN and getting ready to go again.  Still have down days esp with EVERYONE getting pregnant round about me  still not bak on diet but from 2moro i need to get bak into it as i want another 8lbs off before starting again! 

Donna- hope u get ure AMH results soon! sorry to hear ure app didnt go as well as u hoped! fingers crossed u get to start next month.  any questions or worries im just a message away.

Mrsross - hope u had a good holiday, that was a gd idea before the fun begins hehe, how long til AF due now? wot protocol u on? exciting stuff  dont worry about EC its honestly a breeze, jus a bit sore for a few days afterwards but i fell asleep straight away for EC!

Nibo - how are u?? hope ure ok

DP's grandmother passed away a few weeks ago and we had her funeral last Tuesday.  Last Monday evening my Nana passed away also so I had to go to a funeral like 12 hours after finding out my own Nana had passed away so was quite difficult!  My Nanas funeral is this Thursday and I am reading a poem out at it...just hope i manage it ok   So all in all its not been the best month with everything, defo had to keep strong!!

ERI have been great at answering my questions, they discussed my cycle at a meeting and got an embryologist to call me back.  They sed I had 14 eggs collected but only 7 were mature and out of those 7, 4 had fertilised but one fertilised abnormally so the fertilisation wasnt actually as bad as i thot it was more the egg maturation.  So this time instead of gonal-f I will be stimming with Menopur so I hope this gives me more mature eggs.

Have a few nights lined up over next few months and will be visiting my family in Somerset for the Glastonbury carnival in November so each night out and event is making the countdown a bit easier...also started my xmas shopping eeeek!! i LOVE Christmas   It BETTER be my last xmas as a couple and next our first as a family.  

I have to call with my AF in Dec then will start DR again on day 23 so if it works out the way it should I will start DR approx 3rd Jan.  AF due next week but who knows if it will arrive on time after everything.  

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

good luck at ure follow up i hope they have a good plan for next time! i cant wait to just get started again! xxx


----------



## bcbob

Hi Button     and MissFruity again - sorry, I'm not stalking you, honest MissF!   

I'm also hopefully starting my next cycle in January at ERI, so lets hope we're all successful this time. I'm way older than you pair, but hey, age is just a number...   That's terrible that they forgot to book you in for your next round Button.  I also have my follow-up appointment in November so am hoping for some hints from them about what I need to do next time round (and I might just check that they have definitely booked me in!).  I was hoping to start another cycle straight after my failed one but they're too busy and I guess cos they're closed over xmas so can't start one in December. So have to wail til January. Trying to look at the positive side of that - I can have some drinks at a wedding I'm going to next month, and a few drinks over the festive season  , and I can go back to my running club   for a few months, and eat steak! But I'm hoping for a wee miracle natural BFP in the meantime - if the drugs from my last FET have woken up my ovaries. Well, we can but hope!  

Hopefully we can encourage each other on in January once we get going again. xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi miss fruity, 

Sorry to hear that your month has been really bad.  These things definitely come in threes! A couple of years ago my father in law was diagnosed with cancer. Within a month of him passing my uncle was also diagnosed and then my DHs step father was admitted to intensive care.  Hopefully that is all the negative things out of the way for a while and u will have a really positive outcome for your next round of treatment.

Glad ERI have provided u with some good feedback on ur last treatment and that they have changed ur drugs to try and improve things. Fx u get some good mature eggsxxx

My brother is getting married in July next year and I keep on saying to my DH that I hope I will be about 8 months pregnant then!!  My AF is due today/tomorrow so hopefully shouldn't be too long. I'm on protocol 7 which appears to be long protocol with 225 iu of gonal f.

Stay strong for your Nan's funeral on Thursday  Xxxx

Hope everyone else is well?  Donna - have u got ur results yet?

Nibo - been very quiet for a while, how u getting on?

Love to all xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

So sorry to hear all your news miss fruity it always seems to happen that way nature has its own way of doing things that's for sure and we all know this first hand 
That's a lovely thought that this could be your last Xmas as a couple )) so good that you had good feedback and will be able to change things to make it better 
Do they tell you how long they like to leave it between cycles? 
Big hugs to you all for the funeral etc can not be easy 

Mrs Ross -I did in deed at last got my results I'm on protocol 9 long one too the nurse put me through to make a provisional date at same time I also asked them to send me out info about protocol 9 all these things confuse me I thought when I googled it yours was short? 
They told me that they will discuss my amh results with me as they didn't want to over the phone not sure if this is good or not ?? 

Looks like we will by cycling at same time))

Nibo -how are you? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi All,

Booked in for my pros tap injection on the 6 th November! So it should all be starting now! Does anyone know if it would matter if I went to this app myself? My mums on holiday that week snd DH only has 1 day holiday left that isn't booked and keeping that for EC .

Donna- do u know when u will get ur injection ?

Hoping everyone else is ok? 

Thinking about u today miss fruityx

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi girls 

Mrs Ross -no not had a date should be tomorrow when my period starts that I call and will get the dates 
My amh is 4.9 Sandra told me today it's on the low side I'm a little worried anyone know much about amh levels can they go up do they change? 
That's good that you have your date, have they sent you info on your protocol?

Been thinking of you today miss fruity xox hugs xxx 

Nibo are you ok??xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

Although they say that 4.9 is low I've read loads of stories online about people getting pregnant and having babies with a much lower AMH. I've read that this is just to inform the level of drugs that u need to take, so don't read too much into it.  I was worried with mine too, but was much more settled once I read others situations!

I got the details on my protocol through last week.  It was just a single sheet of paper with a kind of time chart as to when u should phone to make apps and start drugs etc.

My AF just started yesterday, so def looks like we'll be cycle buddies! 

Nibo - r u starting soon too?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

We spend years hoping our period doesn't now I'm at work wishing it to hurry up lol xx


----------



## mrs ross

Yeah, I was the same! Wasn't very happy at being a day late ! Lol

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, 
Thanks all for asking for me, I'm fine, just been laying low for a while doing the usual stuff, waiting!! lol and been really busy at work.
Mrs Ross and Donna- cant believe you two are about to start since the last time I was on, great news so jealous( I'm not really, I'm chuffed for you both. Nice at the thought of you being cycle buddies.
Miss Fruity, you have had a tough time, so sorry to hear of all the bad news. On a good note the other 2 might not be the only cycle buddies lol. We might bump into each other at ERI. 
I'm just hanging in there gotta phone when AF arrives in Nov and see what happens from there. I'm so irregular that if it arrives at the end of Oct I'm going to chance my luck and phone them, the nurse did say to to make sure I tell them I'm irregular as I couldn't guarantee that I would get AF in Nov. The body does funny things to us women. 
Hope everyone is well and Ill be keeping in touch more as seems like there could be alot happening over the next months.

Take care all and hear from you all soon


----------



## donnamoff

Hi girls
Nibo -so good to here from you we were all wondering where you are your time is coming in now too 

Well ladies my af started this morning and tried to call they are not there on a sat so have to call on Monday for my jab date xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey ladies 

Short update my pros tap injection is on the 8 th November at 7.45 am and scan date 25th nov 4.45 pm 

Still waiting for details on my protocol coming in the post aaagggrrrrhhhh need to try and sort my days off etc 

How are you all?

Mrs Ross how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, that's great news, just a couple of days after me! My scan date is the 19th! Got to book my days off when my boss returns from leave.

Spoke to Sandra today and she is going to double check my weight on the 4th just to make sure my BMI will be below 30 for my app on the 6th. Think it should be ok based on my scales at home, but am aware different scales can be 2 to 3 pounds different either way and just want to make sure it will be ok for my Prostap injection.

Not feeling great at the moment. Think I'm coming down with the cold and to top it all off I've fallen out with my mum.  Overheard her telling folk about what I was going through at a party we were at during weekend! I've really let very little people know and I can't believe she would break this confidence knowing how I feel about it!

Sorry for the me post.  How's everyone else getting on?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Ohhhhh mrs Ross that's terrible this is the very same reason that I have not told my mum as I know she will tell people and I would never for give her for that 

I have only taken a half day on the pros tap jag but I'm still waiting for my info coming about the protocol I'm going to be on it's still not here I want dates etc of how many days etc for each part 

Wat did your mum say ? I have a cold too but been taking ecenasica 
How much space do you have for your BMI ? To be at 30 

How are you nibo? 

And you miss fruity 

I seem to fell a little bit panicked that this is all happening and that I'm on pro 9 as I have read this is the highest meds you can get and I don't understand why? 
I'm worried the side effects are going to be worse god is sooo scarey 

Hope you are all good  

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Morning ladies 

good to hear from u Nibo  thats great news we may bump into each other hehe its horrible all the waiting around but once u start stimms it flies in!!

Donna good luck for prostap not long now, i never had prostap i had to DR injections everyday for 2 weeks so use are lucky getting that!! dnt worry about ure protocol the side effects are manageable honestly...just milk it to DP wen u want to tho   

mrsross good luck to u too for prostap eeek use must be so excited  so sorry uve had a fall out with ure mum  wen we wer at DPs grans funeral we found out his mum had told ppl and i wasnt happy at all!! so next time we arent telling anyone at all we have started again! 

AFM -im just plodding along impatiently waiting for Dec AF to arrive...still not had an AF yet so it mite be Dec anyway before i even get one!  im always regular so just shows u how much it all affects our bodies. got a psychic reading on friday nite so hopefully its positive  then im going out for a drink on Sat ...may aswell before it all begins again 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

Great to hear from you miss fruity -shows how clueless I am I still thought I was under the impression I would have to inject still to dr everyday I take it it's just one jag for me and mrs Ross to dr ? Then into Stimms ? I'm still waiting to receive details of my protocol  

How is everyone else?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

At last I got my details my drugs it says are going to be 2 a day of gonal f 300 for 2days also luveris 75iu daily 
And then gonal f 375 and nasal spray 

Wats everyone else ? Had wat are you going to be having mrs Ross ? Looks on the sheet like a lot of up and down 
It says that after Prostap you gave to go up and gave scan then get injections? I thought they might give them when we go for Prostap 

Anyone tell us any time frames xx


----------



## ellej74

Hi ladies - I haven't been on this board for a while . Have had 2 cycles at ERI.. 1st bfn   2nd bfp, but sadly that ended in prolonged chemical pregnancy  . Have had a break since last cycle in May and after a call to ERI just found out we are back for cycle 3 in Jan 2014. Just waiting for letter , but to call with period in December. Its been a hard 3 & 1/2 years of ttc and although I'm delighted to be starting cycle 3, Im so anxious because of what happened last time. Feel like me and oh have lived a bit in the last few months so its back to healthy living and all the vitamins, etc. We are of course trying naturally but still no luck.  Also I'm 39 now...if only I had a time machine!! I'm going to throw everything into this cycle and just have to hope and pray we are lucky this time. I am having an endometrial scratch to help with implantation too so got to hope that helps.  I noticed a few of us are cycling in January so be great to offer and to have some support. Il definitely try and pop on as much as poss. Hope everyone doing ok , whatever stage you at   xx take care


----------



## MissFruity

Hey elle  so sorry to hear about ure last 2 cycles, lets hope Jan is lucky for us all! ive to call with Dec AF too so we may be cycling 2gether! i am long protocol wbu? Where u getting ure scratch done? im going to get it this time also  xxx


----------



## ellej74

Hi Miss Fruity, sorry to read about your bfn. I think il be long protocol as was both times before and it seems that eri don't like to change things up too much. I am getting scratch done at eri - although don't have any details yet. Hoping it helps. Looking forward to a nice Xmas before all the scary stuff starts again   take care xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, hows everyone doing? 
I'm heading up the road tomorrow for 'mock transfer'. AF arrived Thurs, discussed with other half whether or not to give them a call because I was actually told to wait until Nov/Dec. We decided to give it a go, they could only say 'No, phone back when we had agreed' but they didn't. Just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow and see what they say. I did feel abit cheeky but you gotta do what you can.

Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## donnamoff

thats great news nibo 
Nice to hear from you not sure where everyone has disappeared to hope all went well today did they give you much more info on how soon things can get moving? 

Mrs Ross you must be getting nervous excited and scared for wed I know I am for Friday getting my flu jag on wed so will feel like a pin cushion by the weekend I'm interested to see how long and wat happens to you on wed wat time is your app ? I'm hoping they will do more than just the jag it's a long way to go for 5 mins mine is 7.45. Am will be a long day 

Hope all is well miss fruity not long now for you either   time suddenly seems to be flying weird to think by Xmas our lives could be so different whether we are successful or not xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi there girls, how is everyone doing?
Well that appointment yesterday was painless. Had the usual scan checking out the follies, had a small cyst on one ovary but was reassured that this wasn't a problem as it was so small and would just drop off!!. It wasn't there last time I had a scan. Had the mock transfer, didn't even know they were doing anything at first until I had a wee 'Oh I can feel something now' moment, couldn't really call it pain just an Ouch . Was ok though. 10 secs and it was done
Had chat with nurse, same one we met with for 1st appointment, I panicked slightly as I thought she would mention me coming in earlier than I should have, as they wanted me to come in when AF arrived in Nov/Dec but she didn't say anything. I'm so irregular so I thought I would chance it.
Checked again that we had all consent forms signed, then she appeared with a little purple bag   (Miss Fruity you will know all about this) not sure what you girls at Glasgow will get, this had all my bits in for my injections in it. I have to start these on 1st day of next period which I'm hoping will be beginning of Dec, all being well. No drinking for me Christmas/New Year (cheap taxi for DP when he has night out lol). So that was that really, just a waiting game again. This waiting to me seems to be getting a little easier, I just try not to think about things too much, although not easy at times. DP to go up in next couple weeks to give another sample so they can freeze it as a back up if what he produces on the day is not too good. 

When is everyone else starting with things?
Miss Fruity, wont be long for you now, maybe still bump into you at ERI some day xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been about for a while. Really busy at work and been trying hard to get my BMI down.

Had my prostap injection today.  App didn't last long, basically just a quick check over the forms, my BMI, injection and then out! Left the house at 7 am and was back for 11am - not bad with the rush hour traffic!

Donna - they told me that at my next app I would get a blood test, a scan and all the drugs for swimming etc and be told when to start them etc, so was just a 5 min app today! Nothing to worry about injection . Just got a small mark and feeling a little tired.

Good luck with ur app on Friday!

Nibo - good to hear u have started ur journey too!

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Mrs Ross - so glad your back  such a long way for a short amount of time huh? When is your next appointment? Wat time was your appointment today? You must stay closer than me as it's about 2 1/2 hours for us 
Have they told you when to expect a bleed? 
I need a blood thinner too so wonder whether or not I will get that on Friday also 
I keep asking myself when our ec will be et and when will be otd 
Sorry about all the questions feel like my head is stuck in the sand a bit just starting to get nervous 
Doing my own head in I think lol

Nibo - that's great news that it all went well for you and you got your bag of goodies how are you feeling about it all? 

Miss f- hope you are ok and all the disasters are behind you and now it's all good luck all the way 


Hugs xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey lovely ladies glad to see use all starting woohoo so exciting  

donnamoff i needed fragmin injections during my 2ww to thin my blood out of everything they were the most stingy! theyre bearable tho  

mrsross oh thts gd u got prostap instead of DR injections everyday! wen u bak up to start stimms?

ahhh Nibo i miss my purple bag  i rearranged mine everyday haha it becomes a second part of u for a good few weeks! i cant wait for my wee bag again  are u short protocol?

im jus ploddding along, AF due 22nd Nov which is wen i will fne for pre treatment scan again then all going well start DR on day 23 of that cycle which will be about 15th Dec and stimms approx 3rd Jan so not too long away now!

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

No side effects from the prostap as yet, so fingers crossed x

Donna - my appointment was at 9 am. Hit the rush hour traffic so took about an hour and a half to get there. I'm in Dumfries, where are u?

My next appointment is the 19th and they just said that I should have a bleed by then or before starting the stimms. Nothing to worry about so far, you'll be fine! 

Nibo/miss fruity, the purple bag sounds interesting! I wonder whether well get anything like that at Glasgow? Interesting to hear that u get a mock transfer as Glasgow has mentioned anything like that yet. Do u think we will get that too?

Xx


----------



## Josie1

Hi ladies

I was wondering if anyone could help. I am on the waiting list at GRI for ICSI which I was told in June just there was a 22 month wait. I was asked if I would travel to Edinburg Royal Infirmary if it reduced waiting time so I said yes I would.

Today I have received a letter saying I have reached the top of the list. Do you think this is correct or maybe a clerical error?


----------



## MissFruity

hey josie after i got asked to transfer to ERI i started treatment like 3 months later so.it prob is correct! give them a call and they will reassure u, i had been on waiting list 15 months wen i got offered to transfer but i was one of the first to be asked then after i accepted it wasnt long at all before starting so resulted in me waiting 18 months instead of 24! good luck let us knw hw u get on!  will it be far for u to travel?

mrs ross im sure u will get a handy wee bag too u need it for all ure supplies hehe maybe a diff colour 

xxx


----------



## Josie1

Missfruity 24 - 18 months sounds more realistic, 22 - 6 months doesn't.

I know the government are trying to get wait down to 12 months by 2015 so I was thinking maybe they've had funding or something to try and achieve this.

It's about about 1.5 hours each way for uz. A bit of a treck but wouldn't worry about it 2 much for maybe 4-6 visits.


----------



## MissFruity

im in ayrshire so about 2 hours for me and it wasnt actually as bad as i thot! i knw wen ibwas chatting to a nurse some ppl who had been for 1st app werent actually starting forna gd few months, u may be lucky cause there wasnt many ppl who agreed to transfer! xxx


----------



## Josie1

So am I missfruity, I'm going to phone at 9am so I will keep you posted.

Did you find everything ok with NHS? x


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Welcome Josie -how did you get on today ? 

Miss fruity -glad to see you back 

Well I had my Prostap injection this am was not too bad but this pm feel slightly strange but I think that's the fact of leaving home at 5 this  morning and no food 

So not sure but back up on 25th they found scanned me too to check sizes of my cysts and we're going to talk about it today at the meeting to see plan 
Blood thinners start on same day everyday as my other drugs 

How are you mrs Ross? Hope you are all well 

Xx


----------



## Josie1

Hi donnamoff

It's defo correct and it's for Glasgow, Christmas has come early  should be good to go in Jan.

The government have got the waiting lists down for my area x


----------



## Nibo

Welcome Josie1 and hi to everyone else.
Thats great news Josie, Glasgow it is then for you. I transferred to Edinburgh and Im glad I did but who knows what might have happened if I had decided to stay with Glasgow. My time was certainly cut by approx 6 months from the time Glasgow told me I would be at the top of the waiting list.

Its all going on, not be long for you starting again Miss Fruity.

Hope everyone is good, plans for the weekend? xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Well ladies 

This thread has gone so quiet we were more productive when nothing was happening lol 
Afm - I'm feeling ok little touchy but that's nothing new at this time of the month on constant knicker watch as they said it can be early, late ,heavy,light etc so just waiting 

Apart from that it's all the same 

How are you all 

Josie wats the news from your front xx


----------



## Josie1

Donna I should be good to go in Jan with NHS x


----------



## donnamoff

Ohhh that's great news will that be at Glasgow ? Have you been there already ? It's good at Glasgow at the moment too your ec and et are at the Nuffield and mrs Ross was saying that they have a high success rate at the moment you x


----------



## Josie1

We went for one initial consultation, got 2 more appointments in Dec for bloods n scan I take it? We should then be good to go. They did say EC and ET would be done at the Nuffield x


----------



## donnamoff

How is everybody  It's all very quiet xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone,

All fine here with me. Not many symptoms and no bleed as yet. His long did it take anyone else?

Next app on Tuesday.  DH off this time so at least I'll have some company for the journey this time.

Donna - u had any symptoms with the prostap?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

No no symptoms as yet I only started my bleed on sat but it was due them 
You will get all your meds etc then too is your hubby going to do your jags ? Mine is as I think he wants to feel part of it xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck mrs Ross for today xx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks Donna,

That's us just back home.  Did a wee bit of shopping while we were up there this time.

I only got my AF yesterday so scan showed that my lining wasn't thin enough yet.  To go back up in Friday to have another scan and will get meds then.  Bit of a nightmare having to go back up again this week for a 5 mins appointment, but it has to be done! Will have to go on my own though, so hoping the weather is ok.

Think I'm just going to do the injections myself. When I asked my DH about them when I was doing IUI his advice was to thump it hard like you do with a sheep to numb it ! Lol!! So I thought I'd give that a miss ha ha.

Got told that I would need to go up next Friday too and that if everything was ok at that scan that I would have EC on the following Monday, so seems to be all go!

What day is it ur back up? Is it next week?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi mrs Ross 
Yeah I'm back up on Monday but I will be finished my af by then that's good that yours has turned up tho it's the first time your desperate for it to start lol god it's scary how quick it all comes round 
My oh is going to do mine I think it will be easier to hide my face lol my ec might be around 9th dec I think not sure when otd will be exciting that w could have nice Xmas presents xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies hope use are well  i have been quiet as not much hapning with me! was away to Somerset at the weekend visiting some family which was good! AF due on Friday which is wen i call to start again on day 23 eeeek fingers crossed it all goes to plan dnt wana wait another month  

Hope ure app goes well on Friday mrsross! are u going to be stimming with gonal-f or menopur? Yip the driving is all worth it for tht BFP  any questions about anything im here  

hey donna hw u gettn on? wen u bak up for scan? 

hope ure well Nibo  

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, 
Seems everything going well for everyone, its all happening. Donna and Mrs Ross you are both so close . I had a wee run up to ERI this morning, other half had to do another sample for freezing, the joys!! Glad i went too as AF started this morning, so unexpected and a 21day cycle, whats my body playing at LOL but when speaking to the nurse it was unfortunate that I couldn't start my injections due to timing of EC and ET being over the Christmas period and they don't do surgeries then so have to wait for next AF, gutted isn't the word but hey ho I suppose I have to keep my chin up and hope I don't have to wait too long as being so irregular i have to go with the flow. Hope this is a short cycle and not one that lasts the usual 40 odd days!! So Miss Fruity we might actually bump into each other at some point. Everyone is so nice at ERI and couldn't apologise more but its not their fault. I will get there sometime soon.
Nice to hear from everyone, it does go quiet for a while but its nice we still keep putting our little pennies worth from time to time to keep us all in the loop on how we are all doing. xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Good to hear from u Nibo  aww thts a shame about ure cycle trust that to happen  hopefully not long til ure next cycle and short protocol will fly in! i love the staff at ERI especially the nurse Emma shes just really lovely!  its exciting for us all im feeling a lot more relaxed this time as i knw wot to expect but its so scary thinking about another BFN i hope i dnt need to go through that heartbreak again  .....  for us all 

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Sorry i misread there thinking u sed short protocol just noticed it sed short cycle lol xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

So so glad to hear from you all 
Miss f - your time really is coming in fast now so is Xmas too 
Nibo- that's a shame about missing this af it's so annoying we all seem to wait for every bit 

Afm-back up on Monday for scan and bloods and maybe see wat they are saying about my cysts ? They said it shouldn't put anything back so if all is well I start stimming on wed hopefully when I go up they will hive me rough dates for ec and et which are being done at the Nuffield private hospital 

Hope you made the most of your shopping trip mrs Ross xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Btw I'm stimming with gonal f x


----------



## MissFruity

I had a cyst and it didnt delay anything at all they told me as long as its under 6cm its not an issue  i stimmed with gonal-f the pen is great the needle just glides in easily it was the least painful compared to the buserelin and fragmin i was put on too! xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's good I have 3 cysts and they did measure 6 but when I got scanned at last appointment I think they were bigger but they change apparently with your cycle xx


----------



## MissFruity

U will be fine they probs wudnt hava gave u prostap.if they had any concerns  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

No I thought that too miss f she did scan etc then said I think we will just go ahead with prostap 

Anyone done stimms with gonal f? 

If so how did you find it ?
Everyone ok ? Can't believe it's only 5 weeks till Xmas are we all ready?xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

It certainly seems to be all go on here just now doesn't it?

Nibo - really sorry to hear that you've to wait till ur next AF! Hopefully it won't be long. At least u can maybe enjoy Xmas with a wee drink, and fully relax before u start.

Donna - I'm sure u will be fine.  As miss fruity says they wouldn't have given u the prostap if they had any concerns.

Miss Fruity - how are u feeling about ur next cycle? 

aFM - been busy prepping the living room for a wee change of decor/colour!! Don't kno why I'm doing this now?! But I'm sure it will keep my mind off things maybe! Maybe it's early nesting! Lol xxx

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck for today mrs Ross let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck MrsRoss! Well AF arrived today   ...up on Monday at 11am for pre-treatment scan and date of wen to start, fingers crossed i start DR on day 23 which will be sat 14th Dec!! roll on monday, hope use are well xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks Donna and Miss Fruity,

That's me just home.  Had a scan, more blood taken and my first injection of gonal f!!  so that's me started now!

also got my wee purple bag that you were talking about miss fruity.

miss Fruity - that's great news! Hopefully you'll be able to start before the Xmas close down!

Donna - how r u feeling? Any more side effects?

Nibo - how r u doing?

Got my next app next Friday to see how I'm doing. Any tips for getting some hood follies?

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Luckily ERI only close xmas day, boxing day and new years day i think!! ohhh thts great it will fly in nw! i jus used hot water bottle at night and protein is supposed to stop u gettn OHSS and lots of fluids  i ended up with 14 eggs at EC so mustve worked for me  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Oh that's great news mrs Ross 
Purple bag you must be so excited how lint was your appointment for?did try teach you how to do them? 

No I have not had any more side effects I have put on about 4 pound and feel a bit bloated not sure if that's side effects or I'm just eating rubbish and not realising 

Back up in a week fingers crossed it will all go well for you now scary that we only Stimm for short amount of time then it's the last leg 

Miss f - that's brilliant news least you know it's starting I class it as starting as thus period is part of it wat a sober Xmas we will all be having lol 

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Wow its all happening, the little purple bag!! Lol. 
Mrs Ross great news, its weird, all the waiting we have and then before you know its all go. 

Miss Fruity, hope you have a relaxing weekend and get all set for Monday, so wish my AF was as regular then atleast I would have a better idea when I can get the go ahead.  I think you are right ERI only closed those three days, they still see folk for scans etc just dont do any EC and ET over the 2 week period, if I remember rightly the nurse said they start again on the 6th Jan.

Donna, not be long for you either. Let us know how things go. 
xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hey miss fruity, just wanna say hope it goes good for you tomorrow and all goes to plan for day 23. Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Yeah, me too! Good luck for tomorrow Miss Fruity!

Are u not up at GRI tomorrow too Donna? Good luck, let us know how u get on.

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks ladies  will let use knw hw i get on! im a bit nervous, been a few months since ive felt like this lol xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies finally back from appointment! Traffic was so bad 5 hours all in travelling there and back  got my purple bag away again start my buserelin injections 16th Dec and have baseline scan to start stimms 2nd Jan woohoo cycle 2 im coming to get u!

Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news Miss Fruity. The time will fly in!

Do u get a new purple bag each time u go up? Or are u meant to return it with the sharps etc? Just asking cause the nurse at GRI never said, and I'm going up on Friday and depending on results of scan I might need to get more gonal F, so didn't know if I needed to take bag with me to transport drugs! 

Sorry for the stupid question, I just wish they would tell u every little detail!

Ohh, and the traffic is a nightmare just now.  The cold weather and Xmas approaching is making it worse I think.

Xx


----------



## Nibo

All go for you again miss fruity, that's great. I'm hoping to get started around the same time as you all being well and AF doesn't play silly buggers lol.
Mrs Ross, how you doing?  How you feeling?. 
Traffic has been a nightmare and think it wil only get worse I think. All the travelling for us all,will be worth it I'm sure. 
Donna, where are you in the whole process. I'm lost where everyone is, trying to keep updated but all going on for us all just now I get lost with who is where. All exciting stuff for us all though wherever we are with things. 
Keep posting xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks ladies! mrsross i took my purple bag to every app with me  most ppl do that! 

Thanks Nibo, hopefully not long for u wen is AF due?

Hope ure well donna  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies I did type a message out when I was in Glasgow before my appointment but network went down and so did message 
Not long back as my appointment was at 4.45 so went up early did shopping etc and got some food and then came back did more shopping then home 

I have my bag of drugs lol but on the negative side I now have to go back up on wed for small op to drain my cyst before I start my drugs not easy with work doing last min stuff so hectic tomorrow to solve issue 
I feel deflated a bit as they have known the size of it from my first scan it has not grown or got smaller so feel annoyed. They have left it till last min 

Surely it's going to go my way at some point 

Hope you are all well ladies and miss f that is brilliant news you must be so chuffed 
And for you nibo I hope and have my fingers crossed your af arrives on time 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Aw Donna  least its not going to hold u back too much but i knw wot u mean they cudve done this months ago! wen do u start stimms? Apart from that sounds like a gd day! me and DP are going to Glasgo on Sat xmas shopping, christmas market then for a bug fat di maggios n drinks  i cant wait for a wee day out  

is anyone stimming with menopur? thts wot i am with this time, last time it was gonal-f so changing this time! 

Xxx


----------



## Sew it

hi Miss Fruity,

How exciting for you that round two is here!

I was wondering if you managed to get the scratch done anywhere and what it entails?

Thanks,
SewIt x


----------



## MissFruity

Hey  i spoke to a doctor about it who advised me not to get it as theres not enough medical evidence about it yet to knw whether it can lead to later risks! so i decided against it and just going to stay positive this time and hoping for the best  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Well ladies it's all go for me I'm in at 7.30 in the morning nothing to eat or drink after midnight it will be done same way as egg collection and to start stimms straight after surgery 

I'm on gonal f xx


----------



## Nibo

Donna, thats great news, a worry that you didn't really need but at least you know that this isn't going to delay things and you can start stimming 

Miss Fruity, I'm loving your positivity and have loved having a read of your diary. Ive also written a diary of my own, not on here though. 

Mrs Ross, how are you?
All being well my AF due(if it doesn't play up, which it has been known to do) on 17th Dec so that will be me starting on my buserelin injections.

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Ahhh donna massive good luck 2moro! rest up after it  its all go go go nw it flies in wen u reach stimms xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Aw thanks Nibo  i think i jus need to put a brave face on i cant think about another BFN just keep telling myself it WILL work this time  not long for u now  ure AF cums as planned! 

I love our little thread and how we have all kept in touch, lets hope its lucky for us all 

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi All,

I'm fine, no symptoms at all yet. Was just a bit tired on first day but I think that was probably down to all the driving/travelling.

Donna- good luck for tomorrow. I know it's a bit of so pain but at least u r still starting very soon. I'm sure you'll be fine x

Nibo - hope ur AF behaves and arrives really soon. We might all be going through a bit of it all together this time x

Miss Fruity - how r u? Did they say why they are changing ur drugs from gonal f? Just interested as wondering how I will respond and whether I'll have enough follies etc.

I'm back up for another scan on Friday. Fingersx weather us ok. Was loads of accidents on road last Sat with frost.

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey mrs ross i responded to gonal-f and got 14 eggs but only 7 of my eggs were mature so.they changing to menopur this time hoping that it results in more mature eggs, i hope i respomd as well as i did with gonal f, the menopur needs to be mixed and drew up with syringe which is a pain as the gonal f i cud do at work but with this i will need to be at home! all worth it hopefully! We also have some frozen sperm so this time DP will give a fresh sample and using the frozen sperm ti pick the best from it all...happy tht they are at least changing some things for me  xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks miss fruity!

Good to know that they review ur results and try and do whatever possible to improve if chances. 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

I was quite pleased that they are making some changes, fingers crossed they work  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

I feel quite nervous heading to be soon no more food or drink for me now 

I keep trying to be positive and fingers crossed all will be well dreaming out that the sedation will make me feel sick that's all that I'm worried about!!! 

All will be well and time will fly in 

Mrs Ross-wat drugs are you on? Wats your regime? Thras good no side effects as that's you nearly a week on too 

I think I'm on highest dose:-( I feel worry thing is just not straight forward for me all the time there are hurdles but all will work out fine and by Xmas I will have a little one on board and all this will be a distant memorie 

Glad you are all ok and looking forward to the next bit 

Nibo - that's good your so close fingers crossed ) 
The shopping was good miss f you will enjoy sone retail therapy works for me everytime lol 

Speak soon xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna. Everything will be fine for you today(easy for me to say). 
Let us know later how things went xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Massive good luck today donna...thinking of u  xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, 

I'm sure u will be fine and youll be on those stimms in no time!

I'm on 225 of gonal f, twice a day for first two days then once a day until they say my follies are ready. 

Let us know what they say later on

Best wishes xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

All went well lovely hospital and really lovely staff and you get your own room with en suite so that was good I started Simms today too I go back on 6th. Dec and hoping egg collection will be the week of the 9th 

Only a couple of dats for you mrs Ross xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, that's good to hear that all went well, starting on stimms too, great. Must be good to have dates, you now have a good idea when everything happening. Excited for you. xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

That's great that it all went well. Did they do it a GRI or Nuffield ?

We could still be crossing paths! x


----------



## MissFruity

Great news donna  not long til the 9th!.keep.those follies nice.and snuggled hehe  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

Yeah I had it done at the Nuffield it's only about another 10 mins after the royal but it's a bit like a hotel lol 

At least I roughly know wats involved when going for ec and et I slept and remember nothing at all 
I'm back to work tomorrow so I have done nothing today 

I'm booking the whole week off of the 9th then that should hopefully cover my ec and et 

Last few days I have been having bad night flushes sweating terribly 

Wats new with you ladies ?

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone, i dnt knw anywhere in edinburgh so was wondering if any of u local ladies knw if there is any hotels close to ERI? we are keeping cycle 2 quiet this time and its only me who drives so on day of EC we will need to stay in Edinburgh overnight as i wont be able to drive home! 

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## bcbob

Hey MissF. Glad to hear you're getting started soon   

In terms of hotels, the closest to the hospital is probably Aaron Lodge - its on Old Dalkeith Rd (ie the same road as the hospital) a bit further towards Edinburgh. Really close to hospital so cheap for getting taxis to and from clinic. I have no idea what its like or how expensive it is though. The hospital is on a really good bus route as well, so you could look at hotels a bit further afield e.g. get the bus there (£1.50) then get a taxi back after EC. 

There's a Travelodge at Cameron Toll which isn't far and there's a bus stop right outside the hotel, plus there are some shops (though nothing exciting) at Cameron Toll. Its really cheap when booked in advance and my parents have stayed there before and seemed to think its ok. On the same road as the Travelodge heading into Edinburgh there are loads of other hotels and guest houses, and in the opposite direction near the Edinburgh bypass there's a Premier Inn (not too far from Butterfly World/Dobbies), though its a bit further away from the ERI.  

You'll be a bit ahead of me this time - my AF is due early Dec hopefully, so I should be starting DR around end of December - happy new year!

Elle - good luck starting again - I'll be starting my cycle around the same time. Like you, time is not on my side. Fingers crossed we all get lucky this time round, young and old(er) alike  

x


----------



## MissFruity

Good to hear from u bcbob  i start DR again 16th Dec so we wont be too far apart, thanks for the info i will look into that! Hope ure well xxx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Ross, hope tomorrow goes well with the scan. Will be thinking about you, let us know how you got on.


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck mrs Ross will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck Mrsross  xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks for all ur support everyone  

That's me just home.  Ling was nice and thick at 10 mm and had four follies on right (3 at 12 mm and one at 10mm) plus a few other smaller ones. My left side is always really difficult to see and they could only find two (1 at 10mm and another at 14mm). They said there could be more and the surgeon would be able to manipulate a bit more at the EC.

Bit disappointed there weren't a bit more, but it suppose as long as I end up with enough to transfer that will be the main thing! To go back up on Monday for another scan to see how things are progressing. fx they grow loads over the weekend! 

Donna - how r u finding the injections? Is ur other half doing it for you? x

Miss fruity - won't be long till ur starting agin too!

Nibo -  ur AF turns up on time

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's good news mrs Ross you should be happy like you say you some that's  wat matters and it only takes 1 to get a result 

I'm getting on ok yeah he is doing then he does it quite well to be honest think I would be too chicken 
I feel ok bit tired and a little bit cramping 

How are you getting on ? With it all do you have a rough date of when ec is ?or probably would be xx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Ross, I'm no expert and probably wouldn't have a clue but what you're saying there appears to be good, and yeah it only takes 1 to get a result. I would guess you won't be too far off EC and ET. Before Xmas, wow. Take care and all the best for Monday. 
How are you finding all the travelling back and forward? I suppose we have to do it but it must be abit of a pain especially when you might only be seen for 5mins. Good excuse for shopping unless you have to get back to work.
Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

I think the follies need to be about 17 mm before they are deemed big enough, and should grow about 1-2 mm a day, so hoping they will be big enough on Monday and that EC will be on Wednesday. Not sure when transfer would be after that, possibly Friday or Saturday?

Travelling is ok. The hospital is the " right" side for me as dont actually need to get into city centre as such. However, I only usually fill up my tank about once a month, which is definitely not going to be the case with all this travelling.  Hopefully worth it though  ive just been taking half days off work at moment so that I have more leave left for EC and ET. Think I have about 6 days left to take, so fx it all fits in ok.

Feeling a bit bloated in the evenings now and have to start suprecor nasal spray tomorrow, which means I'll have to be up at 7 am and awake at 11 pm, which will be difficult for me!

Donna - glad u r felling ok. It's not been as bad as I though it would be.

Miss Fruity/Nibo, hope u have a lovely weekend 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all
Mrs Ross 

I'm not sure on their view on putting back 
I'm taking the week off for ec and et,think that's best for me 

I start my nasal spray on Monday I am not looking forward to that again it's 7 am and then 12 tyen 6 then 11 
I will be so tired 

I'm on gonal f in morning then a blood thinner injection and then at night luveriius it is so nippy 
And before I was on gonal f twice a day then blood thinner and luveriius and my usual folic acid  

I seem to get tired easier wonder when your official test date will be ?

How is everyone else?ready for Xmas? Excited that you both will be done soon too xx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Ross, hope all goes well for you tomorrow, hope the have behaved themselves and grown over the weekend xx


----------



## donnamoff

Fingers crossed mrs Ross that all cooking has been done when you go tomorrow xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all , just a quick reply before I head in to work.  All good, now have 4 at 17mm, 1 at 16mm, 1 at 19mm, 1 at 12mm and one  at 10mm plus a few small ones. I'm getting a call this afternoon to confirm timing of booster and will be either wednesday or Thursday for EC. 

Hope everyone is well.

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Wow Mrs Ross, that's great news, so excited for you. How on earth did you manage to keep the concentration levels up at work waiting for that phone call. I take it work is all ok with things. Do any others know what is going on on just your boss. What about the time off you will need for EC and ET? Sorry for the 20 questions...
Looking forward to hearing when you go for EC. Take care and keep in touch.

Hope everyone else ok, you next Donna and then Miss Fruity and I wont be that long behind you.
xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That is fabulous news you must be so happy with that
Not long to go at all wat time was your appointment? And how long are you there for 
I am going on Friday and wondering how long I will be there I need to be back at work by 2 
Are they the sizes they are looking for?x


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Got my call this afternoon and I've to take my booster at 8pm tomorrow night, then to be at nuffield for 7.30 am on Thursday. Just booked a hotel to stay overnight as the thought of getting up that early was too much! Got to have nothing to eat from midnight on Wednesday and got to take wee bag with dressing gown and slippers etc.

Nibo - it's a really busy time at work just now, so just got to get on with it. I'm probably already leaving my boss a bit in the lurch with the time I need off, as it's just me and him that really do this bit of work.  He has been quite supportive and understanding which is a bit weird as he hasn't got a good rep for people skills.  However he does have strong traditional family values, so think that's where it's coming from. Has said a few times that this is more important than work.  But well see how long that lasts when we get down to the time that I need to finish up. He tends to panic a bit when I'm off!  I've two close friends at work that know, so part from boss that's all at work. Must look a bit weird recently having Friday mornings off! as who in their right mind would do that when u could have afternoons ? Lol xx

Donna - all my appointments have been really quick. Think the longest has been about 10 minutes.  So from parking car, waiting, getting seen, and getting back to car it's usually about 30 - 45 minutes max.  They are looking for ur follies to be 17mm to get the booster. The majority of mine were around 12mm on Friday and then were 17mm this morning.  Everyone is different in terms of the time that it takes to grow, so bear that in mind. They will just take ur blood and give u a scan on Friday to check how u r progressing.

Sorry for the mammoth post!  hope it's helpful touch both?

Not long now!

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's good then chick bet you can't wait 
They are so nice there too I went to theatre at 9.30 and was back at 10.15 and on way home  by 12 ish 
We drive as in the morning it's so nice and early as no one is on the road 

Did they give you your trigger shot when you went up xx


----------



## MissFruity

Great news MrsRoss  only 3 sleeps woohoo  EC was a breeze! was uncomfortable for about a week after so rest up and take it easy 

Donna - is ure blood thinner fragmin? i was on fragmin to prevent OHSS and ouch they were agony i hated them! i found everything else fine tho!!

Hey Nibo .hope the waiting on AF isnt too bad for u! 

2 weeks today til DR woohoo  got a dilemma tho! Me and DP have booked a night at Blythswood Square and booked the spa and massages but it will.be during stimms for me not sure if that will.be allowed  i love that place but dnt wana waste all that money if i cant use spa or get massage, boo  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I'm sure you would be allowed to maybe just with no oils ? Ask then but in sure it would be fine and would probably be nice to get away in the middle of it 

No I'm on clexyne or something like that but yeah they are nippy but not as nippy as Luveris it's really sore 

Won't be long then till we are all doing this journey xx


----------



## -Susan-

Hi ladies, can I join?  Second cycle at ERI (PGD with ICSI - 1st cycle in March/April was BFN), just started stims today! Lining was under 3mm thankfully and they saw 17 follicles so all looking good so far. We'll be day 5 transfer and it'll be very close to Christmas by that stage! 
Hotels - well the RIE is a bit away from the centre of town so there's not a huge choice for places nearby. I think there's some B&B's near the nearby rubbish tip (nice!!! lol) which is probably the closest you can get but I'd maybe suggest the travel lodge too. It's not far from the hospital, it's an easy and quick bus ride away, an alright price and you know what you're getting with a travel lodge! Cameron Toll is handy to have nearby too.   

elle, I didn't know they would do a scratch?? Are you a private patient? Grr, would have liked to have had a scratch, even if I needed to pay! x


----------



## bcbob

Hi Susan. Good luck with your stimms, hopefully you get a very nice xmas present! (being pupo, followed by a bfp). I'm doing a FET in Jan/Feb so hopefully will start my DR between xmas and new year. Do you have far to travel to the ERI?

Good luck starting your injections Missfruity, not long to go now. I'm willing my AF to turn up, which probably means it'll be late!


----------



## mrs ross

Well that's me just had my booster, so a drug free day tomorrow  

Miss fruity - I would go for it, it looks lovely . I'd just restrict time in jacuzzi etc and have a great time relaxing.

Donna - u still getting on ok? I must have been lucky just having to take the gonal f on its own. 

Nibo - won't be long till u get started too! How u feeling?

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

Advice needed I just came home and at 8.15 I realised I missed my 6pm nasal spray ??i took it straight away and will take it at 11 as normal do you think it will be ok ? 

I have 2 jags in morning nasal spray and a jag at night it's a lot and I'm over getting them done lol looking forward to not being a pin cushion lol actually they have not been that bad the whole thing has not been as bad as I was thinking 

Mrs Ross- You will be so pleased that you will be drug free tomorrow wat are you doing about time off? How much are you having for ec /et ? 

Are you nervous for Thursday ? 

How is everyone else ? Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna , 

I would give the acs a call tomorrow to query. I was 30 mins late for one on Sunday and was so panicked. Had a look online and it appeared that other clinics advised different times, but what was consistent was that they needed to be taken at equal intervals.

I'm off on Thursday to next Tuesday, back on Wednesday. Hopefully that's enough but have another couple of days left that I could add on but was maybe keeping them for day of testing in case I didn't feel up to it then.

I'm really hoping they find a bit more eggs while they are in there! Lol still a bit worried that there won't be enough to transfer two back.

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies! Donna u will be fine as its only once u havent done it on time, always call and let them knw but dnt worry  ul be fine  

mrsross - enjoy ure drugfree day 2moro ...i had to do my buserelin at 7am every morning last timw, it was great getting a long lie on my drug free day  

Nibo - how long til AF now? 

well less than 2 weeks til i am also a pin cushion again, had to cancel Blythswood as read that u shudnt go swimming or be in saunas during stimms and that massages release toxins so better stay away from that also  ...so still going to go to the Grill on the Corner for dinner and alcohol free cocktails instead as a wee treat during it all  

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Ross just want to say hope all goes good tomorrow, will be thinking bout you. Will hear from you sometime xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Called them this morning and they said it should be fine if it's just been a one off but not to let it happen again :-(( 
Good luck for tomorrow mrs Ross xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck 2moro Mrsross hope u get a good crop   xxx


----------



## -Susan-

Thanks bcbob  I'm in Morningside so not far away at all, easy bus ride there. Not that long really until your FET, will you be hoping for DET or SET?  Best of luck. x


----------



## bcbob

I had 2 transferred last time Susan - when we were planning the first FET, the doctor said I could have two (the nurses seemed surprised at that, but I guess its my old age   and the fact that i have a limited number of embryos stored). This time, well, it depends how many survive the thaw. If we get two viable ones, I'll have 2 transferred again. Don't want to get my hopes up too much though, so 1 would be great too. Biggest fear is all 3 don't make it, then I've had lots of drugs for nothing.  

Good luck to you too - hope your stimms go quickly and you're not too close to xmas for EC


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all, 

Mananged to get 5 mature eggs. To phone tomorrow to see how many have fertilised and check time of transfer on Saturday .

Bit uncomfortable at moment, so just taking it easy 

Good luck. For tomorrow Donna

Miss fruity - that's a shame about ur spa day, hopefully get another chance sometime soon.  Maybe as a pregnancy treat!

xx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great news mrs Ross fingers crossed the good news continues 
Hope  your still feeling ok 
It's a nice place the Nuffield hope you had a decent experience 

We had no electricity so decided to come up to Glasgow tonight and stay in hotel 
That's nice rather than setting off early and staying in a really cold house ( 

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Morning ladies 

Lots of follicles but are still bit small one at 10 one at 8 and lining still abit thin so back on Monday 
I asked her if this is way they expect she said yes and that most with my hormone level has to go back for a re scan on the Monday so here's hoping she said good thing is there is lots on one ovary and still some on the other 

Bit disappointed but hopefully going the right way and at least she never said your not responding at all as I was worried about that 

How are you mrs Ross ? Are you off work? 

How about everyone else how are you feeling miss f? 
Not long now for you 

And nibo you will be on knicker watch  

Xx


----------



## mrs ross

That sounds good Donna! there are lots of follies there just waiting to grow.  I was up for another two scans after my first, so completely normal.  I think they just ask u it go up early as some people grow really quickly and they need to check for OHSS.

I phoned this morning and was told that I have four eggs that have fertilised. Really pleased with that as was hold that only 60% might make it.  To go back up tomorrow for ET at 11:40am as don't do transfers on a Sunday  thought this was a bit quick, as I thought that best chance was with a 5 day blast. But was told that this is normal for GRI. 

Take care and get that hot water bottle onto those follies to get them growing a bit more!

xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi there, lovely to hear all the good things going on.

Mrs Ross, Wow   seems to have happened so quickly, thats great. Hope all goes good for tomorrow. Hope you are keeping well. 

Donna, wont be long for you either. Like Mrs Ross says get the hot water on the belly and get those follies growing  

Miss Fruity, wont be long for us now, knicker watch (love that comment Donna). I'm trying my best not to think about dates and just get a surprise 1 day and know that I can get started. To be honest I'm starting to now get excited but nervous at the same time. It has been so nice that we have all kept in contact ,you have been so positive (good or bad) about the whole journey that you have all been through and it eases any anxieties that I may have, thanks girls. This forum is so good.

Hope you all have a good weekend. Will hear how things go for you tomorrow Mrs Ross


----------



## mrs ross

Well that's me home with two 7/8 four cell embies on board 

Here's hoping they snuggle in and stick around!

Said the other two weren't good enough for freezing   but hoping that I won't need them anyway.

Hope everyone else is ok? And that u all have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great news mrs Ross keep them cosy 
How are you feeling ? 
Sorry i was not on before but not had any electricity only just back on now 

Hope you all have a good weekend 
Xx


----------



## Nibo

great news Mrs Ross. Keep them all cosy. Hope you're doing ok. Welcome to another waiting game.  Lol 
You take care now. Are you back to work on Monday or have you managed to get a few extra days off? xx

Hope everyone else doing ok...


----------



## mrs ross

Good luck for today a Donna, let us know how u get on!

Nibo - u still on knicker watch? Lol.  Hope it's not long before ur on ur way x

Miss Fruity - not long now till u start the drugs?

I'm doing well, a bit uncomfortable at times, but keeping up the PMA as was told that happy genes make happy babies! Lol

Back to work on Wednesday, so continuing to relax.

Hope u all had a good weekend?

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies hope use are all well, yip mrs ross keep laughing and stay happy  hoping u get the best xmas pressie ever  

yip less than a week now til DR! Sadly my Dad passed away on Saturday night so not been the best few days, cant wait to get rid of 2013 and hopefully have better things in 2014!

Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's awful news miss fruity! My heart goes out to you. You've had such a heartbreaking year, I really hope that 2014 has better things in store for you.

Big hugs!   thinking of you. Stay strong xxxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Ohhh dear god miss f that's terrible news you have had a rough year fingers crossed next year will be better my heart goes out to you and your family  

Well my lining is 10mm which is perfect but follows are not big enough still biggest is 14 I think back on wed hopefully I will be ready for ec on Friday 

How can I help them ? More hot water bottles? 

Hope you are all ok glad your well mrs Ross I don't feel too disappointed as you have made me feel better saying you were up 3 times xx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, so sorry to hear of your sad news  . Not the nicest at anytime of the year but so near christmas must be so much harder.  My thoughts go out to you and all your family.

Mrs Ross, good to hear you are doing ok.  You must be so excited, are you planning on testing before or going to just going to hang on in there for the 2ww?

Donna, all good news for you too, lets hope another couple of days will help those little follies grow... "grow follies grow"

Take care everyone


----------



## Nibo

Fingers crossed for you today Donna, hope those follies have grown in the last few days xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

I'm all set sone 20s some 15s etc lining 10.1 
So trigger tonight and ec on Friday and transfer on Monday 

Hope you are all well 
Miss f -thinking of you all 

Mrs Ross - do you have to go to Dumfries for your otd? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

That's great news! Good that u will get a 3 day transfer, as I only managed to get a 2day with the timing of EC.

I've just got a HPT to take on OTD.  However, Sandra said that I can just go up to Dfs for any future apps if it all goes ok and that they can do a blood test and send results up to glasgow.

Enjoy ur drug free day tomorrow!

Xxx


----------



## -Susan-

Grrr, looks like I'm overstimulating and will need a freeze-all  I have 32 follicles, with only a few too small to expect an egg  And fluid has been seen. Just taken my Ovitrelle so things will probably get worse before they get better. 

Hope AF has shown up for you bcbob  I think it would be really unlucky for all 3 not to make it, fingers crossed you get at least two x


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

I am sitting in my room at the Nuffield I am 2nd on the list so just waiting for half 8 to come 
Fingers crossed for some good eggs and for good phone call in morning 

Hope you are all well 

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

All done 

I think it's either 5 or 6 eggs for them to come tell us 

Can't wait to get home now xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

That sounds great.  Sorry I wasn't on earlier to wish u well.  We are away for our a annual Xmas long weekend in Glasgow.

Hope u are feeling ok? And that u get good news tomorrow morning!

Take care xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies sorry i have been MIA head been all over the place! 

Hope ure feeling ok Donna and hope ure eggs have got jiggy with it last nite  plenty of rest!!

Hw r u feeling mrsross?   for u!

Hope ure well too Nibo  not long now!

Well last day of freedom as DR begins 2moro, the buserelin is at the ready!! bring on headaches, flushes and moods for Xmas lol 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Sorry not been on decided this morning to decorate my bathroom lol 

I had the call at 8 this morning to say 4 out of my 6 have fertilised ) very happy so transfer is Monday at 12.45 can't wait otd is 28th 

Fingers crossed hope you are all well ?
Miss f good luck in the morning I'm loving only having my blood thinners at the mo and not all the rest 

Wat about you nibo wars the latest when is af due around? 
Mrs Ross how are you not long now ) xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thats great news Donna u must be so happy  Good luck for 2moro then ure a PUPO lady too eek!  

first DR done  was fine just bleeding a bit must have hit a little vessell but thats cycle 2 started!! 

lets hope we all have the best start to 2014 we can wish for  

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great Donna, good luck for tomorrow  

Hi miss fruity, hope u r ok? Understandable that u have been MiA with all that has been going on. Good that u have started u DR. Hopefully this is the one!  

Nibo - his r u? I've been quiet for a wee while.  Hope u will be joining us all soon x

AFM - not really had much symptoms, so a bit worried it's not worked   had sore boobs the first few days but it's all gone now!   hoping it's not a bad sign. Hubby is so excited, he's convinced it will work first time. I just hope I font disappoint him xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Mrsross dnt be disheartened lots of ppl dnt have any symptoms and get a BFP  if u were naturally pregnant at this stage u wudnt have any idea at this point so think of it that way  the 2ww is defo the hardest part it drives u crazy!! not long now  

im gd thanks have my Dads funeral on Wed just cant wait to get it over with tbh and get on with things and look forward to a sober Xmas! 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Thank you ladies fingers crossed for us all next year is going to be our year!! 

Mrs Ross -you can never disappoint him you have done so much with even trying we all get days of positive and then days of being negative as well 
Not easy being us ) 
But your right done people don't even realise your pregnant until they are 8-10 weeks and on Friday you will only be classed as a month. 
How you getting on with the pessaries ? 

Nibo -how are you? 

Miss f - will be thinking of you all on wed its so hard all that going on at same time :-( 

Everyone ready for Xmas ? Wat everyone's plans ? I have been invited out for dinner on 28th with friends but if I get a bfn I will not be in the mood not sure wat to do ? Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna we are going to DP's brothers on Xmas day so im driving which is a good excuse for me not to drink  i think u shud just see how u feel, if it is a BFN (  it wont be) then u mite actually feel u want cheered up with ure friends and a wee drink, if its a BFP then just make up an excuse not to drink 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

All done 2 back in one is grade 7 out of 8 other only a5 but 7 one is top quality  none good enough for freezing xx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news Donna.   

Doing ok with the pressaries. Doing they at half 6 each day so that it fits in with me getting ready for work. Woke up last night to what I think were AF type pains. Have continued to come and go throughout today, so on constant knicker watch! Lol 

Really hope it's not the dreaded AF, but unfortunately I think it might be. Got my AF like clockwork when doing IUI and always before OTD  

Miss fruity- will be thinking of you on Wednesday. Stay strong! Xx

Xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Mrs Ross I wrote a whole big message back to you yesterday and just looked and it's not gone on aaagggrrrrhhh 
I'm doing mine at 8 only as on Monday I never got in till 8 
Your cramps could be anything hopefully not the dreaded af I have had cramps since ec so I wouldn't notice anything different 

Can't say the pessaries  are nice really everytime I got to the loo it's loads of white blobs   Yuk sorry for tmi 

Thinking of you tomorrow miss f   

Nibo - wats the news with you? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all, 

How is everyone?

Miss fruity- how u getting on with ur DR? Feeling ok?

Donna - how r u feeling and getting on with the pressaries?

Well I've been a bit naughty and tested early since my hubby is up really early tomorrow morning, and I'm pleased to say that's it a BFP! 

Can't quite believe it as I was so sure it hadn't worked! Just hope that it now sticks around. Thus worrying just changes from one thing to the next. I suppose that's how it will be from now on, constant worrying that things will be ok etc.

Will take my official hospital test tomorrow, so hope it's still positive  

Positive vibes to u all. I really hope that this is just the start of us all getting our BFPs.

Xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey Mrsross DR going ok just feeling really tired now! massive Congrats to you both just amazing news so happy for u   hoping we r all lucky over the next few weeks! 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Mrs Ross        
Soooo pleased for you that is brilliant news please share tomorrow also how you get on with test,bet your other will be ecstatic and yes more worries now start maybe you will have 2 of them lol xx

Yeah I'm getting on ok they are not the most pleasant when you go to the loo and see the white stuff or on the underwear and I have sore boobs and bloated tummy but apart from that I'm ok sooo busy at work just now too  

Hope everyone else is well and getting on fine on their journey )xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks miss fruity and Donna,

Hardly slept last night as couldn't quite believe it. Tested again this morning with HPT from hospital and faint positive. Worried it's not dark enough and don't know what to do next??

Tried to phone Sandra at Dumfries but couldn't get through, left a message. Tried docs and they said I would need a midwife to take bloods and that there were no apps till the new year and to try Cresswell!  Can't seem to be able to get anyone and it's driving me nuts.  Just want to get a blood test to confirm that it is a strong pregnancy!  . Any ideas?

Really hope u both get ur BFPs with this round of treatment too!  That would be so nice as we all started this journey together. Xxx

Nibo - you have been really quiet.  Any sign of ur AF yet?  Hopefully it's not too long away xx


----------



## MissFruity

dnt panic mrsross at this stage a faint positive is normal as its still really early, u will be absolutely fine  massive congrats again, stay relaxed  

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks miss fruity,

Got through to Dfs and got first scan arranged for 10th January which will be at 7 wks.  They've said theft blood test is not required and that is just fingers crossed that things continue as they are supposed to.  It's such a worrying time, and I feel worse than the 2 ww.

Bought a couple of clear blue digital tests to use over the next couple of weeks to check that pregnancy is increasing, and some of the normal pregnacare now.

Will ur egg collection be in the new year? I really hope it is ur time too, you've been through so much and u really deserve it xx


----------



## MissFruity

thts great ure scan is booked  my EC approx 16th Jan and OTD 30th Jan if all goes well  xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Girls, Not been on for a while as you all have noticed, thanks for all the queries about me, have had a busy week but not been forgetting all of you  Still here and waiting patiently for AF to arrive, on an average 28 day cycle it should have been and gone by now but my body plays games, hoping it will arrive before the end of the year though. 

Enough about me.... Mrs Ross, wonderful news, so pleased for you. Have you to keep going to Glasgow or can scans etc be done in Dumfries? What a lovely Christmas pressie for you and the other half. 

Miss Fruity, 2nd time around, hope you are keeping well and all went well for you on Wednesday. May still bump into you at ERI sometime 

Donna, how are you doing? When is your OTD? It has all been happening so quick for everyone, so good to hear good news. Hopefully 2014 will bring good news for us all.

Take care folks, Ill try not leave it for too long to keep posted next time, feel like Ive missed out on so much and your journeys...
Is everyone sorted for Christmas, whats your plans? xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Great to hear from you nibo glad you are well I'm sure it will appear its little head soon lol 
My otd is 28th dec a week tomorrow 

Mrs Ross - so excited for you that lovely news you just need to try and remember that you would normally not know that your pregnant till your about 6 weeks or so so try and think of that are you going to tell anyone?

Miss f-that's great so close now for you too 

Christmas is just the norm for us at my oh works all day and from now everyday till 3 rd jan so dinner at my mums then some me time with my onsie and choc and tv lol 

Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Nibo - I think that should be me now down to Dumfries for all my care now, unless it all goes pear shaped. There's just so many stories on here that things can change so quickly, but trying to enjoy being " pregnant" at the moment. Hope ur AF shows up soon. Keep in touch xx

Donna - I've told my mum, mother-in-law and two of my closest friends as they all knew we were going through the treatment.  Have explained the situation re high risks that it could change etc, but this would be first grandchild in both sides, so they are both really excited. R u having any symptoms etc yet? I didn't really get anything to my 2nd week. Won't be long till ur test date now, nearly one week down! Xx

Miss Fruity - the time will fly in. Hope u are still staying strong and focusing on the outcome that I'm sure u will see in the new year.  I wore a necklace my gran got me for my 21st to my ET as a good luck charm, and I'm sure ur dad and nana will be looking down on u and provide all the luck u will need xx


----------



## donnamoff

Mrs Ross 
-I have sore boobs and feel bloated but that's all 
Did you put on any weight? I seem to have put on half a stone xx


----------



## mrs ross

Donna, 

That's more or less the same symptoms as me during first week.  These both decreased at the beginning of second week, which was so worrying at the time.  Boobs just slightly sore/ sensitive now, definitely not good for sleeping on your stomach! Lol

I didn't weigh myself during the two week wait, but sure I must have with all the bloating. Weighed myself this morning and am the same as before starting treatment, so mo overall weight gain yet, although I'm sure this will come!

Take care and relax.

xxxxx


----------



## bcbob

How did you get on in your cycle Susan? Did you have to freeze all or did you have an embryo transferred? Fingers crossed it went ok.

My AF turned up, had scan and mock transfer which again didn't go well, so had a cervical dilatation on Friday so hopefully it will be easier next time. Should be starting DR end of Dec or early Jan.

Hope your DR is going well MissFruity and hope you're ok after the tough time you've been having xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Feel like my af is just around the corner got the heavy feeling at the bottom of my tummy :-(((


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

I got that symptom around 8dp2dt, so if you are 7dp3dt that would be the exact same time! I know it's hard, but stay positive   I thought it was all over for me then too, and it turned out to be a BFP!  It may therefore just be implantation pains xxx

I did another cheap tesco test last night and the line is getting stronger   so pleased xx

Everyone all ready for Xmas? 

Enjoy xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I know I'm really trying to but not easy panic sets in :-(( had a lady in who just had treatment but no joy :-(( xx


----------



## Nibo

Time for me to join all you girls, AF has finally appeared so start the lovely injections tomorrow. Any hints or tips would be most welcome as starting to feel a little nervous about the whole thing, excited with it too.  Xx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news Nibo!  

Iwasworried about the injections too, but weren't as bad as I thought they would be.  Just try and pick a different site each day.  So happy that we are all now going through this together.

How long will ur injections be for? Do u know when u will get ur eggs collected?

Xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

great news Nibo!! are u long or short protocol? just dnt think about the injection just pick a place and jab it in u honestly wont feel it  ul.be a pro in no time! excited for u 

donna hope ure coping ok it defo is the worst part just waiting, wen is OTD again?

mrsross - hope ure well glad ure line is darker  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great news nibo well done I'm petrified of needles but it really isn't as bad as you think 
Wat drugs you on? 

Glad your line is getting darker mrs Ross that's so exciting )) 

Miss f - how you getting on? With all your bits? My otd is this sat 28th xx


----------



## Nibo

Well, I don't know what I was getting so worried about, injection was fine. So that's me all started. I've to go to eri on 9th jan for a scan then take it from there, do you think they will have an idea of when EC and ET may be?. 
My christmas wish has come true, all I wanted was to be starting treatment. 

Hope everyone is well.

I wish you all a very happy christmas and all the best to us all for 2014. Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great Nibo, really pleased for you  

From Miss Fruitys last journey I think ERI is slightly different to GRI, so don't think I can help with possible dates. Maybe Miss fruity will have a good idea?

Glad the injections weren't as bad as u were thinking.  I have to say that that's what I found for the whole process, none of the procedures were as bad as I was anticipating.  The worst part is the waiting! !

Have a great Xmas xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey girlies, hope everyone had a fabby day yday!

Yaay Nibo  ure not far behind me at all woohoo

Donna - only 2 sleeps to go, have u tested at all or u been a good girl?  

mrsross - hope its sinking in a bit for u now hehe  

AFM - had a lovely day yday even tho it was sober, AF arrived during nite a week late and its really really heavy, glad its here tho before baseline scan, one week today until i hopefully start stimms, its flew in 

xxx


----------



## Nicolad1976

Ladies who are going for IVF I had mine at ERI in 2009 and was blessed with a beautiful girl on 28th July 2010. 

All the medical staff are amazing. I was scared but they put me at ease 

Xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

He ladies do you think it would be too early? To test? If I did it at night it wouldn't be strong enough would it? I'm only 10days post et ? 

I had an amazing day yesterday as Robert popped the question last night very happy lady? Fingers crossed for the rest also would it need to be hospital test? For it to show this early xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone,

Hope u all had a lovely day yesterday?

Miss Fruity - glad ur AF has arrived. U should be nice and ready for ur stimms next week. Won't be long till ur on ur two week wait! Time flies in once u start ur stimms xxx

Donna - congratulations on ur engagement! That's wonderful news! I got engaged on Xmas day 6 years ago, popular day! I tested on the evening of 12dp2dt, so 14 days in total when I got my positive on the clear blue plus, so if u r about 13 days in total u might be able to get a result tonight/tomorrow morning. Best of luck if u decide to test tonight, let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Worried if I test too early I might get a negative especially at night time they seemed very keen to make sure it was my first sample ? Wat do you think ? If it's a fail do you think I should of been bleeding by now? 

Thank you mrs Ross it was a lovely surprise xx


----------



## donnamoff

It might cushion the blow somewhat xx


----------



## mrs ross

I tested in the evening and it was positive! I think the test was one of those where u can test early, in that it is quite sensitive. So unless u have one of those tests it might be worth waiting till the morning.  My line was quite faint in the evening, but the hospital test was even fainter in the morning.

I tested yesterday evening again with the clear blue digital as I wanted to check that it was progressing, getting stronger and it came up pregnant 2-3 weeks, which is 4-5 weeks pregnant. I'm just 5 weeks to the day today so was spot on.  Got another one to take next week to check that it goes to 3+ weeks! I think I'm turning into a serial POASer!! 

By the way the digitalis are on special offer in boots just now, 20% off. Two tests just over £11.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, Donna, lovely news congratulations, hopefully not too long before we are congratulating you again. How you keeping? 
Mrs Ross, well what can I say you POAS aholic lol. I would probably be the same as you until I actually seen the scan. So happy for you and your other half. Keep in touch now x 

Miss fruity, how you keeping, think I about a week after when you got started. Hope you are well. 

I'm good, injections going good. Where did you all do them, tummy or thigh? I'm doing my tummy. Silly really, the things that go around in your head but I keep wondering if I'm doing it in the right place and what if I'm doing it wrong. Can't really go wrong though.Suppose still early days but bit got too many symptoms part from sore heads and seem to be abit more tired 

Hear from you all soon, did you test early Donna?


----------



## MissFruity

hey donna u wud get an accurate result nw  FRER are the most sensitive test, good luck!! and Congrats!!!   

mrsross - thts great ure POAS are gettn stronger least tht will keep u at ease til scan! time does fly it doesnt seem tht long ago i was on my 2WW from my last cycle! 

Nibo - i am doing them in thigh and will do stimms on stomach, last time i did it all on stomach and i started gettn lumps so had to move to thighs!  

im up for work BOO!! ,


----------



## donnamoff

I did test last night it said no pregnant but the test I used  was out of date by 6 weeks or so and did it last night instead of in morning but think I will still get bfn in morning still no bleeding tho? But I'm only 11 days after et so will only be 2 weeks from ec ? Do you think it would be accurate?


----------



## donnamoff

I used clear blue test but digital to tell me how many weeks as well wonder if my levels could be too low should it have been only in the morning ? X


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

I believe the clear blue digitals are not as sensitive as some other tests in the early stages. As miss fruity says hd probably be better with a FRER on clear blue plus.

I tested 15 days post EC, so u should be ok.

Did u Get any more tests today? Or r u just using the hospital one tomorrow morning?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Just going to use the hospital one in the morning that's the best way I think 
I really not sure war to think now lol but it's reassuring that the digital ones aren't meant to be that good at early stages 
I have 2 more digital ones but might pop to chemist in morning and get another type xx


----------



## MissFruity

just keep up tht PMA donna  u get ure BFP, i knw hw u feel tho its horrible but those tests defo arent as sensitive as the CBP or FRER so dont worry yet 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good sign they my period hasn't come? Can't work out when it would be due or anything or how far I would be along head all over the place lol xx


----------



## donnamoff

Miss f -did you bleed before otd xx


----------



## MissFruity

no the pesseries stop u getting AF i didnt get mine until i stopped them was about 4 days after OTD  


massive goodluck for u xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Thank you all 
Speak tomorrow xx


----------



## mrs ross

Good luck for tomorrow, Donna xxx


----------



## Nibo

Donna, hope tomorrow goes well and you get the result you are looking for. Will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Ladies it's a bfn for me 

I'm disappointed but will be ok I think I knew anyway now will throw myself to wedding planning lol xx
Have a good weekend xx


----------



## MissFruity

donna     i knw its not easy but get plenty of TLC with ure DP and use will get through it i promise, the best thing u can do is focus on other things and get ure life back for a few months without IVF related things all the time! wen i was in my 2ww i just knew it didnt work aswell it was strange but i just knew, take care and we are all here for u 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

So sorry to hear the news Donna, I really don't know what to say but hope you and your DF are ok and can try to stay positive. Miss Fruity has said it all by trying to focus on something else ( like making wedding plans) and we are all here for you Xxx 
Take care


----------



## mrs ross

Donna,

I'm devasted for you. As both Nibo and miss Fruity have said we are all here for you.

Take care and keep in touch xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey Bcbob good to hear from u! hope u had a good Xmas  glad thats u starting DR soon exciting stuff! i am good thanks, on day 14 of DR today and really starting to feel it now just constantly tired, eating like a horse and a bit moody but apart from that ok! have baseline scan on 2nd Jan to start stimms, cant believe its happening again!  

Hey Nicola its great reading ppl who have liked and had success from ERI, lets hope we follow in your footsteps too 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

I'm ok to be honest,I know that there never could be anyone in the whole world that would prevent any of us loving people not be parents so I'm focused on getting married and round 2.

Hope you are all well ?, Thank you so much for your lovely comments.

So was Santa good to you all.....
Mrs Ross - hope your keeping well?, feeling excited to hear news from your scan.

are you keeping well?.

Nibo- how are you feeling? Are you dr? 

Miss f- wat? about you ,this time of year will be difficult also after your loss thinking of you xx 

Well I wonder how long it will be before I can get started again should be straight forward next time maybe I'm on the highest meds already and I was pleased with the way it all went to be honest it just wasn't meant to be xx


----------



## -Susan-

Sorry bcbob, only just noticed your post. I had a transfer with a 3AA blast and a BFP, plus have a frosty, but am bleeding a little so very nervous. Hoping they'll give me a repeat blood test tomorrow and put me back on progesterone - I really don't get why they stop the pessaries after a BFP when most places continue it for weeks!  Sorry your mock transfer didn't go well, hope the dilation does the trick.

MissFruity, good luck with your baseline scan  Congrats Nicola on your little girl. xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

Glad u have something happy to focus on to get u through. I really hope 2014 is ur year and that it is not long till u r able to start round 2. As u say, u responded well and u know what to expect, so fingers crossed it is second time lucky xxx

AFM - I'm fine. Just have sore boobs, and constantly tired. Not looking forward to going back to work on Friday.

Take care. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Just want to say "Happy New Year" to everyone when it comes. This will be a first dry one for me. Not really that bothered though and I'm on call so got good excuse if anyone was to ask why I wasn't drinking, had it all planned lol. Having a quiet one with our good friends who know what's happening with us so that's all good. What everyone else up to to bring in the new year. 
2013 has been good and bad for all of us but we are all positive and 2014 will hopefully be all good for each and every one of us. 
It's be so nice chatting between us and a few folk popping in to say hello. Keep chatting folks whatever the stories xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Happy New Year Nibo!! sober one for me too! im so tired with the DR i dnt even wana go out but needs must 

Happy New Year Mrsross and Donna, hope use are both ok 

xxx


----------



## KellyJervis

Hi Ladies!

Hubby & I are due to attend on Monday for our first visit to the IVF clinic and should hopefully start treatment in April  
We've been trying for 4.5 years and eventually this year after a disastrous HSG and laparoscopy, the diagnosis went from "unexplained" to "Kelly's insides are buggered" - Grade 4 Endo, right hydrosalpinx, tubes stuck badly to bladder/bowel as well as lots and lots of abdominal adhesions. Surgery not recommended as bowel damage would be very likely and not something I want to risk. Hubby's sperm count is apparently still awesome so that's something I suppose! 

So hello


----------



## -Susan-

Hello Kelly,
A friend of mine had a very similar situation to you, severe endo and hydrosalphinx, they didn't want to do surgery, hubby was fine - she now has a beautiful son that she conceived through IVF at the ERI  He was the first live birth they had from a blast in fact. She calls Dr T a miracle worker  Hopefully they'll work their magic for you too 

Happy new year everyone, hope you achieve your dreams this year. xx


----------



## mrs ross

Happy New a Year Everyone,

I hope 2014 is the year all our dreams come true ! 

All the best 

Xxxx


----------



## KellyJervis

Thanks Susan!


----------



## donnamoff

Happy new year everyone 
This is our year xx


----------



## Nibo

Hey miss fruity, hope it goes good for you today. Hear from you later. Say hi to ERI for me I'll be visiting this time next week Lol xx


----------



## MissFruity

morning ladies! thanks Nibo! bak home knackerd tht drive sure takes it out me! scan went well and now started menopur! on 225iu per day and bak up Tues for another scan  wot day r u up Nibo?

Hey Donna and MrsRoss hope use had a good New Year xxx


----------



## Nibo

So its all go now Miss Fruity, back and forward for scans etc. Not particularly looking forward to that, suppose the one good thing I have is I dont have to do all the driving as we both drive and take turns. You will need to get your other half learning to drive. lol. 
I go up next Thursday, all being well I should get started on next lot of meds. I'm guessing its more injections, do you continue on buserelin?.  Are they all internal scans you get?. 
Does your other half manage to get to al the appointments with you. I know mines will go to everyone possible as I want him to be part of it all, plus he listens better than me and remembers everything, with me it goes in one ear and out the other lol. Sorry for all the questions.. xx

How things with you Mrs Ross and Donna, Hope you are both doing good xx


----------



## MissFruity

Dnt be silly Nibo thts why we are here to ask lots of questions  

yip u will start the stimms injections there and then next thurs if ure lining is nice and thin (im sure it will be) as they only start stimms on a thursday at ERI, no other day! But still continue with ure buserelin too, i do my buserelin on my thighs and going to do stimms on stomach  

thts gd ure OH can drive too! ..each time u go up u will get an internal scan so they can check ure follies, only time u get the scan on ure stomach is for ET! DP made it today but he wont make it up on Tuesday with work, he tries to make as much as possible tho  

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Ohhh it's all exciting for you both 

Glad all went well miss f for you and hopefully you too nibo 
We are in the middle of renovations in the salon and also we head away on hols this weekend for 2 weeks so looking forward to that hopefully we will have an appointment when we get back 

Mrs Ross - you will be due your scan soon xx


----------



## Nibo

Thanks for that info Miss Fruity, think I will do all injections in my tummy, wee bit more there to grab hold of than my thighs lol. I kinda thought thats what would happen during treatment but its just nice to get it from the horses mouth (not that i'm calling you a horse) ha ha. 

Mrs Ross, scan soon bet you cant wait to see, how exciting. Hope hubby able to go with you and not going alone. 

Donna, good to here the positive vibes, roll on next cycle.. you seem to have a few things on the cards to keep you occupied with the salon, wedding plans (you got a date) and a holiday, where you off to? 
xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi All,

Hope u all had a good new year?

Miss Fruity - hope the stimms are going well? Won't be long till it's time for EC. Hope ur scan goes well next week and that ur follies are growing nicely.  Get that hot water bottle on!  

Nibo - good luck with ur scan next week. Hopefully u will be reading to start stimming too. So exciting!  

AFM - back to work today. Quite happy as I've been driving myself mad over the Xmas period. Too much time on my hands and have been getting totally paranoid that I will have a mc, and that they'll only notice at the scan!   I've booked next Friday off work just incase it's bad news! as couldn't bear to go in if I'm told anything awful. Hubby is coming too, just going into work late.

Donna - enjoy ur holidays. I hope the weather is better than here! I'm fed up with all this rain and flooding!

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Morning ladies!

Donna - hope the renovations are going well and u have a great holiday  

Mrsross - good luck for ure scan this week, dnt worry tho everything will be fine! hope work isnt too bad!

Nibo - hwz DR going? eeek 3 sleeps til u join me woohoo 

AFM - menopur number 5 done this morning, feel ok apart from a bit sore around my lower back and ovaries, also really tired and emotional, think am a bit scared again as i really cant cope with a BFN again  hopefully its my time 

xxx


----------



## bcbob

Happy New Year all!  

Congrats on your BFP Susan, fingers crossed the bleeding has stopped now.

Hope you have started stimms now MissFruity? I'm on day 8 of DR, using buserelin this time as I had to start on day 23 and I was away up north. One-off jab was much easier, but I wanted to get started rather than delaying a month. In for my baseline scan next Mon so my AF better turn up soon - last time it was late and I had to wait another week before starting the tablets for my FET.  I had a break from FF over the holidays - 2 weeks off work and a week up in the highlands on holiday in a massssive house. Came back home on Saturday and I'm already missing the huge open fire, pool table, great cooking and all my mates.

KellyJervis - hope your appt went well today and you have a treatment plan worked out.

Hope 2014 is our lucky year!


----------



## MissFruity

Evening everyone 

Susan massive congrats on ure BFP!! wishing u a healthy pregnancy, great to see some good news  

Welcome KellyJervis hope ure app went well 

Hey Bcbob good to hear from u  yeah today was day 5 of menopur!! got my first scan at 8am 2moro so a 5am rise for me, hoping my follies are doing as they shud, got pains around my lower back and ovary area so hopefully thats a gd sign! howz the DR going? u had any nasty SE yet? least it means ure not delayed a month, will all be worth it 

Me and DP are booking the travelodge at Cameron Toll for day of EC as  i wont be fit to drive home, it will be too early for us to check in wen i park car to then go to ERI so does anyone know of a local taxi number that could come and pick us up at hotel in morning to take me to ERI? going to leave car at hotel, get a taxi to ERI, get taxi back after EC and then should be able to check in!

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, how's everyone doing? 
Mrs Ross only a few days away until scan, excited for you.xx

Donna, I'm sure you will read this when you return from your holiday, hope you had lovely time and had time to mull things over. Cycle number 2 will be ready when you are. Xx

Miss fruity, I can't say I know how you are feeling but you sound like a strong person. Last cycle just wasn't to be which must have been so sad for you but this one is all yours xx

AFM- I'm not bad, can't say I have really had any bad symptoms from the Buserelin, headache now and again and feeling tired, can cope with that.In a weird way I quite enjoy doing the injections, weird, I know lol.  The only thing that I'm not happy with is(and I'm hoping that it's a good sign that it's working) I started injecting on CD2, AF went on and on for days and days and days, thought it was never gonna stop,was awful never been so conscious about feeling like I was leaking all the time, sorry if TMI, it stopped and I thought great but today it has come back again with vengeance, do you think that's right to be happening. Hope it's gone by Thurs when I go for scan, suppose the nurses have seen it all, nothing new to them. Xx


----------



## Nibo

Forgot to add, hope all goes well tomorrow miss fruity, let us know xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey Nibo, i started DR on CD2 on my first cycle and once it went away it came back a while later too, was lighter tho but i phoned the clinic and they sed it was nothing to worry about, ul be fine  thanks for the gd luck will update 2moro 

xxx


----------



## -Susan-

Thanks for the congratulations. Bleeding has slowed so praying everything is OK, scan week on Friday.

0131 229 2468 is a taxi company number I use MissFruity  Best of luck for your scan! 

bcbob, sounds like a lovely holiday. I was late with AF on down reg too, think it's annoyingly common. xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi miss fruity, 

Hope ur scan went well today?melt us know how u got on.

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies, scan went well today, have about 10 follies and some smaller ones, they want me back friday for more bloods and another scan. Estimating to be triggering Monday night with EC next wed 15th Jan  


Hope use are well!!

2 sleeps Nibo eeeek 

Mrsross - not long til ure scan u must be so excited 

Hope ure having a great time Donna 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, that's all good news. Cant believe you are at that stage again, this time seems to have been so quick, probably has felt like a lifetime for you. Hope you get the news you want on Friday then you will know exact dates of EC and ET. 

How often do they have to do blood tests, will I be expected to get bloods taken on Thursday. Scans etc and injecting I can cope with but me and getting blood from just don't go and now Im more anxious about that, what a big wimp I am lol. xx

Friday not long away for you Mrs Ross xx


----------



## MissFruity

its actually went in quick for me too but just want it to hurry up now, im so nervous that i get bad news the day after EC again just want it over with!  On thurs u will get scan then if everything as it should be you will then be shown how to do ure stimms injection and they will ask u to do it at the clinic so u knw wot u are doing.  You will then be asked back up again on the Tuesday for scan and bloods, they then tell u to phone after 12 to let u knw if u have to change ure doseage.  If ure bloods are low then you may then not need to go back up til the monday but if they want to monitor ure bloods incase they get too high (like mine) then you will be asked back up on the friday again  

im lucky i dnt mind getting blood taken but everytime u get it done just think of tht BFP at the end of it all 

hope that all makes sense lol

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Cool, that all makes sense to me, Thanks. I really don't know sometimes what we would do without FF. Its so nice to hear from everyone and get advice although I have read some threads from some folks and maybe its just me but some folk talk about diet etc, don't eat this don't eat that. I must say I haven't made any changes to my diet, just continue to eat as healthy as I can. I think if we had to be specific on what we had to eat and that it would help with treatment etc we would have been told about it in at the very first appointment. Sometimes you can look into things too much, where are the statistics to evidence all this. 
Ok, rant over. Don't know what got into me there. lol  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

i couldnt agree more, on the cycle buddy thread some ppl are cutting out loads but look at all the ppl who fall preg naturally on a 'normal' diet so i am the same as u!  i was also planning on acupuncture before and after ET but kind of deciding against it now, feel like again if it was proven to help surely clinics etc would recommend it! think im just going to leave it to mother nature and hope shes on my side this time!!

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great new miss fruity, lots of lovely follies. Won't be long till ur have ur EC now! How exciting! Can't believe how quick the time has passed. It doesn't seem that long ago that u were telling us all about it, and we were wishing we were joint u! So good that we are all getting treatment now!

Nibo - I had blood tests at every appointment to check my hormones etc. I'm ok with it as long as I don't look, but I'm afraid I'm a bit stingy with it! Lol ! One time it took about 7 attempts to find a wee skinny vein! I just said to the nurse, I wish the rest of me was that skinny! I had changed my diet prior to treatment, but it wasn't really to improve things, just to get my BMI down so that we would get the of ahead. I don't think it would reAlly matter though.

AFM - I just wish Friday would come! I just want to see that it's not all a dream!

Donna - hope u r having a lovely relaxing time in the sun

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

nibo hope it went well today are u now a stimmy?? 

good luck for 2moro mrsross exciting stuff 

still thinking of u donna!  

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Unfortunately I'm not a stimmy yet but hopefully next week I will get the go ahead  Lining still not thin enough, cant say I wasn't gutted, think I had got hopes up with AF lasting so long and the amount that I was loosing(TMI, sorry)I though was good sign. Obviously it was a good sign as DR must be doing something right but just not quick enough,

So continue for another week, but at double the dose, morning and night. The joys!! I'm used to the injections now so no worries.
Was on a downer for a wee while but have now got my positive head on and think we have waited long enough another week aint gonna do any harm. What will be will be...Its all good Roll on next Thursday.

Miss Fruity and Mrs Ross- hope all goes well with your scans tomorrow. xxx
Donna-hows you? x


----------



## MissFruity

ure totally right another week isnt long at all!! and least it is working which is better than not responding to it  hope ure week goes in quickly 

will let use knw hw i get on 2moro 

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Nibo, sorry ur disappointed with not starting ur stimms. However, u just need to think that u have to get everything perfect to give ur self the best chance, better to take ur time and have it work than rush through things. Keep up the PMA and hope the time flies in xx

Miss fruity good luck for ur scan tomorrow, hopefully I'll be ready for your final booster for egg collection.

Donna - hope ur having a great time on ur hols.

AFM had my first midwife appointment at the GPs today. Just really got loads of leaflets and info.  Heading to the hospital for my first scan tomorrow morning. Will be so weird to have it to look for a baby rather than the usual follies.   That everything is ok in there 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

morning back from 2nd scan and everything ok but a bit deflated as dnt have as many follies as last time  have about 7 follies, lining 10.2 which is good but im just scared now i wont get enuff eggs at EC  had a wee cry but ok now! they sed EC either Wed or Fri but they think it is probs the Friday now, bak up monday for another scan and to find out for ddfo 

thinking of u mrsross!

hello to Nibo and Donna too 

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Don't be disheartened Miss Fruity, they only ever saw 6 follies with me and I got my BFP, so I can happen with even just a few eggs.

I was disappointed too, as when u read things on here most folk have double numbers, but it's quality over quantity, and I bet u have 7 top quality!

I'm not long back in the house, been trekking back and forward from MiLs and mums with a picture of my first scan! All looking well and measuring spot on at 7wks 1day!. Was really quite emotional as the three women who have been dealing with me through my whole infertility journey were there, and so excited for us both. I had a wee tear when the consultant said she could see the heartbeat!

Hope ur getting on ok with ur stimms Nibo.

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

yaay mrsross thts excellent news about ure little bean, i hope u can relax a bit now! thanks for the reassurance  did u do much during 2ww or just relax? did u have baths? xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks miss fruity, 

It is a wee bit better, but now focusing on the next scan.

I didn't do much on the first week of my TWW as I was off work on leave for about 4 days. Didn't have any baths, but I think I've only used our bath about twice since we moved in 5 years ago lol! Before u say anything, I do have a shower very day! Ha ha

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, how u doing? Another trip up the road for you tomorrow, hope all goes well and you get a date for EC, exciting stuff. I wish I could say I know how you must be feeling and its expected that you are going to be nervous due to the results of your 1st cycle but what is meant to be will be and I'm sure 2nd time round is yours.   Safe journey. Hear from you tomorrow

Mrs Ross, lucky you, hopefully that will be the rest of us soon. Are you telling people yet or still keeping it quiet for a while? Hope you are keeping well.  

Donna, you still on holiday? hope you had a nice relaxing time and can focus on the next cycle  

AFM, plodding on and injecting morning and night, bit of a pain but its gotta be done. Hopefully that extra burserelin has done the trick this time and ready for stimms on Thursday. I've been quiet surprised by my lack of symptoms that everyone seems to get,although saying that I have been quite emotional last few days. My poor boss was the unlucky one to have the tears, she has been very supportive and understanding though, couldn't ask for a better boss really.


----------



## bcbob

Hey ladies. Glad your bleeding has stopped/ slowed down Susan.

When will you find out when your EC is MissFruity?  Hope it goes well and you get some well earned rest at the travelodge. I'm sure they could book a taxi for you too - how early will you have to be at ERI? I bet it will be a very early start for you leaving home....

My DR is going, slowly! On day 15 now, and my AF only just arrived yesterday (day 36 of my cycle!). So I postponed my baseline scan which was supposed to be this morning, and i'm going on Friday 17th instead. Hopefully lining will be thin by then so I can start the tablets to thicken it up again. With AF being so late it has also decided to be really painful. But at least it turned up eventually.   No real side effects from DR this time - think my body is used to it all now. I am knackered but I probably can't blame that on DR.

 to everyone xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, hope you are all good. 
Miss Fruity, just noticed on you signature that you are EC tomorrow, hope all goes well for you and your other half   xx

Well that's me a stimmy now, lovely thin lining so had 1st Gonal f 200 at hospital. Was like a Cheshire cat on way home. I am really happy to be at the next step but tomorrow I just have to think about getting to the next and to keep things into perspective that it may not work this time. We all know that as much as we would love to think that will work for us all without any problems, we know that it isn't that easy. I may not sound it but I am thinking positive but just don't want to get hopes up.

Love to all whatever step you are at xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey Nibo im so sorry i have just read ure last post i didnt get a notification u had posted!  yip EC 2moro eek really nervous so trying to have an early nite but probs wont sleep! woohoo so glad u have started stimms excellent news u must be happy  oh btw i was told wen i was up i am entitled to my travelling expenses so defo ask about it wen u go  wen u bak up? stay positive  

mrsross how r u?

donna are u back yet? hope u had an amazing time 

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

thanks for the taxi number Susan  hope ure doing well, glad the bleeding has stopped!

bcbob good to hear from u  wot time r u up in morning? my EC is 2moro to be there for 8am incase i see u hehe  hope ure ready for the next stage! 

much love 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Oooo.... travel expenses, I like the sound of that, it costs a fortune in fuel. Thanks for that info, I will enquire about that on my next visit on Tuesday. xx

Good luck again for tomorrow, are you travelling in the morning and staying over as you wont be able to drive home? xx

All being well and if all goes to plan with the folllies then EC will be Wk 3rd Feb for me, obviously cant get an exact date yet.  
Keep me posted on how you get on.


----------



## MissFruity

i knw apparantly u get most of it back if u arent with lothian healthboard! we are leaving at 6am in morning then we have booked into the travel lodge about a mile away from hotel to stay at 2moro as robert doesnt drive and i wont be fit to!  oh thts exciting for u! i will keep u posted how i get on 2moro  

xxx


----------



## bcbob

Meant to message you earlier Missfruity to wish you good luck for tomorrow, though you won't need luck, I'm sure it will go just fine. I'm there at 8.30am so probably won't bump into you. 

Bit annoyed with my AF - it barely lasted 2 days. Not sure if that's enough for a thin lining??

Let us know how you get on tomorrow, hope you get a nice kip at the travelodge afterwards. Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Just a quick hello,

Miss fruity, good luck with ur EC today. Hope it goes well and u get lots of good quality eggs.

Nibo - great news that u have started ur stimms! Won't be long till ur first scan

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies just a quick update EC all done and got 10 eggs! happy but now just the agonising wait to find out hw many have fertilised   feelong really sicky and yucky  and had the hiccups for like an hour and cant get rid of them lol 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, hope your managed to get a good sleep last night and woke up feeling less yucky. 10 seems a good number, when will you find out how they have got on. 
Thinking about you and hoping you get some great news xxx 

Day 3 of stimms for me, feeling not to bad really apart from hot flushes and headaches appearing unexpectedly. The joys but all worth it ( I hope). X


----------



## MissFruity

feeling a bit better nibo thanks, i was really ill yday i dnt knw ifbit was just the nerves and sedation or whether i maybe had a little bug or sumthing!! my stomach is churning for my fnecall i just want some.good news im so scared  they didnt even give me a time!  

day 3 already it really isnt long going in ul be at EC before u knw it 

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies thot id update out of our 10 gorgeous eggs none fertilised, we are truely devastated   we really dnt deserve this 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Oh no miss fruity, I'm so so sorry to hear that. Do you have any reasons as to why none fertilised. I still can't believe it, I have cried a tear or 2 for you and your other half as I know how much you have wanted this to work so much.  Thinking about you, take care. Don't be a stranger xx


----------



## MissFruity

they have no idea so the senior embryologist needs to investigate it all! thanks  u need to get a BFP now for us both  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

I'm back!!! Miss fruity - I am sitting here in   that's terrible news I know how hard this journey is and how awful it is when you get negatives when you are truly good people and want to give a baby the best start 
How many tries do you have ? 

I had a great holiday 

Nibo- it's all down to you now lol you seem to be getting on ok so that's good 

Mrs Ross- that's brilliant that your scan went well and your little bean is all cosy 
Are you feeling ok? 

Well I have heard nothing at all from the hospital .. Been having a little think about it all while I was away I really had lost myself in all that time soooo busy with work and treatment it all seems a blur now 
I'm thinking I would like to do my wedding etc before I go away but will see when we get our appointment to speak to them to decide I think 
On holiday I met up with my partners cousin and new wife got married a year ago for her to tell me she is 8 weeks preg :-((( gutted I was really felt like the wind had been punched out of me 
Hope you all are well and looking after yourself 

Love lots Donna xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, nice to have you back. Glad you had lovely holiday. Where did you go? 
It's a bummer when someone announces they are pregnant. I remember a friend being pregnant and moaning about it taking 6months, sometimes you just wanna punch folk lol. 
I'll try my best but as we all know, you never know what's round the corner. I'm trying to stay positive. 

Hope you hear from hospital soon, maybe you should give them a call. Xx

Miss fruity, how are you. Hope you have managed to chill out abit and made a long list of questions for Thursday. Hope you get answers  xx 

I'm off up the road tomorrow, see how the follies are doing, hope they are behaving themselves and not gonna let me down lol xx
Mrs Ross, how you keeping? Have you been announcing your news to anyone yet? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi All,

Miss Fruity - I really don't know what to say. I'm absolutely devasted for you. It really doesn't make sense how it's the people that deserve a baby (like all of us) that really struggle, and the junkies etc appear to be able to get pregnant at the drop of a hat! Life just isn't fair! I really hope that they are able to find out the cause so that you can have another of at fulfilling your dreams. Big hugs   xxxx

Nibo - hope u are still getting on ok with ur stimms? Hope ur scan goes ok tomorrow, and that u have lots of lovely follies. Get that hot water bottle on!

Donna - nice to see u back. Glad u had a good holiday, and that u were able to take ur mind off things.

AFM - been fine, just really exhausted in the afternoons. Had to take a couple of half days last week so that I could come home for a sleep. I'm still totally paranoid that the bubble will break anytime!   wish my next scan was a lot sooner! Still 4 weeks to go, and seems like an age. 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey ladies 

Nibo-how did your appointment go? 

I got a letter today to say to phone to get an appointment with the clinic if I feel I want to talk to them if not the encourage me to call to arrange next cycle 

I have not had a proper period since so I will call tomorrow and say this and wait for this one then pre arrange for next period I'm actually dreading this all again and I was so lucky to have been easy with no probs or side effects xx


----------



## Nibo

Appointment went great, 8 follies, 6 have been growing nicely and 2 are abit slow but that's ok, it seems so real now. I had it sorted in my head that EC would be wk3rd Feb after being told by nurse that's when it would probably be but when they told me today that it could be Wed or Fri of next week I was quite shocked at how soon but excited along with it. I can't believe how quick the process is once you get started on injections. So another visit on Mon and should know definite day.   I've actually not had any problems with the treatment so far, all has been good apart from the odd headache and hot flushes. I have felt a lot more tired but don't know if that's just in my head. 

Donna, that's great,give them a phone tomorrow and get started again, that's if you want to get started again just now unless you want to have a wee break. It's your decision at the end of the day, I'm sure what you decide will be the right choice. Xx

Miss Fruity, sending you  . Hope you are well xx


----------



## mrs ross

Nibo - sounds like things are going well. Time really does fly in when u reach this stage. Hope ur next scan goes well. xx

Donna - just do whatever feels best for u. If u need time out, take it. You've got to ensure ur in the best frame of mind for starting it all again, as it's such a stressful time as it is. Leg us know what u decide. Xxx

Miss fruity - how r u getting on? When do u get feedback from the embryologist?

Xxx


----------



## -Susan-

Missfruity, just seen your signature. I'm so, so sorry, what a shock that must have been  I hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment. xx

bcbob, are you on stims now?? x


----------



## burnsie

Hi everyone, the next Information Day in Scotland with expert speakers, exhibitors, Question and answer sessions and of course a nice buffet lunch will take place on Saturday 5th April, McDonald Hotel, Holyrood Road, Edinburgh. Just getting the booking process etc. in place. Places are limited for this event so please let me know if you would like to be notified when the booking opens up. It is the only one held in Scotland and I don't want anyone to be disappointed so just drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## bcbob

Not on stimms Susan, as I'm doing a FET but I am on the tablets to thicken my lining so we're getting there, slowly...! Hope you are doing well since your bfp.

Hope you're ok Missfruity xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

We have decided that we are going to wait till my next month cycle as this works better for us as if we do succeed I would end up due at dec which. Is not good for us 
I know that sounds shallow but Robert does not want to maybe have a baby and return to work day after and that is the case if we did it this month so we are going to wait till next month and I'm on same protocol nothing changing 
But I have a good feeling about it xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies im still here just checking in but will properly reply on Sunday wen i get day off  love to you all xxx


----------



## ozzie

Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me butting in, i used to post here about 5 years ago but now i just look in now & again to see how everybody is doing.
I just wanted to say good luck to everybody & to kellyjervis i also have grade 4 endo with everything stuck absolutely every where, 2 large choc cycsts & they wont operate because of the bowel/bladder. its a horrible condition but through it all i now have the most wonderfully we boy in the world who will be 6 in may. Just keep positive no matter what they throw at you & your dreams will come true x


----------



## Nibo

Hi all, hope this finds you well. 
Miss fruity, been thinking bout you, hope you got answers from your last cycle. 

Well long night for me, I'm usually an early to bed sort of gal but trigger tonight at midnight, need some matchsticks to keep my eyes open lol. EC on Wed, all seems very real now. Had around 9 follies at scan this morning, 6 were good sizes but out of the 6 that were good 3 of them were well over 25mm, was told that was great size. Hoping the others grow some more. Will keep updated when I have news xxx

Look after yourselves girls xx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great nibo well done all goes very quickly from now on 

I'm still waiting for my af :-(( 

Miss f - how's things wat came from that?

Mrs Ross - hope your well xx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news Nibo  good luck for your EC tomorrow xx

Donna and miss Fruity - hope u r both well?
Xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey girlies, finally on computer and not my fne to reply 

Nibo - hope ure EC went well and u are recovering ok!! been thinking of u   Did u find the travelodge ok?  I thot it was ok wud probs stay there again as was clean and basic, just wot u need!!

mrsross - not long now until ure scan u must be sooo excited  hope ure keeping well

Donna - glad u had a great holiday! any sign of AF yet? Mines has started to arrive today  its strange its quite sad in a way  wen is it u will start again?


AFM -had a really tough few weeks, found the zero fertilisation much harder to deal with than the BFN first cycle.  The clinic couldnt give us a reason as DP's sperm had improved and my eggs are good quality and out of the 10, 8 were mature! apparantly it has only happend to 0.3% with more than 7 eggs!   next time they are using IMSI instead, keeping me stimming longer and i am putting DP on lots of vits and also losing more weight.  We have been offered to start again April but as its our last chance and it takes 3 months for vits to take effect I am calling with my May AF to start again June, not too long away but want to be in best shape possible as its our last try!!  Its really scary now that we actually only have one more chance at becoming parents, i think thats wot we r finding hard to cope with but I just need to stay strong just now and  we are 3rd time lucky!! 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Miss f - we are starting again with next months af mine just started today actually and this will be our lady try too on nhs but already I feel positive and we can't set our wedding date at all until I know if I'm pregnant the nurse on the phone said to us that one on three is successful so that's good 

It's devastating when it doesn't work out its terrible that this happens to us all 

Nibo -how was egg collection hope all is good 

Mrs Ross - hope your well think I have some sympathy pains for you had heart burn for days lol xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi there, 
EC was fine, the waiting was the worst as I was last to be seen at 11am and we had been there since 8am. Sedation is the best thing ever lol. I had 6 eggs collected. Phoned this morning for the news, 4 were mature and out of them 4 only 1 fertilised. Not saying I wasn't disappointed but have to stay positive and hope it keeps strong until tomorrow as I'm back up for a 2 day transfer. Cant wait to get the gel started!!! Lovely 
Felt fine after collection but later on in the day was a wee bit sore, cant believe how tired I was. Chilling out today, see what exciting stuff on the tv or pick a film on Netflix. 

Such a roller coaster that we go through.
Hope everyone else is keeping well. 

Miss Fruity, Travel Lodge was lovely, what more do you need. Would certainly go again if need to go back again for any reason. What more do you want for £30, even better when you get it back!! xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Nibo, hope your ET goes well tomorrow. It only takes one! I had a 2day transfer too xx

Donna, it won't be long till it's time to start again. Enjoy the wedding preparation, it's so much fun shopping for all the bits and pieces and going to wedding fayres etc xx

Miss Fruity, what's IMSI? How is it different from ICSI ? That's good news that there was nothing physically wrong with either ur eggs or ur partners sperm. I really hope it works out for u both. U deserve it xx

AFM - still driving myself mad worrying about the worst. Most of my symptoms appear to have disappeared. So worried, I've booked a wee private scan for Saturday. DH not happy about it! he doesn't understand why I'm so anxious. fX it's all ok xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck nibo for tomorrow as mrs Ross said it only takes one 

Mrs Ross - it's hard but you need to try and relax 
Not long now anyway till your 12 wk scan and men never understand these things xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone, 

Just checking in to see how everyone is ?

Nibo - how did ur ET go? Is everything ok? Xx

I had my wee private scan today and relieved to say that everything was perfect. One very active little bean measuring a couple of days ahead.

Have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone! 

Mrsross - so glad ure scan was ok i bet u must be so relieved  now u cam relax a bit til next time! 

Nibo - hope ure little emby is snuggling in for u and uve got ure feet up  

Donna - hope ure well! not long til u start again  

AFM - i have to fne with AF in April so they way it works out i can fne at start of april or end of april, we have started lots of vits and o knw u nees at least 3 months for any effect so i think im gny wait til end of april as i want to give my last try every effort i can so i knw theres nothing i cud have done different if its not a good result!!

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Thanks girls, all is well, back to work tomorrow, what a thought but hey I'm sure I can get through 5 days no probs then I'm on holiday, not off anywhere specific but OTD will be in the middle of that week (12th Feb). 
ET was ok, was told I had a lovely 4 cell embi and in the 2 days they had it it was doing everything it was supposed to be doing. Now just have to let nature take its course and hope it sticks. I would say this is the worst bit now of the whole journey. Nice to be able to take a wee photo home of it even it it was just a white dot( we call it the "tic tac" lol. Have had as lazy weekend as possible, just been trying to get on as normal but just watching what I do. We are trying not to think to much about things and just waiting for the big day to test. I'm not gonna test early. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great news nibo 
I did the same and actually I just kept busy I would not test early again that's for sure 

Mrs Ross really pleased for you that your scan went well hope you can rest now are you telling people now? 

Miss f your time will come round really soon now too 

Afm I'm just waiting for next af to start and trying hard to get rid of the half a stone I have put on :-((and it really doesn't want to leave me at all 

And can't set my wedding date till my next otd 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## donnamoff

Is everyone ok?


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna, 

I'm fine, just tired. Couldn't sleep last night with really bad indegestion, so taken a half day.

How r u? Any sign of ur AF? When is it due? hopefully u will be able to work on ur OTD etc once it comes to get ur wedding organised. How exciting? X

Any advice on what do to try and hide a few straggly grey hairs? I normally get it dyed every 5 to 6 weeks, but haven't now had it done since early December. Driving me mad. Have an appointment after my 12 week scan and going to try and keep it to a minimum while pregnant.

Nibo - how r u getting on? Won't be long till ur testing date. Is it next Wednesday?   Fingers crossed for u.xxx

Miss Fruity - how r u getting on?

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi mrs Ross 

Af due end of feb I might try and call and get provisional date booked worked last time 
I think my due date would be jan if I work same as last time if I have done my dates properly 

Try coloured mousse ? You can but that anywhere really boots or super drug 
But honestly dyeing your hair while pregnant is not that bad most of them are harmless it's more a myth years and years ago it was bad but not now xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, how you all doing? Hope all is well. 
Won't be long till your starting again Donna. Miss fruity hope going well for you too, how's all the vitamins and weight loss doing? 

I'm just hanging on in there, trying not to think to much about the 2ww. Not easy though as it's the first hung I think of when I wake up ( which over the last fee days has been stupid o'clock in the morning, 'ping' eyes open and can't get back to sleep) and las thing at night. Trying not to read too much into twinges, sore boobs bloatedness as trying to convince that it's symptoms of progesterone( think that's how you spell it), the lovely gel that we need to do, lovely!! On holiday now, off to my dads for a few days in wales then back to prepare myself for OTD,Wed. 

Keep chins up folks, nothing more for it lol xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo,

Just wanted to wish u good luck for your OTD tomorrow.

Let us know how u get on 

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

massive good luck Nibo!!!  

will check in and update properly 2moro wen on laptop ladies 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Nibo  for you for tomorrow? Your so good to wait till otd 

Mrs Ross -when is your next scan date ? It will be soon 

Will be good to see how are you are getting on 
Anyone been reading about this new raspberry keystone and green coffee pills ? 

Please let us know nibo as soon as you can loads of thoughts xx


----------



## Nibo

Thanks girls, think this must be the hardest part of our journeys. I have no idea what the result will be, can't believe I didn't get any notion to POAS. What will be will be. I'll be in touch later. Xxx 

Hope everyone ok


----------



## Nibo

Just to say, not good news today. Been a hard day trying not to cry too much. Tomorrow, need to try be positive and wait for next cycle in June. Xxx


----------



## mrs ross

I'm so sorry Nibo.  

Thinking about u 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Sooo sorry nibo it's the hardest part but you have you have to try and look positive to the next one not easy today I feel really positive for the next one how does dh feel? Hard for the man as everyone is always concerned with us xx


----------



## Nibo

Well, funny couple days but feel better today and getting my positive head on. Obviously just wasn't our time but ready to face the next cycle whenever that happens, think it will be around June. Waiting for an appointment in next few weeks to go have chat with Dr and see if they have answers why it didn't happen this time. Any advice much appreciated with questions that I might want/need to ask. 
Anyway I'm sure it will fly in, we are used to waiting,what's another few months lol. Me and DP have been and stocked up on vitamins, can but try. Do any of you take extra supplements? 

I'm guessing we won't all be on this quite as much but all I want to say is don't be strangers, keep posting now and again so we can see how everyone is doing and where we are all at with our treatments. 
Xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Ross, 12week scan today if I remember rightly. Can't believe it's been 12wks, seems to have gone really quick. Maybe not for you though lol. Hope all goes well. 
How you been doing, morning sickness? Cravings? Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck today mrs Ross 

Let us know how you get on 
Tried to post this am but internet here does not like the weather lol 
Have you told all friends etc now or not xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Sorry not been on for a while, been so busy at work and really tired in the evening.

Scan went well, baby so active took approx 30mins to carry out the nuchal test for Down's syndrome. Had me nearly upside down and everything to try and get him/her to move in the right direction. Lol ! If not heard anything by Tuesday should be classed as low risk, so Fx.

Feel a bit bad saying my good news considering the hard time that u are all having. I really wish u were all joining me, as you are such a lovely bunch of girls and really deserve ur happy ending too. 

Hope u r all well, and keep in touch

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Mrs Ross 

Sooo glad all is well with your little bean   

Don't ever feel bad and none of us would ever want you to feel like that we are as excited to hear about your news and progress as any of your friends 

So have you told everyone now? 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks Donna,

Yeah have started to tell everyone.  My husband was so excited after the scan that he posted it on ********! Had really wanted to wait for blood tests of Downs but he couldn't wait.

Can't believe I've had it so easy to date, no morning sickness, jus tired. Here hopes the rest of the next 6 months are like this.

How r u getting on? Any sign of ur AF yet?

I bet ur loving all the wedding planning, so exciting. I see they have a think on at the waster rook next month. Are u going? 

Nibo/miss fruity - hope u r both well?

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi mrs Ross 

Yeah I seen that too yeah I'm going to go to it see watches like it's just an excuse lol to get our for the afternoon 

No major plans as I can't do a date until I know if I'm pregnant or not but will know by end of April 

Af due on wed but I called and made a provisional date Monday 21st march at 6.30 for prostap 

How are you all xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi there, mrs Ross, I'm with Donna on this and also say don't be daft and don't feel bad about spreading the good news, we all need some good news. I think it keeps us going knowing that it can work and although it wasn't our time last cycle, we will do it this time lol. That's my thinking anyway. 
Glad to hear all is well mrs Ross, when is you due date? 

Got an appointing at hospital tomorrow to discuss last cycle, see what they have to say and see if there is anything different we can all do for next cycle. I know it won't be until about June I will start again though. 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Nibo - good luck for today let us know how you get on 

How are you? Miss f xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo,

They have changed my due date to the 24th August.  Not sure how that works when u have IVF, as I thought it would be 40 weeks from EC no matter what.

Hope ur hospital app went well today. Let us know how u get on and whether they r going to do any differently.

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Well, appointment went ok.Dr was lovely and talked through the whole treatment, he said everything was fine and went to plan although it would have been nice to have seen a few more follies and eggs collected also only having 1 fertilise but apart from that, why it didn't work don't think anyone will know. He did say that the chances of success would be lower due to my age ( I'll be 38 in April). I was well aware of this when we were referred 3 years ago but you don't think it's old but in the case of fertility they say 35yrs old and your biological clock is slowing down. I still feel positive about the next cycle and not gonna let that put me off, woman over 40 are having children all the time these days. He said they might put me on menapour rather than gonal f this time but no decisions made yet. Menapour or Gonal F, anybody know differences if any? 
So a waiting game again, when AF arrives in April I have to give them a call, I think I will be starting treatment in June though it's just with me being so irregular they want to try catch me in time, after my AF in April they will wait until next one, if it's over 40 days they will give me something to bring on a bleed, hope AF doesn't play games with me and all goes to plan. So that's that. 
Hope everyone well xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies 😊 sorry been MIA just been plodding along trying to not think about IVF! ! 

Glad to see ure doing well MrsRoss 😊 dnt feel bad at all I enjoy reading ure updates on ure progress!

Donna - not long then til ure bak on the crazy journey again eeek let's hope ul be planning ure wedding around ure bfp 

Nibo - glad ure app went ok was it with Dr. Raja?  I was gonal-f first time got 14 eggs with 7 mature, 2nd cycle menopur and got 10 eggs but 8 were mature so overall was better for me! I was to call with April AF but it's due like 1st April which I felt is a bit soon so have delayed it until May so all going as planned with AF will start DR again roughly 25th May! I hope we r cycle buddies 😊

Sorry if I'm a bit quiet I have just needed time out but the closer treatment gets I will be back! Just been trying to keep my mind off it the now as I'm really scared with it being our last try 😟

Xxxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's good news then nibo at least you know it did work and that they were pleased with how things went 

Miss f - I know exactly wat you mean scary thought it being our last go too but I feel good about this try 


That's weird mrs Ross term changing your due date as it being ivf 

Af due tomorrow xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good morning ladies 

Well that's me started af today prostap 20th march which is my dad's birthday good sign? 
So it all starts again  
Off on a hen weekend this weekend and I have a chest infection:-(( feel like **** but have to go how boring and miserable I am going to feel 

Hope you are all well and enjoying thus break in the weather xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Just checking in to see how everyone is?

Donna - Wong be long till ur starting again. Have u been looking at setting ur wedding date now?

Miss Fruity - do u know when u will be starting again?

Nibo - glad ur hospital app went ok. Hopefully the changes will improve ur position next time.

AFM - feeling fine, no symptoms - so hoping it continues on like this.  Got a week off work on 17th March.  Can't wait!

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

No mrs Ross no date set yet as don't know if I will be carrying a little package or not so will need to wait and see 

Glad your ok xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey lovely ladies, nice to see use all doing well 😊 nothing much to report from me just getting on with things trying to enjoy myself before its our 3rd time lucky hopefully!! To call with AF in May and shud Start DR approx 27th May,  was supposed to be earlier but just don't feel ready yet and delayed it!

Glad to see you and bump are doing well MrsRoss like seeing ure little updates 😊

Good luck to you Donna I will be as much support as I can for ure next cycle!!

Hope u are well Nibo and hopefully we will be cycling together next time!! 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Lol ladies I have kept seeing if anyone has posted and realised that I hadn't replied either was wondering where we had all disappeared to lol 
Just a quick message to say hello Thursday is my prostap at 7.45 so early start for us again  
Went to see a spiritualist yesterday that told me I was going to have a baby this year lol 

Hope you are all well 

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi everyone, all quiet here just now but soon will be posting when I get started again, just nothing much happening, waiting game again. 

Donna, hope all goes well for Thursday, ready to rock an roll again xx

Mrs Ross, hope you and bump are doing well.

Miss Fruity, couple months and we will be starting our journeys again.

Im just trying not too think too much about it just now, watching one born every minute doesn't really help much though but I just love it. I cried at past series but this new serious I'm crying so much more.
This will be our year girls xxx


----------



## Peacelily35

Hi,
    I've read different fertility forums over the past 2 years but never actually joined one until now. We are due to begin treatment in June or July at The Royal Infirmary and I've just received a letter to say we have been called up for first appointment on 21st April. I was wondering does anyone know how long after first appointment in April I would begin actual treatment? If anyone has been through this any advice is appreciated - and how long after first round did you begin second? (if you needed it!) I know we'll be told all of this soon enough but the last few months seems the longest wait. 
Thanks!


----------



## MissFruity

Hey  after our first appointment we were asked to go bak with my period 2 months later. Then at the 2nd appointment they done a scan with my period to make sure everything was ok and then started DR from day 24 of that cycle! Then after BFN it's 3 bleeds later u can start again  my diary has exact dates on it if u want to knw more detail just click on it 😊 massive good luck and any questions feel free to message me xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good morning ladies 

All went ok yesterday had my prostap and back up on 31st for scan and bloods 

Hope you are all ok 

Nibo I'm the same I love one born every Min but cry a lot too 

Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Where is everyone ? It's so quiet on here xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna  sorry not been on much at all just been trying to put all things TTC to the back of my mind as already getting nervous about or final attempt   How are u feeling?  Not long until u are bak up for scan!! eek it does fly in wen u start!

Nibo - hw u holding up?  Feeling nervous yet?  Hopefully we will bump into each other this time   I have 3 OBEMs to watch just cant bring myself to do it just now and normally its my fav programme!  Just getting really scared now!

AFM - nothing to report from me!  plodding along trying to kid myself im not thinking about cycle number 3 but its all I think about!  started weight watchers to try shift a few pounds before It and still been taking all our vits religiously each day, praying they will make a difference!

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey everyone, was just wondering if anyone knew whether ERI do the scratch?? xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey miss fruity 

This is my last cycle too that's never an easy thing but I have tried to keep strong and I find being on here helpful you should watch OBEM as there is a lady that had had treatment so was good to watch that 

I started slimming world again I need to shift 1/2 stone before mid may as we have 2 weddings and also I like being at the meetings but also its something that doesn't revolve around treatment if that makes sense xxx


----------



## Peacelily35

Thanks Miss Fruity - I'm not on this site often so might be late with reply. I see you have an appointment coming up - lots of luck with that. I'm sure you won't need it though. Completely off the topic but my cousin recently got pregnant with twins after trying for 10 yrs or something ridiculous - after IVF in the UK she went for one private round at a place called Serum in Athens - I hear amazing reports and aside from the care that's better than anywhere else (apparently) it's also a lot cheaper. I'm going NHS but if all else fails I'll be off to Greece! Although thinking positive until then. I bet this will be your round. xx


----------



## donnamoff

Just back from my scan and bloods 
Not the best really my cyst is back I feel awful I feel so gutted I could cry my eyes out I want to be a mum so bad why won't someone give me a break I was due to start injections on wed now have to wait till tomorrow for them to call me to let me know if I need it drained again if so might have to wait a week for a rescan 

God help me


----------



## MissFruity

Morning Donna, oh dear sounds like u need some hugs    I hope the fne call today went well and u can still start on wed   if not then im sure it will be for the best and u will start wen u have the best chance of success 

got my letter through to call with AF in May so start cycle number 3! feel so nervous even thinking about it but I suppose all we call all do is stay positive and pray its going to be our time!  im surrounded by pregnant friends just now its getting overwhelming for me been upset a good few times over the last week, just doesn't seem fair tht something so easy and natural is so difficult for us 

hope use are both well Nibo and MrsRoss

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Phone call not the best I have to go back up on Monday for scan to see wats happening 
Feel really down in the dumps keep wanting to cry 
I had all my staff worked out for bring off and covering my clients but not going to work out as well as I thought xx

Hope all is well with everyone? No one seems to be on here anymore it's all gone so quiet xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been MIA for a while, been really busy at work and extremely tired. In bed by 8pm some nights and usually no later than 9.30 , so not had much time once I get back in from work.

How is everyone?

Donna - sorry to hear your scan didn't go well. How did your app on Monday go? Have you got the all clear to start your injections?  Believe in your spiritualist, my friend that I mentioned to you before went to one, as she goes about very couple of years since one of our friends died and at her last session they said that her friends dreams would come true and that all the hard work and pain would be rewarded. My friend instantly knew she was referring to me and my fertility treatment.  It can happen! I really hope you are successful this year xxx

Miss Fruity/Nibo - won't be long till ur starting treatment again.

AFM - got my 20 week scan next Friday, so fingers crossed everything ok.  Heard the baby's heart beat for the first time at my 16 week midwife app. Was so surreal, I could feel the tears welling up!

Now just need to figure out why I've not been getting notifications of all ur updates.

Take care xxxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

So glad to hear from you mrs Ross 

I'm due back up tomorrow to see if it's shrunk if not I might have to go to theatre Tuesday or wed to drain then start treatment so will be a week behind I think 

Can't be easy juggling it all and the tiredness god love ya good luck for big scan soo exciting are you going to find out sex? Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 
That's us been it's still there has shrunk a wee bit so it's to be drained have to wait till between 2-4 for them to call to when I will be going in


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

Sorry to hear that things haven't been going well with ur cyst. As if you haven't got enough to concentrate on.  Fingers crossed they deal with it quickly and that you are able to start treatment ASAP.  It sounds like you have had a lot of running up and down the road over the past month, but hopefully it will be all worthwhile.  Have you been looking at ideas for your wedding?

We are currently swaying to not finding out the baby's sex. As long as it is healthy that is the main thing.  Although it does make planning and getting little bits and pieces a wee bit more difficult as everything appears to be girls or boys, hardly anything neutral.  We are therefore planning on leaving the nursery decoration until after he/she is born, as they should hopefully be in our room for the first 6 months.

Take care and let us know how u get on xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, sorry not been on for a while, well that's a lie as I have been popping in and out now and again. Just had nothing much too say. I'm hanging on in there at the mo, will call when AF comes this month, earlier than expected but it's just because I'm so irregular think they just wanna get a kind of idea but don't expect to start treatment until June. The nearer it gets the more anxious I'm getting, this is our last chance, have been discussing funding it ourselves if it doesn't work but it would be a struggle and god knows how long it would take!! 

Anyway enough about me, Donna, not what you wanted to be happening, hope it can get done ASAP and get started on treatment again. Xx 

Miss fruity, how are you doing,?you must be getting excited but anxious at the same time to be getting started again. What supplements have you and other half been taking? Hope to see you soon in the waiting room xx

Mrs Ross, can't believe its 20 wks, wow, time flies. Hope you are keeping well, any cravings? Xx 

Hear from you all soon xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi peacelily, I'm hoping to be starting my 2nd cycle in June, will be my last chance funded. Just out of curiosity, your cousin at Serum, I don't suppose you have approx cost of the treatment. Hoping we don't have to go down this road but just want to get a rough idea of costs xx 

Not long till your appointment, they are all lovely at ERI, can't fault them xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Just quick message to say I'm in first thing in the morning 
So back up we go again 

On the plus side my BFF just called she has just given birth to a wee boy so chuffed for her xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies!! Good luck for 2moro Donna ☺☺ 

MrsRoss glad to see ure doing well! Good luck for ure 20 week scan won't be long going in for u now! 

Nibo great to hear for u totally agree with the anxious feeling it's horrible! Hopefully ure AF makes an appearance soon for u ☺

AFM - AF arrived today so called to book in scratch for day 21, the nurse has booked me in for pre - treatment scan on Thursday!!! Then scratch 2 weeks on Monday and start DR again then too Ahhhh!  Sooner than expected but decided to go with it there's nothing more I can do to help the situation so leaving it up to fate and praying luck is on our side this time....to say I'm cramping myself is an understatement hehe

Nibo vits we are on are royal jelly, Co Q10,  Vit b12, l - arginine,  zinc, vit C and folic acid 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Crapping not cramping lol


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

All done so start my injections tomorrow 
But as usual nothing straight forward I have mild Endometriosis how after all the tests can they only just work this out 

Feel better I just get on with it now 

That's great miss f- best way straight back on I'm a great believer in fate and that's why I don't do anything difficult it's meant to be it will be easy to say I know but I do believe things happen as they should 

So it's all starting for us all again now xx


----------



## Nibo

Gosh it is all happening again for us all, hopefully it won't be too long for me.
Nothing seems to be straightforward Donna, we just gotta go with it and what will be will be. Wish I could say it's going to be our year but we all know how things can knock us down like a ton of bricks in such a short space of time. 

Good luck to us all this time around xx 
Miss fruity, we are on all those vitamins too apart  from a couple you take. Had never heard of l  arginine but other half researched after last cycle and that one kept coming up as the one to go for. He's been great, turned into a right health freak,, said he would do anything to bump up our chances, for a we while I think he blamed himself for it not working.  Xxx 
Was looking back to when we all got chatting, can't believe it's nearly a year, time flies.  Xx


----------



## Nibo

Read back at your msg miss fruity, didn't realise that you were going up this Thursday!! 
Hope all goes well :0) xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

So nice to hear that you are all starting again. 

Donna - good news that ur now starting ur injections.  Did they say what impact the endo would have? 

Miss Fruity - won't be long till ur on the injections too! 

Nibo - hope ur AF turns up soon so that you can join the other two.  So much easier when u are all going through it together.

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck miss f for tomorrow 

Hope all goes well  

That's me started all my injections this morning 
Back up on fri 18th April for scan and hoping ec will be end of that week 

Gets very close to my partners birthday 30/04 and mine 8/5 so I started on my dads all seems like it means something maybe I'm just mad lol 

How are you all ? Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Friday for you too mrs Ross ? Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies thanks for the good lucks! App went fine bak up 29th April for the scratch and to start DR then up 14th May to start stimms eeek! !! ☺ excited and extremely nervous! 

Great news u got started Donna ☺

Hey MrsRoss and Nibo!

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Whoop whoop miss fruity, you sound so positive that's great, any new faces up at ERI? Can't believe it's all happening again. You trying everything to boost your chances by getting the scratch, great 😃is it something that hospital advise, any stastistics on it improving chances or it it like anything what works for you might not work for others. Good to hear all plans.xx  

How's Donna and mrs Ross?? 😀xx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great news miss f 

Yeah I'm good nibo just getting into the whole getting stabbed every day and night lol tomorrow will be only one lot in morning so that should be easier 

I'm back next fri for scan see wats happening in having a little blood when I wipe after being at the loo not sure weather that's normal will see wet happens xx


----------



## Peacelily35

Hi Nibo,
            Sorry I don't know the costs, I have asked her so waiting for her to get back to me. She is now pregnant with twins after having 2 previous rounds in Belfast where they didn't diagnose that she had a partially blocked cervix. She told me she was also given Clexane (a blood thinner) and aspirin and this along with the hysteroscopy (Serum seem to insist on a hysteroscopy) was what she felt made it work this time. She did say that it was a lot less even factoring in travel and accommodation costs so I'm guessing around 4 thousand as opposed to 6 maybe? But that's just a guess. Sending you lots of positive embryo making vibes - I'm due for first round in July and trying not to think about it too much til then. I just downloaded Zita West fertility transfer to my iphone - it's supposed to be great and relaxing for pre and post transfer. You should get it! xx


----------



## donnamoff

Well jags are going ok 
Sitting at hospital just now ready for first scan see how we go this time


----------



## donnamoff

So it's that time again 
This morning got up at 4.45 am got ready and off we went for our scan at 7.45 am to see how my little follies are growing and so we went in and last time I was 16 days till I was ready and so I have worked my days at work etc out and guess wat I went today and they say I'm about ready they thought I might trigger sat/sun 
And that ec would be Monday so off we came hone and they said they would call if that was the case 

But they haven't so we are back up Monday 8.05 and see then but if they thought I might be ready today I'm surely going to be ready Monday  

I feel excited about it as it's now a diff cycle from the last 
And also my body can do something right 

We have also sent for info on adoption too 
Well best get some sleep I'm tired out xx


----------



## Nibo

Yeah, the early morning starts for a 5 minute appointment, not missed them!! Lol at least this time of year it should be better weather for it, not like our last cycles and cold frosty the odd time for me snowing and worrying I wouldn't get to my appointment. Anyway Donna, wow doesn't seem that long ago that you were starting again, that has been quick, could be a good sign. 

Lots of luck for tomorrow and lots of lovely eggs collected xx 
Hope everyone else doing fine.
We're on holiday for a week so just chilling out and hoping weather stays good but doesn't actually look that hopeful.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna sorry for being a crap buddy just needed time out but I'm back now  how did everything go today? Hope ure s/e's aren't too bad for u!

hope ure enjoying ure time off Nibo!

hope u and bump are well MrsRoss!

love to you all 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

So was back up this morning and I had some 19's some  17's and sone 16's,15's etc so took blood tests and called this afternoon to say trigger tomorrow night ready for ec on Thursday and then transfer on sat 
Only a 2 day transfer this time will see way happens 

Hope you are all well as you are all so quiet 

Different to last time I was in cycle as we all were so we were hearing a lot from each other ) 
Glad you are starting again soon 
You forget how hard it is till you get near the end like now and god I'm over the whole needles and travelling and tiredness and the constant feeling sick as I am just now lol all worth it tho hopefully xx


----------



## donnamoff

That was from yesterday lol it never sent lol so tonight at 8pm is trigger 

Feel a bit better today not quite as sicky feeling 

That's ok miss f - don't worry it just seems weird not speaking to you all 

Hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, that's great news,I remember having to wait up till midnight to do my trigger last cycle. They sound good sizes, hope they get plenty. 

It is abit strange this time, we are all at different stages this time not as not as close to each other in our cycles, I got letter today saying to call when AF in June but I'll be phoning them when it arrives in May, all depends how long a cycle I have hoping to arrive at beginning of May with he hope of starting DR in June.

Just have to wait( used to that!!!)  
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## MissFruity

Ohhhh good luck 2nite Donna and enjoy ure drug free day 2moro! I always say I'm gny have a long lie on my drug free day but it never happens I always wake up so early cause ure used to it by then lol sounds like ure follies have came on nicely for u  

Hopefully ure AF doesn't keep u waiting too long Nibo! It's just a waiting game hard to believe we started this thread a year ago it's defo been a quick year with it all :O

Well I just went a cycle in the pouring rain and i'm now knackered and in need of a big bath! Supposed to have a day out on Saturday in Glasgow for a friend's birthday but if I go I can't be bothered with all the questions why am not drinking and ppl assuming I'm pregnant grrrr..... but then I feel bad if I miss it so in 2 minds wot to do just now! 

Final countdown for me til the fun begins haha 

Xxx


----------



## MrsWakey269

Hi Everyone

My DH and I have finally received our first appointment for consultation at the ERI for June! So excited but also very nervous and not sure what to expect form the consultation ... we received lots of information along with our appointment letter but didn't really say much about the consultation other than meeting the staff and taking bloods.  Any insight would be great


----------



## donnamoff

Had 2 days drug free which was lovely 

An at hospital now and I'm 4th on their list so about half 9/10 I will be going down 

They are hoping maybe for a couple more as it's been more active on the right side 

Fingers crossed only a 2 day transfer this time think that's wat you had mrs Ross ? 

Hope you are all well girls xx


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck Donna thinking of u  xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, hope all goes well today, waiting patiently for update.   xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

I got 12 eggs  that's double than the last cycle I have to call in morning to see how many have fertilised 

I feel happy so far 
Been sleeping most of the afternoon so sorry I have taken so long to update xx


----------



## Nibo

Wow, that's great Donna. Fingers x'd you get good results tomorrow.  Did you do anything different this cycle, different drugs?? You seem to have gone through this cycle so fast, seems to be quicker than last time. 
Yeah I had a 2 day transfer and I'm sure mrs Ross did too. 

Best of luck and hear from you again xx
Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 
Mi called them this morning and 6 fertilised so that was good 
Will know more tomorrow when I go in 

I did nothing diff at all probably stopped stressing so much as I knew wat to expect this time but they did say that every cycle is different 

Speak tomorrow feel quite nervous scary that this is the last time :-( but fingers crossed it works for us too I can't wait to be a mummy 

Anyone else thought about adoption ? Xx


----------



## donnamoff

2 back in one a 3 cell and a 7-8 and a 4 cell also a 7 out of 8 too fingers crossed xx


----------



## Nibo

Glad all went well Donna, did you get 2 back in last time? Sending lots of   To you. Im not at that stage again yet but you must be feeling anxious about it. 

When is your OTD? 
We have discussed adoption but not looked into the ins and outs of it all but I'm hoping we can try and get money together to fund another cycle if this one doesn't work. To be honest really don't know where to go from here if it's not successful. Will just have to wait and see..  Xx 

Miss fruity, all the best for Tuesday, hope you are still feeling positive xx 

Mrs Ross, hope you and bump are doing good xx


----------



## donnamoff

My otd is 9 th May Day after my birthday  hoping that's a good sign as my prostap injection was on my dad's birthday 
Yeah 2 back in xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hope ure holding up ok Donna! 9th May won't be long going in  

Thanks Nibo  hope tht AF of urs isn't long away!!

Well app at 8 am 2moro for scratch and start buserelin again, feel ok just a buy nervous for the scratch as don't knw wot to expect nut I will just need to grin and bear it eek! I've been on a strict diet for a while now and dropped 30lbs so 2moro i'm going to Krispy Kreme on way home and DP is taking me for dinner 2moro nite to celebrate the start of our BFP cycle  fingers crossed xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I tried to wish you good luck last night but for some reason it would not send 
How did your app go miss f ? 

Nibo - how are you? 

Mrs Ross where are you? We are missing everyone's chat xx


----------



## Nibo

Hope all went well today miss fruity, that's you started now, early mornings again stabbing yourself lol. Sending out positive thoughts to you and everyone else. Xx 

I'm fine, I'm ready to get going again but good ole AF is up to mischief and no sign of her appearing soon but hey ho, hopefully not to long to wait. In the process of buying our first house, trying not to stress about it, don't need that, good thing is hope to be starting treatment soon and other half won't let me do anything to strengouis so looks like I might get out of moving furniture. Lol 

How are you feeling Donna? 9th May doesn't seem to far away that will be us at the end of April tomorrow, where is this year going.xx 

Mrs Ross, how you and bump keeping xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies! App went well today the scratch was not pleasant at all but bearable! Had period like cramps for a while after it but ok now! Also done first buserelin today so bak on the mad journey!  bak up 2 weeks 2moro for baseline scan to start stimms eeek scary!! 

Hope ure holding up ok Donna! 

Great news on buying ure own home Nibo  we are council tenants just now been trying to save for mortgage deposit but it's so difficult! 

Went to Largs for dinner 2nite so I'm stuffed now and tired after am eventful day! Early nite for me hehe 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's good then miss f that all went well 

Nibo that's great news about the house that might be a nice distraction but also you must remember to rest but by the sounds of it your dp makes you lol 

Afm- I'm still having slight cramps and feel like af is on it's way 
Have that feeling agin like I already know the answer same as before :-( funny how we just know our own bodies still slight dire boobs but had them before the transfer as well so that's not new 

Not sure of my plans from here on after this might take some time out and marry my best friend 

Hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna hope ure feeling a bit better today! Those niggle AF pains cud just be ure little embie snuggling in u see soooo many ppl writing they think AF due and get their BFP! Stay strong!   

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good morning ladies how are we all? 
Wats next miss f? You will be back up next week? 

Nibo wats happening with house etc are you getting in with it all 
Af shown itself yet? 

Mrs Ross how are you getting on? How is your little bump coming along will be a hot summer for you lol xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Donna!  been thinking of u how are u holding up? only 4 sleeps eeek have u been tempted to test yet?  Not long now!

day 7 of DR for me today,  bak up next Wed for baseline scan and to hopefully start stimms so not too long away! Been ok with DR just starting to feel really exhausted and had the odd flush!  Headaches not been bad at all just had a slight headache now and then but been bearable!  Just the tiredness that is terrible and my appetite is massive!!  Lost a bit of weight before starting and since last week i have done nothing but eat and no exercise!!  so from today im bak on the health kick and going to try and get out walking everyday but not going to push myself too much....treatment comes first!! 

Hope ure well Nibo and MrsRoss! 

xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I'm doing ok 
Really trying hard not to think about testing early as it's my birthday on Thursday and would hate to feel disappointed 
Keep thinking I am pregnant then next min thinking I'm not 
Thinking of plans to do if we are not pregnant to try and get some of our lives back 
It's hard 
Having big boobs , slight light headiness, feeling a little off colour 
Tired etc but those all could be signs of af too :-( xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi all, good to hear all is well Donna, everything I can cross is crossed for you and positive thoughts.

Miss fruity, hope you are well to. Not long till the next lot of lovely injections, what will you be on this time? 

AFM, well, still waiting do AF!!  Doing my head in but hey ho. Hopefully not long to wait. The house, another waiting game, offer has been put in, in the hands of solicitors now. Hope to hear something this week. It'll just be my luck that it will all happen at once. Miss fruity, it's not easy to get on the property ladder but we just thought we would take the plunge and see if we could get a mortgage. It's abit easier now for 1st time buyers now if you can get 5% deposit it's a good start. The funny thing is we won't be moving far, we are only moving to the other end of the village so save money on removals. Works out paying mortgage ain't much more than rent that we pay just now. Xx

Love to all  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Feel like my period is on it's way 
When I wiped just now at the loo it was pinkish :-((


----------



## donnamoff

Def bleeding now feel so gutted :-( all over


----------



## MissFruity

Donna I am so sorry to read this   I know this will be difficult for u so get plenty of TLC with DP! Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Not easy but have to just get up each day and keep going I had made myself more positive this time but hey hoo 
I have kicked myself this morning and I have a good life so could be worse


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, so so sorry to read your news, must be difficult for you and your other half. You seem to be in the right frame of mind as hard as it is there are other options that you have already got info on with regards to adoption. Give yourselves some time then plan what your gonna do. Thinking bout you. 

Take care 
Love Nibo xxx


----------



## Nibo

Well, that's AF arrived at long last. Appointment at hospital on Tues for pre scan. Will hopefully come away with the purple bag ready to rock and roll next cycle. Cant say Im not feeling really nervous now as all seems real again. 

Hope you are keeping ok Donna, do you have appointment to hopefully get some answers as to why this cycle didn't work?

How are you Miss Fruity, when are you back up to hosp?

Mrs Ross how you and bump getting on? 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's great news nibo glad it arrived at last for you funny how sometimes we so look forward to it coming and other times are desperate not to see it lol 

I'm doing ok some good days and then some bad days but that's to be expected really 
Still going to take a bit of time and see wat we want or feel later on 

Miss f how are you getting on? 

Wat about you mrs Ross you have been gone along time xx


----------



## MissFruity

Morning ladies, hope u are all well 

Nibo how did it go yday? Did u get the purple bag hehe ☺

I had my baseline scan today and everything was good to go so now started on menopur again and bak on Tuesday for another scan!  Eek all go for me again ....scary!

Love to you all 

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi all, appointment went good and yeah miss fruity got the purple bag lol. All good to go when AF decides to appear next cycle, hope don't have to wait too long. I'll be doing menopur this time, give something else a go and hope to get lots more good eggs. It's all real again and it's only normal that we should be feeling anxious about it being our last try's. Let's hope it's our time. 
Was nice to see the familiar happy faces at the hosp. Can't fault any of them. 
What I did like was the testing for smoking, about time!! Although the new signs and markings on the pavement outside the hosp doesn't seem to stop folk smoking outside the entrance. I find it hard to keep my mouth shut and that's not easy for me ha ha. Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 
How are you all 

I have been away for weekend 

But I got price list from Nuffield for private treatment 
But I'm not sure wat to do or when to do it just now and I'm not sure about the whole adoption thing just now weather to start now or not 

Wish I would just get married and decide from there but our lives are just too busy and can't seem to get a min at all xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, hope you had a nice weekend away. Im not bad just waiting to get started, hopefully in the next few weeks if all goes to plan but knowing my luck it wont as usual AF will not arrive when it should do. 

Decisions,decisions its not easy deciding what to next, i havnt even started this cycle yet and it goes through my head everyday about next steps on what to do if this doesnt work this time. Not managed to come up with anything yet, suppose have to just wait and see what happens. I would lik to think we could afford to self fund atleast one more shot but no idea of costs etc. Reckon its not cheap though!
Did you get any answers or reasons as to why it didnt work for you this cycle?

Miss Fruity, how are you doing? 

Mrs Ross, hope you are well, how are you dealing with the heat just now carrying your bundle. cant believe its only about 3 months away for you now. Time flies.

Take are all xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies  

donna hope ure feeling a bit better, i know it will be hard to decide on the next steps so just take it easy and get those wedding plans underway   everything will fall into place im sure  

nibo - glad u got ure little purple bag wooo! wens ure AF due? hope it comes on time for u! are u short or long protocol? im on menopur and its so annoyingly fiddly!! had to go to the disabled toilet at work this morning to do my injection, took me about 15 mins mixing it all up lol  

thinking of u mrs ross 

AFM - well day 9 of stimms today, been feeling not too bad, yesterday i was quite sore at my ovary region just like cramping pains and starting to get really exhausted and a bit cranky!! been doing my little hypnotherapy cd every night tho and its defo helping defo feel more relaxed this time! next scan on monday and will find out if EC is on Wednesday or next Friday!  based on my last 2 cycles it was the Friday so kind of expecting it to be then again.  getting anxious the closer it gets to EC though, no anxious for the procedure but for the dreaded phone call the next day. i cant bear to think about how i felt the last time being told we had no embies, i will be over the moon to get any fertilisation.....as everyone says, it only takes one!!   .  trying my best to stay positive though!  

love to you all 

xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi miss fruity, how did your scan go today? You must be getting close to EC, can't believe how quick this time seems to be going, you might feel different though. 
Hope all ok and you are still feeling positive. Thinking bout you. Xxx
AFM, well what can I say, nowt happening at the mo, based on my usual cycles I should start DR in bout 2wks, seems an age. On holiday next week, nothing much planned. Hoping to get keys to house but things have slowed down just now. Used to waiting on anything now lol xx

Hope everyone else good xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi Nibo!  Scan went fine have about 17 follies and lining nice and thick at 13mm!  Bak up for scan wed and EC shud be on Friday eeek getting a bit scared now but just want it to hurry too as starting to feel a bit crappy 😢 won't be long going in for u hope it doesn't drag too much, enjoy the next few week before ure life revolves around treatment 😐 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi miss fruity, hope scan went well today and got the go ahead for EC on Friday. Can't believe your at this part of the journey again. Been thinking a lot about you and keeping positive for you and your DP. EC and ET is the easy bit I think of the whole process, it's the phone call the next day and the 2ww that is the hardest part. Not easy but just have to be strong and pray all turns out with good news for all of us 

Take care and let me know how you get on. Xx


----------



## donnamoff

How did it go miss fruity fingers crossed for you so hope this is your time ) 
Not long for you either nibo time soon comes in 

I seem to feel my most ill after it's all over about 3 weeks later did last tone and do again this time 

Mrs Ross? How's things with you and bump xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies! EC went well got 15 eggs!! Really sore now and at risk of OHSS so I have to drink plenty of fluids and take it easy! Absolutely crapping myself for 2moro think it will be a sleepless nite ahead 😢 

Sorry no personals will catch up 2moro 

Hope use are well 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Great news miss f 
Hope call went ok today 

I got offical letter today to tell me that's the end of my nhs treatment and that they are sorry it was unsuccessful 
That's it !!! And officiated to talk about my treatment I can make an app to see someone 
And after all that time  I still have no set eyes on a doc wats the point now 

Xx


----------



## Nibo

That's a good bunch of eggs you got their miss fruity. Now just the agonising phone-call. It will all be good.hoping lots got jiggy last night. Got everything crossed for you 

Take care and well hear from you soon xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies! Thot I'd update u all, out of my 15 eggs after EC,  13 were mature but only 3 fertilised! Again I was upset over this but was just glad also tht we at least had embies this time! Was up today for a day 3 transfer and had 2 good quality embies put bak, she sed one is scored 7/8 and a 6/8! ! Over the moon and a lot more positive this time, roll on 13th June   

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's brilliant news miss fruity 
Really good quality too I really don't think it makes a diff weather you do nothing or weather your really busy to be honest fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, that's great news. I've got everything crossed an   for you. Hope getting back to work wasn't too bad. Hope your 2ww goes quick for you. 

AFM, well no change. Still waiting!! At this rate mrs Ross will have had her baby before I even get started lol. Get keys to new house today, excited. Hoping this will be a wee family home. Will be busy over the next week or too with cleaning and painting, even it it takes months it will be worth it. 

Hope everyone else good xx


----------



## Peacelily35

Hi everyone,
                  I'm not sure if I'm on the right section but any advice welcome. I'm due to start first round of ivf end of this month. ERI have put me on long protocol due to low amh - I had hoped to go on short protocol having done lots of research and speaking to people who have done both. I know I should trust the doctors as they have their reasons and a high success rate, but when I questioned them they just said it is the clinic's protocol and many other clinics would go with a short protocol. I went through my concerns (OHHS, under responding, diminished egg quality) and they just said they felt I was best to go on Long protocol to retrieve more eggs and it gives them more control.
                  I'm just worried that they may retrieve more eggs but not of as good quality as those that are already there. Although I have a low amh they have always seen plenty follices on ovaries during scan and I know a lot of clinics choose to do a short protocol to 'work with what is already there' rather than risk shutting down system and it not start up again.
                    I've had family go abroad after failed cycles in the UK and they have had success with a protocl catered more to them rather than 'one size fits all' ie long or short. So many people online seem to be of the opinion (their doctors opinion) that women with low amh should be on short protocol and I am 34 so I'm just a bit wary of doing the wrong protocol for me and diminishing future chances.
                    I've clearly thought a bit too much about this! Sometimes I just think 'I'll go with the flow' and other times I think it would be better to go short protocol first and then long if it didn't work, rather than risk the other way around. I guess a lot of women at ERI have had success with long protocol but I'm not sure if they had low amh.
                    So many clinics have conflicting views and it's all a bit confusing especially when they think the polar opposite of one another in terms of suitable protocol for women with low amh.
                    I'm due to start down reg end of June and then have transfer if all is well by end of July.
                    Any advice appreciated!!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## elmk

Hi Peacelily, 
I can't comment on the merits of long versus short protocol, but if it's any comfort, I did the long protocol at ERI recently with a low AMH (ca. 4), and am now 14 weeks pregnant. We were advised not to expect too many eggs, but they retrieved 7, of which 6 fertilized. The initial round (2 back in) didn't work, but we had one blastocyst left over to freeze, and did an FET several months later, which did work.


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Peacelily,

I also had a low AMH (under 4).  I was also on long protocol and most of the info I read seemed to be that long was favoured for low AMH and my age.  I was happy to go with that but I asked them to increase the dose of Menopur and they did. I got 3 eggs, all fertilised.  Same result as elmk two put back and it was negative.  The final one went to blast and I did a FET.  I now have an amazing 7 month old little girl.  Cannot fault the ERI.  All the very best I hope it works for you first time.  

Jane x


----------



## Peacelily35

Thanks Elmk and Jane! That's so encouraging to hear. What's an FET by the way? I'm sure I'll find out soon - but how many months did you have to wait for it after first transfer? I'm not sure why all the info I have read is about benefits of short protocol but it's great to hear the opposite for you guys. I'm sure I'll just put myself in their capable hands - I'm trying to be positive but already thinking about donor eggs and sometimes I just can't imagine getting pregnant after so long. Other times I really believe it will happen. Is that how you felt? Did you feel very bloated and emotional with long protocol down reg? I have read horror stories - but then I also read horror stories about the HSG and Clomid when I tried those , and I felt okay during both so maybe I'll be fine. I'm used to horrific period pains every month so maybe I will feel even better?! Here's hoping  

xx


----------



## Peacelily35

And congrats on your BFP's - that's so amazing. Hope you're feeling good Elmk - 14 weeks is a good place to be! x


----------



## elmk

Hi Peace Lily, 

An FET is a frozen embryo transfer; I had mine three months after the original cycle – they would have done it sooner but they were all booked out until then.  

I wasn’t bloated or particularly emotional during the down reg stage. I did get bad headaches, but paracetamol dealt with that! I actually found the idea of IVF much worse than the process itself. I felt a bit sore just before egg collection, but really not bad overall apart from that. The FET process was no big deal at all – headaches again during down regging but that was pretty much it. Like you, I found it really hard to imagine it was going to work, and was quite stunned when it did – very weird seeing a positive pregancy test for the first time ever. 14 weeks is a great place to be – the morning sickness is easing off, the 12-week scan looked good, and I’m finally starting to believe that there’s a baby on the way! The very best of luck with your treatment! 

Elmk


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Peacelily,

I did my FET as quickly as possible starting on the second period following my negative.  I just wanted to get on with it straight away as time was not on my side.  I think the only reason they want you to wait a bit longer is to heal emotionally but I was fine and prefer just to get on with things.  

I was actually quite relaxed during this cycle compared to the previous one in Norway.  I always had it in my mind that this was my time to be lucky.  Even when I got the negative I still knew I had the blast to try so I didn't have to think about a full cycle again.  I had no issue with down regging or any other meds.  Felt absolutely fine throughout and no pain from EC.  Everyone is different but hopefully you will be the same .  

I always found it easier to think of my chances as 50/50 rather than some percentage they come up with.  I always thought it will work or it won't, simple.  A bit airy fairy but I am a great believer in "what's meant for you will not go past you".  With a positive attitude your dreams can come true 

Jane x.


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity,was just about to wish you all the luck for tomorrow but just noticed a change in your profile pic    whoop whoop so so happy for you and you your other half. You cheeky rascal for testing early but it was so worth it. Did you have a good feeling about it, you must have felt so anxious? 

Can't believe you have been through a complete cycle with the best news ever and I'm still waiting to get started on mine. It's got 5 days to arrive then I might have to get something to bring on a bleed, prefer for not to have to do that so praying everyday that it comes soon. 

Once again congratulations, take care and keep in touch xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey!! Thank you so much Nibo, had my beta today and came bak at 303!! We r over the moon but  still scared of course, first scan 3 weeks today to find out if it's one or 2!! 😊 Hope u get started soon it's been a long wait for u!! Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Nibo

I'm so happy for you both, what does 303 mean? Or am I just stupid lol. Omg could be 2!! All so exciting. Bet you have been like a cheshire cat all day. Congratulations again xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Ure not stupid at all, it's ure hcg level it measures ure pregnancy hormone, ERI like it to be above 50 to be a viable pregnancy and mines was 303 so they sed there is a chance the 2 cudve implanted!! 3 weeks til I find out lol xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Omg miss fruity that's the best news and you both so deserve all this happiness that you are blessed with so exciting I have been checking your diary but for done reason it only kept up to 8 days part bloody thing until today soooo happy for you 

Can't wait to see if it's 2 that's high for being so early lol bet you will face 2 can't beans lol xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone! I was lucky to get my BFP yesterday but feeling anxious that ERI do not provide us with more crinone gel wen I read most ppl get it until 12 weeks, has anyone managed to get it elsewhere or shud I just trust the hospital that everything will be ok without it? Xxx


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations MissFruity  you must be over the moon. We were cycling around the same time in sept last year. 

I would get the pessaries from somewhere, very unusual they don't give you them. GRI said to me if we are successful with this FET I've to take the pessaries until 12 weeks pregnant. 

I don't want to worry you but how can 2 NHS hospitals close be different? x


----------



## MissFruity

I knw! I questioned it and they sed there is no evidence to prove they are needed after BFP and my body wud be producing it's own  progesterone by this point! I still have 2 weeks worth from my last cycle tht I will use and think I will need to speak with my GP as I feel anxious stopping them so soon! I hope u are well Josie xxx


----------



## tilly1980

Sorry to jump in, but bit of reassurance re crinone gel, once you've had your bfp your body should produce enough progesterone on its own. I queried it myself when I got my bfp after reading that others on this site were on it until 12 weeks but was assured by my clinic (ninewells) that in fresh cycle your body produces enough on its own. Trust your body Miss Fruit xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks tilly, I told the clinic I still had a box from my last cycle since we didn't make it to transfer and the Dr sed if I wanted to take them I can but he doesn't feel it's necessary! I shud really trust them as they do have a high success rate, sometimes these websites make me more anxious as so many places do everything differently and makes u question everything! Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi there, was just browsing and saw your post Miss Fruity I'm soooo delighted you got your BFP  woooohoooo !!! I cycled around the same time as you the first time and was so sad for you when you got a BFN, you were so positive and hopeful. Your patience and determination has paid off   

I just wanted to say when I got my BFP I was worried about exactly the same thing. GCRM said I didn't need army extra crinone beyond the BFP. I fretted so much about that I went to the doctor and asked for a blood test to check my progesterone levels. She agreed but didn't know much about it and then it came back at 740 or something which was really high , so high I couldn't find a single graph online which even had it on the scale!! Marco at GCRM said it was a good healthy result though.

Despite what happened after that, I wouldn't take more crinone if I cycled again, it caused a lot of bloating and I think having high progesterone made me feel really  ill ( that was me just finishing the original box up to the day of testing. 

It's up to you but you are young and healthy so I'd say trust your body and don't put any more chemicals than you need to. Wish you a happy and smooth pregnancy, so excited for you    

Good Luck  to everyone else  : ) 

LW xx


----------



## Peacelily35

Yaay miss fruity that's wonderful news! I have just logged on for first time in weeks. You must be over the moon - it's so encouraging to hear this, even if it doesn't happen the first time for me, you got there in the end. While I'm on this thread, does anyone know about taking vitamins during treatment? I might post a new subject for this. I've been taking maca,coq10 and about 12 other things including evening primrose oil - I was thinking I should stop now before starting injections and just stick its folic acid and multi vitamin. Does anyone have advice on this?
Thanks guys. Congrats again miss fruity - try and enjoy though I know you must be a bit anxious. Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi peace lily,

They tend to say you can take most supplements up until EC or just before your eggs are put back in. I stopped after EC and just took my multi vitamin which had folic acid and I think I took fish oil still. I always wondered if I should have continued COQ10 but there just wasn't enough info on it.

Good luck with our cycle! 

LW x


----------



## donnamoff

Hey ladies 

Where are you all wats new? Nibo are you any further forward? 
Miss f how's the pregnancy going? Have you told anyone ? 
Mrs Ross? How are you and bump xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi donna, hopefully all go for me sometime next week. Was at ERI on Tues. Due to AF not arriving and being over 40 days I have been given Provera, to take this for 7 days then once finished should bring on a bleed during the following week. I had a scan when I was there too and couple small cysts found so when I do get a bleed they want me to go in to check on the cysts and decide whether ok to start Buserlin. Nothing is ever easy as we all know. 

It has been very quiet with everyone over the last week of so but understandable. 
Keep popping in now and again folks, let me know how things are going.

xxx


----------



## MissEffe

Hi everyone! I'm new here, been reading a lot today and that has been making me feel a lot better about things. I hope it's ok to join you here?  I've already had one appointment at ERI a few months ago, and got another one next week.  Going stir crazy waiting for it! 

I was wondering how long I'd have to wait - does anyone know...? I had all my blood tests done at GPs before being referred, and we had 3 lots of SA because one was lost, so the Dr already had those when we went for our first appointment. He wanted to rule out Endometriosis so I have been for an HSG and am having an ultrasound the same day as my next appointment. The Dr said that if that's all clear (the HSG was) then we need to talk IVF because he reckons it's unexplained. Is that when I get added to the waiting list? Or was I put on the waiting list when we were first referred to the clinic? 

I'm really stressed out about everything at the moment - I know my appointment is next week, but I just like knowing things!


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Not been on here for ages as been really busy at work.  Off for a weeks hols as my brother is getting married on Saturday, so just thought I'd catch up and see how u all are!

Miss Fruity - I nearly cried when I read that u r PG! Huge congrats!!! Can't think of anyone that deserves it more after all you've been through. I'm so happy for u and ur partner, can't wait to see if ur gonna have twins!!

Nibo - sorry to hear that things have been so slow with u. Hopefully I'll get started soon and have a great result.

Donna - I'm so sorry that I wasn't here for u when you've been going through so much. Just remember the stories about other people when it has happened naturally after not having any success with IVF. I pray that ur dreams will come true! Xxxx

AFM - starting to get a bit uncomfortable now and wish I was on maternity leave already! Had to get hubby to exfoliate my feet last night as I couldn't reach! Lol 

Love to u all. Xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey my lovely ladies!! sorry been a bit AWOL but finally got peace while im a world cup widow from DP to get the laptop out and properly reply!!   

Donna - thanks very much! I really hope u are doing well   hwz the wedding planning going?  Any date set yet?  exciting times 

Nibo - Yaay!! finally it looks like its all beginning for u woohoo  have u started a bleed yet?  hopefully its not long. I had a cyst at scan on my first cycle and they still let me begin as normal so don't worry too much, the cyst eventually just disappeared aswell  

Mrsross - Well hello there!! its great to hear from u and see that u are doing well! how far along are u now?    thanks for the congrats, hope ure enjoying ure time off and have a great time at the wedding, it is anywhere close?  hopefully it stays dry!!  


AFM - well im 6 weeks 4 days today and to say im nervous for Friday is an understatement.  I know im lucky to have my BFP at last but honestly this 3 weeks until first scan from OTD is the worst part of it all, I would have the 2ww bak in a minute over this!! I have no symptoms at all so that is wots scaring me, after countless CB digitals I know im still pregnant tho but I just want to see that heartbeat and know tht everything is ok!! god its honestly so scary.  wish me luck!!

xxx


----------



## monty moo

Miss Fruity just saw your bfp and wanted to say huge congrats Im sooooo pleased for you x You take care you so desreve this after the difficult a time you had last cycle


----------



## MissFruity

thank you so much monty moo   hope u are doing well seen from ure ticker ure 24 weeks now!!   time passes so quickly wen life revolves around all things IVF   thanks again xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi all, still waitin for AF to arrive, took last provera mon night but it can take up to a week though. I'm just getting really frustrated with the whole thing now!! One of these days I will get started. 

Mrs Ross, lovely to hear from you, how have you been coping with the hot weather, can't believe how quick your pregnancy has been, maybe not for you though lol. When do you finish for maternity leave?

Donna, how you doing. Have you had any more thoughts on what you might do? 

Miss fruity, well tomorrow, will it be one or two!! How exciting. Hope you are keeping well, any morning sickness etc? Keep us posted with the outcome of scan

Take care all xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish u all the best for tomorrow Miss Fruity. I'm sure you'll be fine. I was the same as u, totally worried. So much so that I could wait the 5 weeks from the 7 week scan to the 12 week scan. I was so convinced that something would go wrong. I therefore ended up going for a wee private scan at 10 weeks just to reassure myself, was driving myself mad!! It's definitely worse than the 2 week wait.

Nibo - fingers crossed things start moving for u soon. Youve had a real tough time of things too. Hopefully it will all be worth the wait.

Donna - how's u? Got anything sorted for the wedding?

AFM - I'll be 33 weeks on Sunday. Was up for a wee growth scan today and everything great. Baby's head down, so getting all prepared! I've been keeping really well, no sickness, just slightly anaemic and a bit tired. Got another 4 weeks to work, so should finish approx 3 weeks before due date. Can't wait as getting out of breath climbing stairs etc.

Best wishes xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone just a quick post to say everything went perfectly today and we r having TWINS!!!  we r over the moon! Will catch up properly over weekend love to you all xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news Miss Fruity! Congratulations!! Double Trouble??

Xxxxxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, wow that's great news. Brought a wee tear to my eyes. So happy for you both. When is your due date?


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks girls, im still cautious of course and have booked a private scan for wen I'm just over 9 weeks to make sure they are still growing nicely, was so relieved on Friday but the worrying had already returned! It's never ending! Hurry up 12 weeks so I can at least relax a little bit  xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Sorry been AWOL was away for few days 

O M G !!!! Miss fruity that's amazing news 2 little blessings for you 
Remember only a few weeks ago you were worrying that this was your last shot and here you are with little little angels to make your life complete  

Nibo - just try to keep calm the more stress you have the worst it will be it will come soon enough 

Mrs Ross - so happy to see you back and you really don't need to apologise for not being around it just wasn't my time again 
Can't believe already that you are 33 weeks that's mad time just seems to fly by that's for sure 

Afm- we have made no decisions on wat we are going to do to be honest I have been looking at private clinics and looking to see wats best 
But at the same time I feel so disheartened about it all that I'm just not sure wat to do thinking about maybe having a couple of private consultations to see way they think 
I'm wondering whether to speak to Sandra and see if she can look into my notes and see wat went wrong 
Adoption? I'm still looking to see wat to so about that and weatger to speak to social services and go from there it's a hard decision and a huge amount of money
Can't wait to keep up with your news xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, good to hear from you, decisions, decisions. Not easy. 

Well and so it begins again for me. At hosp yest, cysts gone so 1st injection done. Here we go again!! Miss fruity, at which point did you stop taking the vitamins that you were taking? Obviously will continue to take folic acid. As usual had it in my head to ask then came away saying oh I forgot to ask bout vitamins lol. Will still give them a call. 

I'm not getting stressed about the cycle but for some reason I was really emotional and couldn't stop the tears, they would just come out of he blue. Over thinking too much I think and thinking about the 'what ifs'. It's just the thought of in bout 6wks time we should know if it will be our time. I'm sure you all felt like that at some point of you cycle. 

Back up on 24th with the hope to start stims. 
Take care folks xxx


----------



## donnamoff

That's good nibo 

Try not to over think it and have a nice easy treatment nothing you can do about the wat if's that's wat I say no point in thinking I should of or wat if I had just give it your best shot that's all we can ever do and have no regrets 

It's all about waiting that's the problem I think wait to start 
Wait till you bleed 
Wait to start injections wait for aide effects wait due scans till follies are ready wait for ec wait for et wait for fertilisation wait for result then wait for scan and wait till the birth it's a very long and hard waiting game  lol I sound cheery lol 

How are you miss f ? 

Mrs Ross? Are you ready have you got everything you need ? Xx 

Has anyone by help with suggestions on wat you think we should do? Xx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi

If u are diagnosed as unexplained you have to ttc officially for 2 years before being put on the list. In a way it's better to find out you have a problem as u go straight on the list, sods law isn't it!

Once on the list, the wait is roughly a year to start treatment. A few months before u reach the top of the list you will be seen and checked to ensure u meet edinburghs very strict criteria, BMI 30, non smokers (this is checked with a breathalyser now) etc etc

You will be entitled to two cycles of treatment which really isn't a lot, but there is nothing that can be done about that.

There were new scotland wide guidelines issued last year. Have a read http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Publications/2013/05/1501/9


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

How are we all? Xx

Wats new? 
Mrs Ross how's thing are you getting ll set? 

Miss f? How are you keeping ? 

Nibo how's the treatment going? All back to it now doesn't feel like you have been away from it now I bet xx


----------



## IvyStar

Hi All,

Anyone having ivf at ERI? How did you find the treatment? Any success stories? X


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

Thanks for ur messages. Think we are nearly there with everything. Had a bit of a panic with the pram last weekend, so emotional couldn't stop crying. Ordered in March and still not here! Just told it should be sometime in August! Just got next week at work, then that's me off for a weeks holiday before starting maternity leave! Can't wait as my feet have been recalling swelling up in this heat. Only got one pair of sandals I can fit into, lol!

In terms of what u should do, that's a hard one. I think when they haven't really told u a specific reason why the treatment hasn't worked I'd still hold out that it could work someday. There are loads of stories about folk giving up, then relaxing and things just happen naturally. My cousins wife got her first three kids from IVF the. Fell pregnant naturally with her fourth. I'm ever hopeful that this will happen as always wanted 3 kids, but the way I look at things now I'm so grateful for even getting the chance to have 1. Folk just take it for granted and don't realise that it can be really difficult for others. 

Anyway I wouldn't give up just yet. I'd definitely phone Sandra for a wee chat. She's so lovely and very helpful. She might be able to suggest alternative routes of things to improve ur chances if u decide to go through it all again.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Xx


----------



## -Susan-

Hi NN. I'm currently expecting after my second cycle at the ERI. Our issues were male factor and genetic (we had PGD to prevent DH's genetic condition being passed on). I also know women IRL with fertility issues who had babies after treatment at the ERI, including one with stage 4 endo and hydrosalphinx like yourself. I was happy with treatment there.


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Susan,

Thank you for replying. Congrats about your success. I'm trying to be more positive after a few days of feeling sad about it all. I just wanted to know how other people have found ERI. I think they have been ok but find sometimes I don't believe what they tell me. But it's just my own paranoia more than anything else. 

Thanks for the story about your friend. I need to remember this is my first cycle and that it's not the end and just the start. 

By far one of the most difficult things to deal with.

Good luck with your new arrival. Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey NN  after having 3 cycles with ERI I can honestly say I don't have a bad word to say, I really feel they tried everything with me to make my treatment successful and luckily it now has been! Good luck with ure cycle  xxx


----------



## IvyStar

Thanks for your reply Miss Fruity. Congrats on your success also.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey lovely ladies how r we all? 

Nibo howz treatment going? U must be nearly at EC stage or there abouts?? Hope the side effects aren't too bad 

MrsRoss I can't believe it's nearly ure due date eeek! U must be glad it's got a bit cooler over the last few days it's must be hard being heavily pregnant in tht heat we had :O

Donna hope ure well, have u had any consultations or decided on ure next steps? Dnt give up  

AFM - well I'm 11 weeks 2 days today and have my ''12 week'' scan on Tuesday wen I'm 11+4! Haven't had an easy pregnancy at all and already spent a week in hospital and still a bit unwell  

Had been insanely itchy since 7 weeks like so itchy I was bleeding all over and blood tests came bak tht my liver was abnormal and I had bad jaundice too  after lots of tests etc the results came bak tht I have a rare condition Thts pregnancy related called obstetric cholestasis  it's normally after 30 weeks u get this so this is the first they had ever seen it so early, I have now started medication tht I was also so worried about as before 12 weeks it may not have been safe but if I didn't take it my liver wudve stopped functioning! I have had 4 scans so far and the babies seem to be doing absolutely fine but just praying the next scan on Tuesday goes well! I need to be monitored at hospital every week so going to be a long pregnancy! 

U wud think after the pain of 3 IVF cycles I was due a break but the worrying has just been never ending, all i want is to enjoy my pregnancy and feel normal but it's not been easy 

Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Good to hear from you miss fruity, you haven't had the best start but glad that all is ok with you and the little ones. 
I'm off tomorrow 1st in at 9am for EC. This seems to have come round so quick, think it's a few days earlier than last time. So it's all go again. I'm very anxious and very emotional this time. 

I'll keep you all posted xx


----------



## MissFruity

Massive good luck today Nibo!!  can't wait to hear how u got on xxx

I had my 12 week scan yday, was measuring 12 weeks one day and both twins were doing fab, it was amazing! Back up in 4 weeks for another scan and hopefully they will tell us the sex at tht point  still getting bloods done every week for my liver but things are on the mend and i'm relieved tht the medication I'm on hasn't affected our babies 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck nibo and hope all goes well wondered where you had disappeared lol 

Miss fruity - none of us seem to get and easy time of it after it bring hard journey to get there it's still hard once your pregnant 
The scan sounds amazing have you told everyone now? 

Mrs Ross - time really is coming in for you now not long at all )) xxx


----------



## Nibo

Quick reply girls, got 4 eggs collected. Tried not to get too disappointed but like they say it's not about the quantity, it's the quality. Was very tired yest and a lot sorer than last time. Anyway the dreaded phonecall that I had to make after 11. All 4 were injected but only 2 fertilised. Won't know until tomorrow morning whether transfer tomorrow of sat. Just gotta pray they keep strong. 

Hope everyone else good. 
Will catch up better later xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Any news nibo 1 is all you need for it to be a success Hun 
Keep strong I think this is def your time xx


----------



## Hope537

Hi, was wondering if anyone can shed some light on the process at ERI. We went on the GRI waiting list last year and had all our initial tests. They asked if we would be willing to travel to Edinburgh if space came up first.
we have now been sent an appointment for ERI which they say will take 3 hrs to do a scan, a sample and go over consent forms. Does this mean we will be starting our cycle soon? Anyone else been in same situation?
also we have already done a private cycle, would this have any effect on our eligibility?

sorry for all the questions, just hate not knowing the timelines of what we're working towards!

thanks x


----------



## MissFruity

Hey I also transferd from GRI to ERI to start treatment quicker, if u click on the link to my diary I have all the dates of when I started to give u an idea of timescales  xxx


----------



## Hope537

Thanks so much and massive congrats on your outcome! Looks like we will hopefully be good to go in next few months then. Funny I read in your diary about your holiday. That's exactly what we're doing, 5*all inc to turkey in Sept to keep us going!

can I ask was your 3rd attempt NHS funded? I thought it was 2 cycles you got on NHS


----------



## Nibo

Hey Hope, 
I was the same as Miss Fruity, funny as we both go way back together from the start lol. I transferred form Glasgow to Edinburgh too. If I remember rightly it wasn't long after your initial appointment I got started, think it was next cycle or 2nd one atleast. I was so irregular so I think I waited much longer than Miss Fruity, but like she says have a read of her diary and you will get a better idea. Cant comment on Glasgow but cant fault ERI. Unfortunately my first cycle didn't work and here's hoping next one does. Just had a 2 embies transferred today. Staff are ERI all all so lovely. This is my last shot though, only 2 shots for me.

Hope you get started sooner rather than later. xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, 
2 day transfer again for me, 2 embies stayed strong. 3 cell and 4 cell. They said they were really good but I'm convinced that they say that to everyone now even if its not that great.  Lol. Anyway both embies on board just gotta do the right thing now and stick. Countdown to the 20th for my blood test. 

What happens if this one doesn't work? I have no idea.  

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Congrats on being PUPO Nibo!!!!  ure 2 little embies will be little fighters just stay positive! Look at my last cycle, 15 eggs, only 3 fertilised and out of the 3 only 2 were good quality and those 2 are now little babies inside me, it is defo quality over quantity, when I found out how low my fertilisation rate was again I assumed my embies weren't good quality but being put bak home as soon as possible gives them a great chance at snuggling in  

My thoughts were the exact same thinking wot I was going to do if It didn't work but DP kept pushing it out of my mind saying ..It will work this time so I just stayed positive telling myself it had worked and luckily it has  xxx


----------



## Hope537

Aww I really hope it goes well for you. Thanks for the info. I had a negative private cycle in April, has taken a while to feel ready to try again, still dreading it but want to get it over with now I know what to expect! 
although for my last cycle I only had to inject stimms as my down reg was just one injection of prostap, I see ERI use bursellin for down reg so totally dreading more injections!
was worried having a private cycle would go against us for NHS funding but hoping it won't!


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all,

Miss fruity- sorry to hear your having such a tough time, you would think things would get easier. Great news about the scan though. Ur wee pics on your profile are absolutely beautiful. I remember when I had mine done, it was so emotional and couldn't get over how much they looked like a real baby already! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xxx

Nibo - congrats on being PUPO! As everyone has said its quality not quantity that matters. I didn't have many either but they were good quality and thankfully one of them took hold. I was advised that they wouldn't put them back in unless they were good quality, and if they are 4 cell they are exactly at the stage they should be. Best of luck and roll on the 20 th! Xxx

Donna - how's things with u? Made any decisions yet? Xxx

AFM - getting fed up sitting at home. Midwives concerned as my blood pressure has been quite raised at last couple of apps, so now getting checked twice a week.  Good news is that baby's head has started to engage, so fingers crossed it's not too long now.

Have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## Inukshuk

Hey Hope,
I am in a similar position to you in that I had a failed private cycle earlier in the year and am due to start treatment at the RIE. I live in Lothian so have 2 NHS goes. The fact that we had a private cycle no longer affects the NHS eligibility thankfully! I had my consent appointment last week and was told I will most likely start in October. We go back in a fe weeks for a nurse appointment and sperm analysis. I was at GCRM for the private cycle and think the protocols are quite different. Feeling excited again after the failed cycle in Feb and unsuccessful FET (embie a didn't defrost). 
Hope your consents appointment goes well and Nibo, hope you get the result you want!


----------



## Hope537

Hi inukshuk
We were also with GCRM, couldn't fault them, just hoping ERI take as good care as they did. Have heard good stories about them so fingers crossed. Can't complain when it's not costing £6k though! Hoping a different approach on protocols will be a good thing. Can only hope  

Sounds like we will be around similar times will see what our appointment brings!


----------



## IvyStar

Hi ladies,

It's OTD tommorrow and I've to go into ERI at 8am. How long does it take to get the results back? I think I'll have to phone?  Can you let me know what ERI do?

Thanks


----------



## MissFruity

hey NN they will ask u to call after 1pm for the results, keep ureself occupied its the longest 5 hours imaginable!! massive good luck to you tho  xxx


----------



## IvyStar

Hi miss fruity,

Thank you! Gosh I'm soooo nervous even thinking about it!


----------



## Nibo

Everything crossed for you NN. We do alot of waiting but I tell you what its the worst wait ever. Like Miss Fruity says try and keep as occupied as much as you can. I have been there once before week on Wed i will doing it again. xx


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Nibo,

Thanks for the advice. This is my first time! I'm so scared.  I've not done an early test as too scared.  Did they give you Crinone 8%? I'm worried that's why af hasn't come rather that me being pregnant.  Have you any experience?


----------



## IvyStar

How's your 2ww been Nibo?


----------



## Nibo

Hi NN, sorry never managed to get back to you yesterday. Yeah I got Crinone, lovely stuff!!

My first cycle I was a nervous wreck which s understandable for all of us. My 2nd cycle it seems to have been a breeze, everything seems to go so much quicker and to be honest that a week tomorrow for me and I dont seem to have iven it as much thought as last time. What will be will be.

Enough about me, how did you get on today. If it's not good we are all here to support you as much as you want. You will feel awful for a wee while, I know I kept thinking I had done something wrong, why me? its not easy.  Its easy to say but try stay positive. 
Do you get another cycle? xx


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Nibo,

Don't worry and thanks for your reply. I had my test and it was a BFP! I'm over the moon. I honestly did not think this work with all my issues! 

I just hope everyone going through this gets a BFP! It's so traumatic and i feel so grateful, blessed and lucky!

I need to go back to ERI at the beginning of September for my first scan! 

All the best and really hope you get good news too xxx


----------



## Inukshuk

Many congrats NN. Hopefully there will be lots of ERI BFPs the next few weeks and months! Looks like we will be at similar times Hope...how are you feeling about the second go? I looking forward to starting again and trying to keep positive. Every week feels like a year at the moment! I've decided to get an endo scratch at GCRM the cycle prior to treatment so haven't quite said goodbye to them just yet. Hope your consents appointment goes well.


----------



## IvyStar

Inukshuk- thank you. I hope you can get a positive result from ERI too. I suppose the more BFP's the shorter the list gets and hopefully it's quicker for others. Good luck and all the very best. I was ready to go for the endo scratch if mine didn't work. Dr Thong from Eri works at spire at shawfair and he has a bit about it on the spire website. I never got treated by him but think he's like a fertility guru! Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey ladies 
Hope you are well ? 
Nibo - not long now till otd how are you feeling about it and in yourself

Mrs Ross - not long left now him are you getting nervous  

Miss f - how are you keeping ? Hope you are getting on better and no more problems 

As for me ladies I have made no decision as yet to wat I'm going to do but fingers crossed we will talk about it soon but I'm really hoping that we can do one private round xx


----------



## Nibo

Congratulations NN, so pleased for you. I will find out what the future hold for me on Wed, this time round I have done really well and not been thinking about it in my 2ww but as time gets nearer I'm starting to get so anxious, thinking bout testing (although I won't) I have had so many different symptoms some very different than cycle but trying not to feed into all of them as all these symptoms could be good or bad. The only thing that will tell is the blood test. Roll on Wed, hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi all hope everyone is well.  This time round I have done really well and not been thinking about it in my 2ww but as time gets nearer I'm starting to get so anxious, thinking bout testing (although I won't) I have had so many different symptoms some very different than last cycle but trying not to feed into all of them as all these symptoms could be good or bad. The only thing that will tell is the blood test. Roll on Wed. Xx


----------



## IvyStar

Good luck for Wednesday Nibo. You're best just to wait for the nurse to do the blood test and that way it's accurate. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 🍀🙏


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies! 

Nibo - hats off to you being so calm this time u deserve a medal ☺ not long now for u eeek wishing u all the luck in the world can't wait to find out! U sound as if u are staying positive which is the best thing we can do! 

Nice to hear from u Donna and hopefully u manage a little private cycle ☺ any idea wot clinic u wud go to? I have a friend who has an appointment at GCRM next week, she sed their prices seem quite reasonable! 

Hope ure well MrsRoss not long now ☺

AFM - well I can't believe Thts me 14 weeks 2moro, had a private scan today since I'm still a psycho tht worries constantly but thankfully both twinnies are doing amazing, they have even started sucking their thumbs and smiling it's so surreal to watch. Have our 16 week scan 2 weeks on Tuesday and can hopefully find out the sex of them then eeek I can't wait to know wot they are 😀 

Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Nibo 
Your time has come in really quick 

Afm I have looked at the Nuffield and gcrm in Glasgow I think they all look reasonable to be honest but I think there can be a lot of add ons I just want the best chance for the best result 

A friend if mine has told me to read a book called spirit babies ? Anyone read that? Xx


----------



## emyfraser

Hi everyone

I'm super hacked off just now and hoping someone may be able to have a bit of advice.

I'm on my first month of Clomid, day 27 just now. Dr Thong told me to urine test weekly (I was given 8 vials, so I'm assuming this is for 2 months) to find out whether the 25mg is working for me or whether they need to adjust. My next appointment is in November.
I'm SURE (though am now doubting myself) he told me to drop off the first tests after a month, then call for the results. 
I've just called and have been given the total run-around. I was passed to three different departments finally ending with one saying that they don't give results to patients and that they give the results directly to the consultant who requested them. 
So now what?  Who can I call to find out it's working?  Reception at the fertility centre was my first call and they said they didn't have the information, so I'm stumped!

thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## IvyStar

Hi, speak to one of the nurses and tell them you're worried and need a doctors consultation on the phone. There are other docs that can look at your notes and tell you what's going on. Hope you get info you need. Just say you want a second opinion regarding the process.


----------



## mrs ross

Nibo, just wanted to wish u good luck for your test tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it's ur time. Let us know how u get on xxx

Miss fruity - can't believe u are 14 weeks already. Time really does fly. It doesn't seem that long ago since we were all waiting to start treatment. So reassuring seeing the wee babas at the scan. If doesn't stop, I really look forward to hearing the heartbeat at my midwife apps. xx

Donna- that's great news that u have started looking at private. I'd got the brochure for GCRM when I thought the NHS wait was taking so long. Had some good reviews and success rates, although couldn't complain about the treatment I had at the nuffield through GRI. Just go with ur heart xxx

AFM - still here impatiently waiting to meet my wee baby (although not sure it is that little with all the digging in the ribs I have been getting! Lol). My official due date is Sunday and I was hoping I would be early, but I think this wee one is just going to get me to wait a wee bit more - as if I haven't been waiting long enough? ! Lol xx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck for tomorrow nibo will be thinking of you xxx

Mrs Ross - so exciting for you can't wait to hear wat you have had  xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thinking of u Nibo xxx


----------



## emyfraser

Well, I guess the Clomid made me ovulate.... I got a BFP this morning! 

I'm shaking, and terrified it won't stick. My husband is going away for 7 weeks in 2.5 weeks and it would be awful to lose it while he was away. Happy thoughts though, this is a good thing even if it doesn't end the way we hope!


----------



## IvyStar

Oh wow! Brilliant. If you got a BFP the embryo must have stuck as the hcg is detected after implantation. Hope it goes well. Xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, just to say not good news. Didn't work again. So hard to say how I'm feeling at the moment, so upset and finding it really hard to take in. Not sure what our next step is. Waiting for appointment to see dr, don't think they will be able to give any answers. 
My head is all over the place just now with what are we going to do etc, self fund but costs so much, certainly can't afford that kinda money just now. 
On a lighter note we will get back to enjoying trying naturally as much as poss and who knows. I'll still be popping in and out to see how everyone is doing. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Nibo, 

Really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. Xxxxxxx


----------



## donnamoff

Nibo 

I am so sorry and unfortunately you are now in same position as me 

I know exactly how you feel right now and it's not nice it will get a little easier and just take done time before rushing into any more decisions 

It's heartbreaking stuff this 
Wat does your hubby say? 

Take care xxx


----------



## Peacelily35

Hi all,
I had my first cycle (long protocol) in July and it all went pretty smoothly. I had one top quality embryo transferred and have 2 frozen, which we were very happy with considering I had a very low amh. We were over the moon to get the BFP several weeks ago that we've waited so many years for. Then I had some bleeding but my blood levels were still rising and bleeding stopped so everything seemed fine. I realised bleeding is a lot more common than people think so we were sure our first scan would be ok. Especially as I felt so pregnant and everything looked good. The scan showed no sac or embryo and I am now waiting to miscarry and possibly get a d & c. We are devastated as you can't help but think ahead. I am wondering if people with similar experience had to wait 3 months or less? I think the baby stopped growing around Aug 14th so I'm hoping I could be ready for second cycle by November. Hope you all get your BFP's very soon - we all deserve it.
xx


----------



## MissFruity

Nibo I am so so sorry to read this  life is just so unfair! Don't give up hope and keep in touch  

Hope use are well too Donna and MrsRoss!  MrsRoss are u a mummy yet?? ☺

Love to you all 

Xxx


----------



## MJS24

Does anyone know the current waiting times in Edinburgh for IVF/ICSI?


----------



## mrs ross

Hi girls, just to let u know that I had a very healthy bouncing baby girl on Sunday weighing in at a hefty 9llb 1oz. She is probably going to be a right little madam having make us wait an additional 2 weeks for her arrival! Lol

Ended up having to be induced twice to get things started but glad to say that I managed a natural birth with just a bit of gas and air. Had a bit of a scare at the end with my placenta, which also didn't want to leave, resulting in emergency surgery and me losing over 2 litres of blood! Was seemingly a close call!  have now ended up having to get blood transfusion and finally got home yesterday afternoon, when km sure the fun will begin! 

Miss fruity - it will be ur turn next! Hope u r keeping better? 

Nibo and Donna - I hope ur time comes. I really know what a miracle I have here and hope that u both get ur own wee miracle at some point in the future.

xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Congratulations MrsRoss!! Woooo do u have a name yet? Hope ure recovering ok after wot sounds like a traumatic time! God they don't make it easy for us lol  

Im now 18 weeks on Monday and having 2 little girls!!  started feeling movement yesterday too which is so surreal, feel very lucky to be where I am right now but still quite anxious and paranoid everyday  

Still thinking of Nibo and Donna too  I hope use are doing ok xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Congrats mrs Ross 

I did see a pic of her on a friends page ;-) she is just gorgeous 

Sounds like you didn't have an easy time at all you would think someone would give you a break lol 

Miss fruity -your time really is coming in now as well isn't it  when are you due? You will be early with twins ? My sister had twin boys about 36 weeks I think nearly 7 lb each too lol poor get 

Nibo 
How are you ? Xx


----------



## Josie1

It might depend on your postcode. I know Glasgow does x


----------



## IvyStar

Hi, I was put on the list in June 2013 and Started my cycle July 2014. But started on decapeptyl in April to prepare me for starting stimms in July. I don't think it's down to postcode and more to do with when your fertility investigations state something
is wrong like endo, Pcos etc. if it's already known they will prob add you on the ivf/icsi waiting list on your first appointment. 

I phoned and phoned to get a cancellation and eventually managed to get one 3 months prior to my next app. I'd sugesst if you've had all the tests they recommend then try and get a cancellation.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## donnamoff

Good evening ladies 

How are we all ? Xx
Wats  happening ? Xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi was wondering if anyone can help me regarding self funding?
[/size]Luckily I got a BFP back in Dec 2012 with my first attempt of ICSI which was funded with being our first attempt, I was told that I would need to pay £500 by time my LO one a year old to store the frozen embryos I have for 5 years. I am now starting to think of trying for number 2 which I know we will need to fund, does anyone know if the hospital need the money upfront before any treatments starts or if they invoice you after you commence the treatment. I'm trying to plan ahead as I know I have limited time with the embryos only being stored for 5 years and 2 years have flown by already!
[/size]
[/size] Hope everyone is well and thanks in advance xx


----------



## Josie1

I would think u would need to pay in full for fee and drugs before you commence treatment x


----------



## skyelark

Hi twinkle0801, yes they want full payment 1 month prior to treatment. For FET £800 and that's everything covered including any extra meds or scans etc. Can be paid on credit or debit card, credit card helps if you have got a 0% on purchases for a while. Good luck when it come round. x


----------



## bombsh3ll

They want the money up front. One thing I would get them to clarify is the amount (if any) you will get back if things don't go to plan eg no thaw/transfer as this was never discussed with us in advance.

I would have assumed a proportionate refund yet this was not the case.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Sorry just noticed the replies.

Thanks so much everyone for getting back to me!

Thanks Bombsh3ll will defo make sure they clarify that - you would think they should refund atleast part!

Got to love a 0% purchase credit card  think that's what ill need to do when time comes.

 All the best xxxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi all, just wondering how everyone was? 

Hope you all have a lovely Xmas! 

Hope u have been keeping well Miss Fruity? Any sign of these little twins? 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey! It's great to hear from u! Howz the little one? U must be so excited for Christmas this year 🎅 ...I'm good thanks now 32+2 and getting induced on the 27th January at 37+1 if they haven't arrived before then eeek! Still feels like a dream at times and been really anxious all the way through, officially started Mat leave today too was great timing hehe ☺ 

Hope use are well Nibo and Donna and have a great day 2moro xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Miss fruity,
Eilidh is doing great, can't believe how big she is already!! Time really does fly in, don't know where the day goes. I'm sure you'll find that out for yourself very soon, especially with you having two little bundles of joy. Xmas was great, had both sets of grandparents over for her first xmas and needless to say she has been very spoiled.

I'm sure your going to just love motherhood. It's absolutely brilliant and I'd love to be pregnant again. However I know that it's not going to happen and am so thankful for having our one wee daughter. Her little smiles really make u melt! 

Enjoy your maternity leave and the best of luck when the time comes. Mind and let us know their weights etc. I'm so excited for you as I know how difficult my journey to get here was and urns was so much more difficult with the ivf.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies, not sure if anyone still here but just to let use know I have reached the 37 week mark and being induced 2MORO to have our little girls   

hope use are all doing well no matter where use are in your journey and I wish use all the best   use were great support for me during my journey so when the time comes for use again I will continue to support you too 

mrsross - I hope ure little one is doing well and that use had a lovely xmas and new year as a family  

love to you all

fruity

xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Miss Fruity,

Wow the time has really flown in. Best of luck for tomorrow. I was induced and when it worked (the 2nd time) it was really fast (just over 3 hours of labour). Hope it works first time for you and you have two wee bundles of joy very very soo . It's so exciting!! And you'll really love being a mum. So much better when you've had to go through all that we have, I really think you appreciate how precious it is all the more. Just expect a lot of tears over the first few weeks! I couldn't stop myself sometimes, was just so happy! Remember and let us know their weights, names etc. I can't wait. You really feel like you know every one on this group and like you say the support has meant so much. I really hope the rest of the group gets to experience this sometime soon and whenever their journey starts again I'd love to support them through it. This group did so much for me, I didn't know where to turn sometimes and it was really nice to know there was folk here that understood exactly what u were going through.

We had a lovely xmas. LO was so spoiled! I don't know where to put everything. I'm trying to persuade hubbie that we need a wee sun room or something! Lol we are going to baby swimming today for her third swimming lesson! So good for them

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hey miss fruity, just wanted to send u one last message to wish u all the best today (or the next few days). So excited for you! xxx


----------



## Peacelily35

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on here since miscarrying in August after fresh transfer. Royal infirmary didnt have room to schedule next round until 8 months later - had hoped it would only three months as I felt ready. It's been a long wait but here I am now. Feeling strong again and have started Decapeptyl down reg for FET next month. They have told me it could take up to 7 weeks to do transfer depending on my lining. My lining was nice and thick before down reg and as you all know they want it very thin during this time - only to make it thick again afterwards!    
Anyway, I don't want it to drag on as this Decapeptyl is horrible. I know that raspberry leaf tea helps make our lining nice and thick. But my question is: does anyone know any tricks/teas to help it to become thin? Having a scan soon and if it's thin enough I can start the up reg tablets. But if not it may be cancelled. Any advice appreciated! I will have a scroll through this topic for some tips too. 
Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, sorry I been such a stranger but had trouble logging in for such a long time, asked to reset password etc etc and not doing anything. Anyway I'm back!! Think I needed a break though. Has been tough but you just have to get on with things. Been busy with buying a house last year, getting a puppy and work keeping me busy. 
Enough about me, bit late but Mrs Ross, how's motherhood, baby must be coming on. 
Miss fruity, I've arrived back in time for some good news from you about the twins. 
Donna, are you still keeping strong, you have any further plans?

As for me, we're hoping for another try this year. Lots of saving been done and with help from mother in law should be good to go in next few months. Lots of money but have to give it a go. We have spoke about it and if it doesn't work this time we will be going down the road of adoption, discussed donors but it just wasn't for us. So will see what happens. 
Sorry again for being such a stranger 
Hope to hear from you all soon xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo,
Lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you have been extremely busy with moving house, getting a puppy etc. what kind of puppy have you got? I would love to get a wee boxer puppy but hubbie not keen so will have to work in him.
Motherhood is great. Can't believe how much she changes and learns on a daily basis. It's absolutely amazing how clever they are. Her new trick this week is putting her toes in her mouth! Lol - very lady like!! Ha ha. We have also been taking her to water baby classes and she has her last lesson tomorrow with a photo session of her swimming underwater next Sunday. 
Glad you are going to have another try, don't give up hope as miracles can happen. Just look at me and Miss Fruity. I really didn't think it was ever going to work. My hubbie couldn't cope with a baby that wasn't paternally his so I new this was our only chance and I'd never have a baby if this didn't work, so really good you have other options available (which u hopefully won't need).
Let us know when u are back on the treatment wagon so that we can continue to support you.
Lots of love xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies! Well I am now a mummy! Ellie & Abbie arrived on 29th Jan at 2.21am and 2.35am, Ellie weighing 4lbs 14oz and Abbie 6lbs 3oz, still in hospital as Ellie is just too little yet to be allowed home so it's pretty tough rite now I'm exhausted and still recovering myself! Hopefully home in next few days  xxx

Quick post will update fully wen home xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Congratulations Miss Fruity! Glad to hear everything is well. Those are really good weights for twins. Enjoy every minute.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Nibo

Congratulations miss fruity. This is where the fun begins lol. Lovely names. You take care and hear from you soon xx


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations Miss Fruity, I remember speaking to you in the past. 

Beautiful names, wishing you all the luck and love in the world for your family of 4 now 😃


----------



## donnamoff

Congratulations to you all that is such amazing news you must be over the moon 

And you mrs Ross it must be amazing for you also and a lovely fairytale for all of you at Xmas 

That's great for you too Nibo going again 
What clinic are you going with ? How did you decide ? 
We are thinking of doing one more next year as we are getting married this year and I think we are going to go down the adoption root this year too very exciting xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, we are just going to go back to Edinburgh, we thought about changing but 1.they have all our notes, they know us and 2. Our blood tests etc are ok until July whereas if we went somewhere else we would have to go through that again and also will keep the costs down. Honestly wouldn't know where to start if we were looking for somewhere else. I know it didn't work twice for us there but I don't blame them and their statistics are just as good as anywhere else. Not that I study all that lol. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for us. Looking at adoption that could take forever too so if this doesn't work this year could be ages before getting on board with adoption as it's recommended you wait 6-12 months before starting the process!! Waiting again, hey ho, nothing new, used to waiting. 
Hope you are well,you got a date set for wedding? Xx 

Mrs Ross, baby sound like she is fair coming on. When you planning on going back to work? 
Xx 
Miss fruity, how's the family? Xx


----------



## donnamoff

Hey nibo 

Thanks for getting back to me 
Yeah we are getting married feb 2016 and I don't want to do anymore treatment until I'm married but I'm over 6 months clear now from treatment it's about a year to get through the process so am looking into that 

But can't help feeling envious of pregnant people etc just now we have loads but like you say we are used to waiting that's for sure xx


----------



## mrsfilm

Hi All,

I am new to this site. DH and I have just been referred to ERI for ICSI, but have decided to go private as we hoped it would improve on the waiting time.

I don't know if this is true so thought I would ask if any of you more knowledgable ladies knew if this was correct; and how long we could expect to wait for treatment.

I look forward to speaking to you more very soon and thanks in anticipation of your responses.


----------



## Nibo

mrsfilm, when you get an answer let me know lol.I have had 2 failed ICSI treatments at ERI( funded by NHS)  and hoping in next couple months to go again but will be self funding and had been wondering how long too I would have to wait to get started. I'm not holding out that just because self funding it will get you to the top of list. I get impression that doesn't make much difference, I may be wrong though so be good to hear from others. Not putting downer on it though but be prepared that you could be waiting a while to get started. Hopefully you get some answers and get started soon. Its all a waiting game this, you get used to it! X


----------



## bombsh3ll

Ladies,

I just wanted to say that if you are paying for treatment, shop around. My experience at the ERI as a self funded patient was very poor, & fair enough if it's free but if I had my time again I wouldn't have paid essentially private prices for NHS treatment. 

Their approach is very much one size fits all, everyone on the same (aggressive) dose of stimulation whether you are 20 or 40 & hope for the best, never see the same doctor or nurse twice, still using buserelin in order to avoid having to run theatres on weekends, & if it goes **** up they keep most of your money (even if no egg collection takes place).

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll

PS we waited a year from referral for IVF to starting treatment, & I suspect that would have been longer if I hadn't kept phoning up.

B xxx


----------



## AnnieHoo

Hi Nibo I'm also in the position of looking at ERI for self funding. I just called them and the lady said there is no waiting list for self funding you'll get seen straight away.
My reason for choosing ERI is convenience as I live in the isles and have family I can stay with in Edinburgh.

Saying that, in a bit of a tizz right now as only just had a failed cycle last week so a bit panicky. 

*Bombsh3ll* I do like the idea of 2 weeks in Marbs with individualised treatment. It's a bit of a minefield looking at clinics abroad.


----------



## Nibo

Anniehoo, that's gd to hear as I thought I would have to wait ages. I'm not in the position at the mo due to the funds but all being well should be sorted in couple months. For me it's also abit of convenience as all my records there and would save on all initial blood tests as was told they would be ok until July. In my experience I can't fault eri, staff were great and was seen by same doctor on both occasions. Maybe I was just lucky. Here's hoping its 3rd time lucky!! Wishing you(when were you planning on starting treatment again?)and everyone else on their treatments. Keep me posted xx


----------



## AnnieHoo

I'm hoping to start in April Nibo. I was at Spire Edinburgh but it's closing at the end of the month so I'll need to get referred by Dr Thong to ERI but hopefully that won't be a problem. The only other thing is the expiry dates on all the tests. Getting the tests together can be pretty stressful. I had my fresh cycle in October so hopefully they'll give the results a year before needing to be renewed.


----------



## mrsfilm

AnnieHoo, thank you so much for that information. That is great news. I was a little worried after some of the earlier posts that we would be waiting a very long time. I don't know if it helps but I was told my referral to ERI was to Dr Thong. So it sounds like he may have moved there after Spire pulling out of fertility.

Nibo, sorry to hear of your failed treatments. Good luck with saving for your self funding - I hope it brings you more success.

Thanks again for the useful information ladies. I appreciate your support.


----------



## AnnieHoo

Hi Mrs Film
Dr Thong was working in both places his day job is at ERI and he took private clinics in early morning / late afternoon at Spire. I think a lot of consultants do a mix of private and NHS. 

I'd really like to be under his care again so if I do decide to give it another go I'd hope to be his patient.


----------



## Nibo

Not sure if self funding gets you to the top of the list as previous thought, phoned up today as in the position to fund our treatment and was told that would be me on the waiting list!!, would be probably July to get started. They said would only get sooner if cancellations etc. I'm used to waiting so thinking a few more months won't make much of difference. Got appointment on 23rd this month to discuss treatment options and how much it will cost, will re-ask the question when I speak to the doctor if can get started any sooner. Not disappointed as I know I'm going to get another chance sooner than I had expected. Third time lucky   Xxx 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nibo

Hi everyone, how are we all doing?
Phone hospital today as I'm in the lucky position to self fund now. Sounds like wouldn't get started until about July though. Was hoping to be sooner but used to waiting and guess it's not that long away. 
Got an appointment on the 23rd this month to discuss treatment and cost. Not looking forward to that as I know to going to be a lot of money so hope it won't be wasted and 3rd time lucky  .

Miss fruity, loving you profile pic. Beautiful. How are things going? Xx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news Nibo. It always feels as though these dates are miles away and you are always waiting, I know it did when I was going through treatment. I was always looking at the diary and all the appointments etc, but it will be so worthwhile when it works.  It's the complete opposite for me at the moment, I wish it would slow down. Eilidh is growing so fast and changing all the time, I'm so dreading going back to work in June and wish I didn't have to go back full time, but needs must 😞 

maybe try and have a wee break away just before your treatment to relax and chill out and get in a positive state of mind. It would be lovely to have you and Donna joining Miss Fruity and I. I appreciate how lucky I am every day and really hope you both get to enjoy the same luck some day 😍

Donna - good luck with the wedding planning. It will certainly keep you busy and your mind off things, I can remember it well.

xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi Everyone


I called up today after reading your message about going on a waiting list for self funding and i was told there is no waiting list    i'm hoping on starting treatment around August/September but thought id phone in advance just incase the list gets bigger, think ill just call every month incase it gets busy.


Hope all goes well at your meeting and you get to start sooner. All the best xx


----------



## Blacksand

Hiya. 
I live in the Scottish Borders and apprently there's no waiting time in the Borders or so we were told... I had my first fresh cycle in November at ERI last year and that was after my very first consult with Doctor Fay Rogers in the Borders General Hospital in March last year. So that was a 8 month wait. I had a BFP, but unfortunately had a mmc in January. I had an d&c an was instantly referred to have a medicated FET which I am starting this month as soon as AF arrives. Actual transfer booked in for May. So that's been 3/4 months since mmc. Not too bad, I suppose. Just hope it works this time round.


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies. 
How are we all doing today ? And on your journeys ? Nibo how about you? What's your latest 

Well me I'm still wedding planning for February but I have been looking at different places and maybe make an app to see the consultant to see what they say and go from there 

Mrs Ross how's that little princess of your getting on ? 

And miss fruity you will def have your hands full lol 

Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Donna,

Lovely to hear from you. Hope the wedding plans are coming along well. Me and my mum have been doing a lot of the wedding planning for my brother over the last few months. He's over in China and coming home to get married in July. I'd forgotten how stressful it all is getting everything organised! But much more enjoyable when it's your own! Make the most of it because the actual day goes really quick.

That's great news that you are seeing a consultant. Hopefully they are able to give you some good advice and give you your own little miracle. Have you still being looking at the adoption route too?

My little girls is no longer a baby 😓 crawling about, toddling with you holding her hands and takes temper tantrums already when you try and put her down (she just wants to walk everywhere). We are away a little holiday to centre Parcs tomorrow. Can't believe how much stuff you've got go take with a little one. Then that's me back to work the following week 😢 really not looking forward to that.

Nibo hope things are good with you too.

Better go as that's my wee one just waking from her nap

Xxxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi girls, 
Lovely to hear from you. When you getting married Donna? Won't do any harm seeing a consultant, see if there is anything else that can be done. Keep us posted on how things go. 

Mrs Ross, sound like a little person keeps you on your toes. 

Well me, all goes to plan I will be starting treatment again in July. Waiting for period to start this month, will go for initial scan when that comes and then injecting in July period. Can't believe it's been about a year since last treatment, it's actually gone so quick. I'm just going to try not think too much about it. My plan is this time and I've warned my boss but after transfer I'm going to take time off. I feel abit selfish but it's costing us a small fortune and possibly our last chance also work been so busy, short staffed and quite stressful at times so not risking anything. 

Miss fruity, how you doing? Your 2 must be getting big now. 

xx xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hello ladies! Good to hear from u all 😁

glad the wedding planning is going well Donna! It won't be long before u knw it and it will be here ☺ good luck if u decide to go and speak to a consultant, it certainly won't do any harm! 

Hope u have a lovely time away MrsRoss, sounds like u have ure hands full hehe ☺ 

So exciting tht ure starting again soon Nibo!is it ERI again? Try not to think about, thts wot I done 3rd time, and when I was a off after ET I put my ipod in and went a nice relaxing walk everyday too!ul need to keep in touch and let us knw how ure getting on and remember tht we are here to support us whenever u need it 💖 

Well Ellie & Abbie are now 4 months old! They are such little characters, completely different, Ellie is a little diva and Abbie is completely chilled out! It's hard at times coping when Robert is at work on my own but I'm getting there and getting used to it all now, thankfully they are now sleeping for about 9 hours at nights now so I'm getting some sleep now 🙌 

Love to you all 

Xxx


----------



## xxFloridaxx

Hi, thought I'd join the thread as I started my 2nd cycle of ICSI today at ERI.  You will see from my signature that I had a failed cycle back in June 2014. I then went on to have a hysteroscopy in November to remove fibroids. Best thing I ever done as my AF has settled down, no pain or heavy bleeding any more.  I could have started my 2nd cycle 3 months ago but I just wasn't ready emotionally.  

I had my first appointment today where I was scanned and advised I'm on short protocol. I was on the long protocol last time and it seems so much easier and quicker this time round. My AMh level is good and I have about 17 or 18 follicles when they counted. I was given the pill to take until 3rd July. I will then have a short bleed and thrn to go in for another scan on 9th. I will then inject stimms for 2 weeks and hopefully ER will be some time in the 3rd week of July.

Feel really different this time round. I'm not as anxious or worried because I know what to expect.  Don't get me wrong I have different concerns this time round because this is my last shot.  I don't really know how I will feel if it doesn't work again. Slightly nervous because I still have a 1cm fibroid. During my last cyle I had 4 so slightly better this time.

Happy to answer any questions you may have about the process etc.


----------



## Blacksand

Good luck Florida! Hope this time is your time!

I just ah a sort of failed FET. Have to go back to ERI on Friday for a second beta as my first beta last Friday (9dp6dt) was only a 6. 

Anyway, hope it goes smoothly for u

From Sandy


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck for ure cycle Florida xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi folks, yeah miss fruity it's ERI again. Choose to go there again as they had all our info etc and a saving as we didn't need to get all initial blood tests whereas if we had to go somewhere else it would have been starting from scratch. We could have shopped around, we could have looked and priced up so many different places but to be honest we really didn't have the time or energy for that. ERI is familiar to us, we had no problems and staff were great through our last 2 treatments. 

Anyway appointment today after period finally arrived on Wed. Scan went good and some new consent forms to complete, £4850 paid  (hopefully worth every penny), purple bag all ready for starting with next period. Next thing we were told we were going to just start from today, 1st injection done there and then. I was actually speechless, that wasn't in my plans lol. Feeling happy, shocked, excited and very emotional all at the same time. 
So that's me on the journey again, 3rd time lucky. 
Will keep you all posted, back again on the 16th July xx

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## mrs ross

Wow that's great Nibo. I have everything crossed for you. Hope the injections don't impact u too much, I can remember all the bloating, hit sweats and tiredness all too well. Probably better it happening so unexpected as u don't have all the time to worry about things. I really hope it works for you xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Yaay Nibo! Massive good luck and we are all here for u! 3rd time lucky it will be, stay relaxed and positive ☺ my 3rd cycle I got a hypnotherapy cd and I found it really helped xxx


----------



## Nibo

Yeah, I'm so glad it just started there and then, didn't have the whole waiting again, I still don't even think it has sunk in yet lol just getting up doing injections and not even using a 2nd thought. Quiet weird really. 
Miss fruity, what CD did you get? My friend said to me about acupuncture and yoga but as much as I as I will try anything to help this cycle these just done appeal to me atall but the hypnotherapy CD sounds good 
Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

I will check if I still have it on my laptop and let u knw 2moro, if I still have it and u dnt mind mailing me ure address I can copy it onto disk and send u it, it made me fall asleep every night was so relaxing ☺ the other thing I done was go a walk with my ipod in during 2ww just a relaxing stroll to clear my head and found it helped loads too xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, lovely of you to offer but I ordered 1 an got it today so will try out. Funny though coz I'm not even really thinking about the treatment atall. I get up an do my injections an don't even give it a 2nd thought. I have to think twice sometimes though checking to myself did I do my injection, that's how much I'm thinking about it lol 
Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Tht was the exact same as me 3rd time around I was so much more relaxed and the cd helped a lot, I just got on with normal life 3rd time even the 2ww wasn't as stressful, Is Dr Raja still there? I owe him all my happiness as he was a miracle worker with me ☺ xx


----------



## Nibo

Not sure if he is still there, didn't see him at our last visit but we have many more and through past experiences it was normally him we got for our scans. He is very nice, poor guy got us twice for our follow up appointment when last 2 times failed. Can't be the easiest job for them. I personally like all the staff there,think there was only 1 nurse that we didn't think much off but it's like anywhere 'there's always 1" lol 

Xx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, Dr Raja still there. Had him today to do my scan. Lining lovely and thin, started on , back up again on Monday, enough follicles there just now need them to do some growing and be good enough to be collected. 

I have been using my hypnotherapy CD and it has certainly helped with relaxing me and not getting stressed about things. Can't believe how this time around I've been so more laid back. Not sure if that will be when it comes to EC lol, just have to wait an see.

Hope everyone else doing ok. Donna, any further forward with your plans? Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Hi ladies 

Nibo that's amazing news I'm so pleased for you and will check in now more often so hope that this is your time 😀

Sorry for late reply things have been pretty hectic 
Salon has taken off majorly and been run off my feet 
Unfortunately my dad has just had a stroke hopefully he will make a full recovery
My sister in law is getting married this weekend 
My plans are coming along nicely did a lot to begin with so not a lot to do just now 
But will start again  maybe August time with the next few pieces to get sorted 

Miss fruity and mrs Ross how's your little miracles ? 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies not had chance to reply properly but just want to let u knw that I've been thinking of u Nibo xxx


----------



## Nibo

Well ladies it's all go again, bit of a roller coaster today, had scan, follies growing good possibly quicker than was expected to me an docs. Sent to waiting room then called back to say EC on Tuesday. This has been such a funny cycle, everything seems to be going so much quicker than last 2. I've not had time to even think about things. Told to phone as usual for blood results, went to work busy busy and came home to then get phonecall from the other half telling me I forgot to phone and hosp been trying to phone me, at this point I got myself into a right state in tears thinking what a silly cow I was how could I forget? Never have I forgotten to phone. Anyway cut a long story short a msg left on ma phone telling me things have changed and my blood results say I should change and go Monday for EC. Will have to call them in morning and speak to them. I couldn't believe I had forgotten. I had also got myself in a panic about sorting out my shifts at work as I had it sorted from tues and same for other half. All sorted now an will be ready to go. I'm going to take time off work from Monday right up to OTD, depending on result I'll see when I feel fit to return. My boss has been absolutely brilliant through all treatments, I have been very lucky. Chilled out later on with my CD, needed it!! 
Sorry for rambling on. Will keep you posted with news when I have some 
Xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Good luck for tomorrow Nibo that's brilliant news that things have been different this time may be a good sign I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck for 2moro Nibo!! Things are sounding really positive, ure cd must be helping u relax as u sound exactly like I did 3rd time around when using it, will be thinking of u xxx


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Lots of positive stories on this thread recently and exciting times to come as many of you prepare to cycle in the next few months too 
I'm just posting a link to the general board guidelines, pregnancy and parenting info and moderation of posts info as I've been updating and tidying the Scotland boards a bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338035.0

If there's anything else you'd like to see on the Scotland board please pm me 

Sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Nibo

Well, yest wasn't a good day for me, they only managed to get 1 egg!! I was devastated. Thought it was worst day of my life until today, what a day, I couldn't even bring myself to phone the hospital to see if it had fertilised as I had already given up. The vibes I was getting at the hosp before being discharged were awful. I felt paranoid thinking everyone that walked by knew something I didn't but were all trying to keep a positive face on. Can't fault any of them though as they were all lovely and I guess it must be difficult for them too. Anyway, how I managed  the whole  day I don't know, curled up in bed all day sleeping probably did it but phone call 330 with good news saying it had fertilised   Tears of joy couldn't believe it. Transfer tomorrow, hopefully all goes well and makes it through the night. That's just another hurdle, got another wait after tomorrow. Was great through all injections but struggling to stay positive this time, I'll be using my CD everyday I think. Off work now and won't be returning until I'm ready whatever result is. OH said he's not letting me do anything, keeping me locked in the house   lol xx 

Hope all ok with everyone else xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Aww Nibo big hugs!! I know that feeling well, well I always got a lot of eggs but always ended up with hardly any embryos! It really does only take one ☺ out of my 15 eggs last cycle I had 3 embryos, one didn't make it which left me 2 and now they are my 2 cheeky 6 month old girls so just u keep ure positive pants on, during 2ww last time I went a walk everyday rain or shine and sat at the beach half way through and just listened to some music gathering my thoughts and it really helped me relax and take my mind off things ☺ I will be thinking of u and saying a wee prayer for u, and we r here anytime xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Big hugs Nibo one is all you need lovely that's all it takes just one when you fall pregnant naturally you only have 1 you don't get 2 so think that way take a nice walk everyday 😀big hugs xx


----------



## Nibo

My only little embie on board, still not believing it to be honest and the worst of the worst time is still to come. The day we find out if we are finally going to be parents. It's gonna be a long 2ww that's for sure but will be keeping myself busy and short walk everyday with the dog. Other half not letting me do anything, have to ask him permission before I do anything lol. Monthly payment for Netflix will certainly be worth it this month as I also plan on watching  plenty of films. Will keep you posted girls with the outcome good or bad xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Watch as many comedies as u can! Dr raja actually told me to do that and sed he believes it does help  I never done much either I just ate yummy food, relaxed and out for nice walks, got everything g crossed for u xxx


----------



## donnamoff

good job Nibo when is your otd? Xx


----------



## Nibo

Hopefully laughter is the best medicine miss fruity, I did actually read too that after transfer there should be a clown at the hospital lol. My other half ended up being the clown on the way home after transfer and told a few jokes . 

Hi Donna, good to hear from you. How are you doing? My OTD is 10th August. 
Feeling ok just now, loving the time off work, no stresses etc. Could get used to it but gonna have to back sometime. 
xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Eeek a week 2moro! Are u gny hold out? I sed I was but gave in at 9dp3dt, still didn't believe it tho til the blood test lol, hope it goes in quickly for u 😚 xxx


----------



## donnamoff

How are you getting on Nibo! ? 😀hope your taking it easy and lots of 💕💕positive thinking and lots of laughter lol 
Can't believe how quick time has gone for you I'm sure you don't feel like that at all xx


----------



## MissFruity

Been thinking of u Nibo! 💜


----------



## Nibo

Hey girls, I'm fine thank you for thinking bout me. Just plodding on, loving this time off work. I would recommend it to anyone on the 2ww. No work stresses or anything. Even if it's not the result Ive been waiting for it gives you lots of time to think about things. 
We all know what it's like feel a little twinge, sore boobs on and off but I'm just trying not to think too much about it. At the end of the day what will be will be, from just getting 1 little egg to me thinking then it was all over to the surprise that it had fertilised, here's hoping I get another surprise 

Other half off after today for the weekend and Monday(the dreaded test day). He defiantly needs the time off, feel like he has never stopped even since starting this cycle, early starts to drive to Edinburgh, straight home then off to work. If weather is ok we are going to take off to the Lake District with the doggie. Sunday I'm going to make a nice dinner and try get an early night for an early start on Monday. The only thing I hate about test day is you have to be there before 930, they take your bloods then you can't phone up for results till after 2pm. I was thinking about POAS before going but no! We have always said we wouldn't do that. I think I will know in myself if it's worked or not, last two cycles I had spotting on the morning of the tests and just knew it was all over but like I say what will be will be!!  .

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## MissFruity

Eeek not long now and go u for not testing! U sound really positive and a nice relaxing weekend away with hubby will be fab ☺ I have everything crossed for u, hurry up Monday now!! ☺ xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I'm praying for you Nibo but I know what you mean what will be will be that's the best way time will tell please take care of yourself and your oh as he too will be feeling it also not easy for the men as its U.S. Ladies that get all the support 
Just make time for each other as after everything and after either way the result you both will have only each other to share it all with 😀😀xx


----------



## Nibo

Well, today's the day. Don't know how I'm feeling to be honest, mixed emotions. Had a meltdown yesterday, think because I have had such a good week not stressing, not really even thinking about the 2ww and then 'boom' it hit home that it was that time again, also the feeling that AF was on her way didn't help but all seems gd this morning though. I may be sounding quite positive at he mo but deep down I'm crapping myself 😂. Like I say what will be will be. Another long wait after my bloods, still not gonna POAS though even though it has been going through my head a lot.

Hope everyone ok, will keep you posted later on.
xxx


----------



## MissFruity

I actually feel so nervous for u! Praying u get ure BFP, and well done for not POAS u deserve a medal for that, lots of love xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, Donna and Mrs Ross,  I can't quite believe it yet as just got the news that it's a BFP, whoop whoop  . Thank you all for the support and chats don't think I would have got through a lot without you girls. 

Don't worry I won't be a stranger will be still on this keeping tabs and updates. Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

I have been checking this all day!!! Ahhh I'm so happy for u I knew it wud be a BFP this time as u have kept up tht positivity ☺ wot was ure beta level? Congrats to u and ure DH 💖 xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, they didn't tell me what my beta levels were but also I never asked, didn't even think to ask, was just so emotional hearing the news. Did you go back to ERI for your first scan?? They have asked me to go back on the 31st. Think I just expected then to say 'that's it from us, get in touch wi your own folk in your area' I actually can't wait to go back, we both want to say a big thanks to all the staff. Like I said earlier I would so recommend that anyone have time off work during 2ww, certainly made a big difference to me, understand that some people may not have much choice though. I gotta keep thinking its early days and anything can happen but for the time being I'm going to be on a high  . 

xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Yeah we went back 3 weeks later too for 7 week scan, it was the most amazing thing ever, they check little bean has a healthy heartbeat then they tell u to fne ure midwife at own GP and give u a form to send them once baby arrives ☺ we took a thank you card and tub of chocs ☺ I found this 3ww worse than the 2ww! Just Try stay relaxed like u have been and anything at all u knw where I am ☺ xxx


----------



## Nibo

That's good, I just don't remember you mentioning that you went back to ERI. Silly me paranoid again wanting to see me, was something wrong lol. I suppose paranoia becomes a regular occurrence  . Funny we said yesterday that we were glad to be going back and would also take a card and chocolates, we'll deserved. I'm sure you will hear from me again asking many more questions xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Yes being paranoid is normal, I think I relaxed from about 32 weeks lol just after everything we go through its harder to relax, I was a psycho doing tests everyday even phoning clear blue to ask wot level of hcg each stage on a digi measured 😯 I can laugh now but my DP thot I was crazy lol ...Once they were born I sent ERI a card and pics of me at EC, pics from transfer then pics of them just born 😊 xxx


----------



## donnamoff

Nibo 😀😀😀😀😀💕💕😘💗💗💗I am so chuffed for you that's amazing news I bet you need to keep pinching yourself you must be on cloud 9 have you told anyone ? Or are you going to wait 
How many attempts was this one ? So just me left now to get a bfp!!! Out of our 4 club lol 
So exciting please keep us updated want to keep in touch with you all xx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, thank you. I still can't believe it and probably won't until after seeing scans etc. like miss fruity said this wait now for first scan is probably one of the worst😁.
This was our 3rd and final try, we self funded and certainly wouldn't have been able to fund anothr one. We has talked though and really not sure I could have gone through another cycle again. 
I felt very different during this cycle, was off work from EC and i never felt better, so relaxed, chilled. I thought i would have gone crazy but I was fine. 

It will be you next 👍💞will be keeping everything crossed for you when you start again. Do you have any plans to do another cycle? 
xxx


----------



## donnamoff

I'm not too sure it will be our 3rd attempt and will be self funded too and would also be our last also 
But will have a think about it after the wedding I think maybe middle of next year I think also I would take 2 weeks or so off too 😀

Again like you it's a big deal to do it all again really I seem to be fine during but I feel terrible after I come off the drugs so it's something I really need to think about xx


----------



## MissFruity

How u gettin on Nibo? 💜 hope it's not dragging too much for u! Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, hi.. I see what you mean, the 2ww seems a doddle compared to the wait for the first scan. I'm guessing that every stage will be like this and you won't actually be able to believe it or settle until your baby is in your arms. These folk that get pregnant at the drop of a hat, fair play to them and lucky that they can conceive naturally but I just don't think they comprehend like we do and what it means to us. I'm actually glad to have been part of all this. I'm still not back to work, I decided that I still needed time until scan before going back. I'll be back for 3wks then on a wks holiday so I'm sure I can cope with that  , lucky that I can and still get paid. I'm keeping myself busy, my wee dog is loving it as she is getting out out for loads more walks, she is in for a shock when I return to work as there won't be so many. Symptoms change from day to day, sometimes nothing and then really sore boobs and getting bigger, the other half is loving them   . I never seem to get a full nights sleep, can wake anytime between 3 and 5am "ping" wide awake. It's a bummer but seem to cope ok with the lack of sleep. Wk on Monday is my scan so will keep posted on how it went. What kind of scan is it, the lovely probe or on the tummy? 

Hope you are well, your 2 must be getting big and getting into everything. When are you returning to work? Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

It's the lovely probe again if I remember right lol tht shud be ure last time having it woo! ☺ each day is like a lifetime but as time goes on and ure belly grows u will relax, well I think i finally properly relaxed at 32 weeks! Oh my 2 are wee monkeys we have been away visiting family in Somerset this week which has been a challenge their sleeping routine and everything has gone to pot 😢 but bak home 2nite and bak in their own cots at last, I can't believe they are nearly 7 months old it really does go in so quickly just feels like yesterday they were born, dnt worry if u have lack of symptoms too as I didn't have any symptoms at all before first scan and had 2 babies in there ☺ xxx


----------



## mrsfilm

Hi everyone,

I've not been on for a while and have been reading up on some of the latest posts. Congratulations Nibo.

DH and I have had a couple of appts at ERI now. We're now waiting for an SSR.  Does anyone know if there is a long waiting time for this?

Saw Mr Donat a month ago and he suggested that the wait wouldn't be very long for the Op.  But heard nothing, which is very frustrating.  If they said it was going to be approx a month or 3 months or 6 months - I would be able to cope with that better. But to have no indication at all is driving me bonkers.

I was just wondering if anyone has had an recent experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nibo

Hi mrsfilm, thank you. I'm really sorry but I can't help you with that one, not something we required. 
Didn't think it would have been long to wait for that. I would suggest you give them a call and chase it up, wouldn't do any harm. 
All my 3 cycles were at ERI and really can't fault everyone there. I'm actually quite sad that Monday will be my last visit for my first scan as I will then be joining my local midwifery team. (All being well that is).... 

Good luck with your journey, have you been down this road before? 
Xxx


----------



## mrsfilm

Hi Nibo

Thanks for your message.

I called about a week ago and they took the details and said they would phone back - they've not.  I don't want to seem pushy with them, so thought I would give it until next week and if we've still not heard anything then call again.

So far we've seen Dr Thong and Mr Donat and both were lovely and positive.  I don't really have anything bad to say about the experience to date.  It would have helped if the hospital hadn't lost our referral, but that only delayed things a couple of months and we're on track now.

We haven't been down this road before. DH had a Vasectomy about 11 years ago, so we have no choice but to have SSR and ICSI.  I know I can be patient and wait as long as it takes, but it would just be nice to have some sort of indication on the time frame.

Hoping there is a letter in the mail soon, or a positive response to another call to the hospital  

Thanks, Mrs Film


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Mrs film, I also have no experience of SSR but u can never be too pushy in the IVF/ICSI world so just keep calling them ☺ I harassed them at times over the fne to get started but it worked! They have so many patients and so busy it may have just slipped their mind, but like Nibo I had 3 cycles and cannot fault them I really liked everyone and even through all the bad times they really done everything they cud for me and now I have my 7 month old girls getting cheekier by the day! 😊 good luck xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck for 2moro Nibo ☺ can't wait for ure update, hope u manage some sleep 2nite 💕💕💜 xxx


----------



## Nibo

Thank you Miss Fruity, just about to head off. I'm mixed emotions this morning, really anxious as has some discharge yest, not bleeding but brown kind mucous (sorry TMI). I only had it the once and been nothing this morning. I'm trying to be positive and tell myself to get a grip. If all ok after scan I really need to start enjoying this pregnancy but it seems so hard. I wasn't going to but I googled it and the answers all seem to say that there is nothing to worry about and that this is quite normal in the first trimester. Let's hope 

I will keep you posted later xxx


----------



## Nibo

All is well and good, seen that little heartbeat. It's amazing  . Was Dr raja that did our scan, he's so lovely. 
When I mentioned about the discharge he basically said that it wasn't a problem and not to worry, easy for him to say lol. Was very quiet in there today, hardly seen any body that we knew.  Dr Shakur gave us her congratulations in passing and wished us all the best. Was so pleased that we seen one of the original nurses from the very start, Caira   She did our closing meeting explaining about the form that needed to be sent back to them when born. She said if we were passing just to pop it in along with the new arrival. I'm talking as if it's all happened but i know I myself anything can happen but I have to try stop thinking like that now and move forward, think of the future and enjoy it. Will have to wait for date for next scan from my area. Hope I get a nice midwife lol. Roll on 13th April 2016.   xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Yaaay I'm so bloody chuffed for u both. ☺💕 try and relax now u know u have one healthy little baby in there, enjoy every minute, I miss my big bump now and feeling them kicking away, I cudnt wait for the 12 week scan and went for private ones in between as I was  so paranoid with ending up in hospital for a week wen I was 9 weeks but as time goes on u will relax more 😊 keep us all updated with ure journey ☺ my girls are now 7 months old! It just goes by sp quickly, im due bak at work next month already eeek. 

Hope Donna and Mrs ross are doing well too xxx


----------



## mrsfilm

Miss Fruity

Just wanted to say thank you for your encouragement to be pushy!!! I phoned several times since your post and this morning we finally got the SSR date; 12 weeks from when we were told DH was on the list.  Been a bit of a wait, but feel like we may finally be moving along this process.

After our initial referral in February, for self-funding it seems to have taken a long time to get to this point.

Anyway just wanted to say thank you.

Mrs Film


----------



## Nibo

Had our scan yesterday. Dates are completely different to what hospital said for EDD. I had it at 13wks but only 11wks. No worries though all was good, a lovely strong heartbeat and doing abit of jumping about to start with then chilled out. I feel that I should now enjoy this pregnancy and stop thinking negative, think it's only natural giving what we all go through to get to this stage. Meeting with midwife today and detailed scan in dec. due on 20th April. 

Hope all ok 

Great news mrsfilm, good luck with your journey xx


----------



## MissFruity

Excellent mrsfilm, I learned during the process to have no boundaries and just harrass them when I needed answers! ☺ good luck! 

Yaay congrats Nibo I hope u can relax a bit now but I know it's hard, I dnt think I properly relaxed until 32 weeks then by that point it's the labour that starts to worry u lol hope ure midwife app went well today ☺ are use going to have a surprise or find out wot flavour use are having? 💙💖 excited for u xxx


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, midwife appointment went well. She was lovely which I think puts you at ease straight away. We are going to go with the surprise.  . Your two must be getting big now. Are you back at work yet? Xx


----------



## lmkg2011

Evening all,

Am new to posting in the forum.

Hope your all well and someone can help.

Currently going through frozen cycle after a failed fresh cycle in May.  We go for embryo transfer on Wed.

What has people done in between the transfer and blood test, have you continued with your work? etc.

I took time off work in April and May and resulted in a negative.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks 

x


----------



## Nibo

Hi Imkg2011,
Welcome, hope you are well. I have had 3 fresh cycles, with my first 2 cycles I worked right through the whole treatment and unfortunalty didn't work. My last cycle I decided as it was my last chance I didnt work from my  egg collection to being very lucky and going for my 7 wk scan. I'm not saying me not working got me a positive but it certainly helped me. I was able to just chill out, relax and not even think about work. I just looked after myself and it was great because my other half did everything for me lol. He wouldn't let me do anything apart from ironing!!  . I suppose I was lucky to be able to take the time off work and continue to be paid, couldn't have done otherwise. I'm now 15wks, still can't quite believe it some days. As weird as it sounds I had very negative throughout, I just kept thinking that it hadn't worked, even when I went for 7 wk scan I was expecting the worst news. 

I wish you all the best for your transfer and hope the 2ww goes in quick. Keep us posted xx

Miss fruity, Donna, Mrs Ross, are you still out there? Hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## lmkg2011

Nibo said:


> Hi Imkg2011,
> Welcome, hope you are well. I have had 3 fresh cycles, with my first 2 cycles I worked right through the whole treatment and unfortunalty didn't work. My last cycle I decided as it was my last chance I didnt work from my egg collection to being very lucky and going for my 7 wk scan. I'm not saying me not working got me a positive but it certainly helped me. I was able to just chill out, relax and not even think about work. I just looked after myself and it was great because my other half did everything for me lol. He wouldn't let me do anything apart from ironing!! . I suppose I was lucky to be able to take the time off work and continue to be paid, couldn't have done otherwise. I'm now 15wks, still can't quite believe it some days. As weird as it sounds I had very negative throughout, I just kept thinking that it hadn't worked, even when I went for 7 wk scan I was expecting the worst news.
> 
> I wish you all the best for your transfer and hope the 2ww goes in quick. Keep us posted xx
> 
> Miss fruity, Donna, Mrs Ross, are you still out there? Hope you are all keeping well xxx


Thanks Nibo,

I took the time off during my fresh cycle which was in May and it wasn't successful. I work within Financial services on the phones all day and it can be demanding.

Thanks and will keep you posted.

Nice to find a forum regarding this

xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Nibo!! How r u getting on? Hope ure feeling a bit more relaxed! Bump appearing yet? Eek ☺ I'm gd thanks, Ellie & Abbie are now 9 whole months old 😯 I went bak to work part time last week which is a shock, it's tiring but worth every second xxx

Imkg for my successful cycle I had the first week of the 2ww off then went bak to work for the 2nd week to take my mind off it, I work on the phone all day too so after work every day I wud put my ipod in and go a nice walk to clear my mind which helped a lot! Good luck xxx


----------



## mrsfilm

Hi All,

Just a quick update to let you all know that DH had his SSR last week and Consultant said it had been very successful.  After all the waiting it arrived very quickly at the end.  The day took forever for me to by and not being able to be there and see him or look after him for 8 hours seemed like an eternity.

He's recovering pretty quickly; only off work for 1 day and a weekend. 

So now it should be full steam ahead. Thank you for all the support re chasing.  It seems to have worked out.

Just need the postman to deliver the appt card!!!

Mrsfilm x


----------



## donnamoff

Hi all 

For some reason I have not been seeing that any of you have been posting and I had been checking 😀

Welcome mrs film glad to hear all is progressing well with you now and dh 

Miss fruity I can not believe for one min your 2 are that old already and time for you to go back to work lol 

Nibo how are you keeping?are you ok with it all ? Not long now till you will have a huge bump and a little buddy to keep you awake from all the moving around lol❤❤


----------



## Nibo

Hi Donna, nice to hear from you. I'm good thanks. 20wk scan on 2nd Dec. Been feeling ok, only thing over past week is the pain I get in my hip, it comes and goes but worse when I'm getting up during night for a pee. I see the midwife on wed so going to pick her brains. 
I actually still can't believe it from one day to another I wouldn't even think that I was pregnant. 

Last Friday I got married too, we don't mess around . We had discussed it when we first started treatment but just didn't do anything about it. We had a lovely day. Small family and friends joined us at Gretna, then we had a get together in the evening with the rest of our friends and family. It was perfect, just what we wanted and in years to come will be able to tell our little one that they were there too, in mummy's tummy. Lol 

Hope you are well and your wedding plans are all coming together, when do you get married? Do you any plans for future treatment? 
Wishing you all the best xx

Hope everyone else good. Xx


----------



## mrs ross

Wow, I've also not being getting notifications for this page. Huge congrats for you Nibo, I'm so happy for you. As we have said before dreams really do come true and I'm enjoying every minute, even cleaning up sick the last few days.

Donna - I really hope you are lucky too and we will have a full set!! Who would of thought when we first answered that thread that we would all be where we are now! It just shows you what strength we all have to fulfil our dreams, and I really really hope yours come true soon 

Xxxxx


----------



## Digger

First time posting here and I wondered if anyone could give me their opinion on treatment in edinburgh? We self-funded a cycle there in 2009 which unfortunately ended in a missed m/c, and I wasn't all that impressed with them so we tried GCRM and were so lucky to be blessed with twins. Several years later, I just did another cycle with GCRM and sadly another missed m/c.

I understand edinburgh is different in that it's NHS and you essentially pay to shorten waiting time (and if you're not eligible as I won't be now) but can anyone shed some light on their views please? Also what sort of waiting times are there for IVF with ICSI and what's the rough cost?

Thanks for any help/advice x


----------



## ES1976

Hi, 

About to start treatment this week and hope to get some advice and support as we go through this emotional and nerve wracking journey. Am due to be given a Day 21 Decapeptyl injection and am worried that this is not the best option for us (short menstrual cycle - 21-23 days, low AMH, turn 40 at the end of the month). We're self funding. Despite expressing all my concerns it seems this is the only protocol that ERI prescribe for FET. I'm particulary concernced about the time it will take my ovaries to recover following Decapeptyl injection (have been told 4-6 weeks if all functioning properly), side effects and the impact it will have on future IVF attempts. Any advice and reassurances would be truly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Nibo

Hi Digger, how you doing and congratulations on your twins. I have had 3 cycles at Edinburgh, my 1st 2 were funded by NHS but unfortunately didn't work, I was lucky to be able to self fund my 3rd cycle and now sitting here at 25wks pregnant  

We could have gone elsewhere for our 3rd cycle but chose to stay with Edinburgh as our experience we had with them was great, we couldn't fault the staff at all or the treatment. I feel it's a catch 22 with treatment and where you have it done, it will either work or it won't. We were one of the lucky ones that it did work for, how I would have felt if it hadn't have worked for me the 3rd time I don't know how I would have been feeling or saying to you. It's your decision at the end of the day and only you can choose what to do. 

One thing that we thought would change is when we self funded, I was under impression that we would get seen quicker but it makes no difference at all, you go on the waiting list like everyone else. I can't remember off hand how long we waited but it really wasn't long, we were used to waiting,it just became the norm to go by the months and think nothing of it  . Things may have changed now though, better to contact and ask the questions. For our treatment we paid £4850, this was ICSI, it may cost more depending if you need to go for initial blood tests etc, we didn't need to pay for that as our tests etc were still on record and valid. 

I wish you all the best in whatever decision you make, you will know from past experience that it's not an easy journey to go through whatever choices you make.


----------



## Digger

Thanks Nibo and congratulations on your pregnancy!

It's helpful to hear about your experience. I was thinking about trying edinburgh again purely for convenience as although GCRM have satellite appointments in edinburgh, you still have to go to Glasgow for EC and ET, and it was awfully difficult with the twins as we didn't tell a soul what we were going through. We literally had to travel though for one appointment with a bucket as one of the twins was off school vomiting! My poor husband went in to do a back up sample for freezing while I sat in the car with her and then I went in and had scan/bloods for starting stims! Then for EC, he had to travel to Glasgow twice in a few hrs as he had to go back to pick twins up from school then come back for me! It's ridiculous what we have to do but we just get on with it don't we? I had EC mon, ET thurs then job interview to make my post permanent on the fri-stressful or what?!

Not sure I want to wait too long, as I've only just persuaded my husband to try one more time and scared he'll back out it'll waiting too long, and I'm not getting any younger!

All the best as you get closer to meeting bubs. Is it still Dr Thong and Dr Kini/Raja? I felt they were a bit rigid in terms of protocols and wouldn't consider a change despite not a very good response.

Thanks again x


----------



## mrsfilm

Hope everyone is well and Nibo things are progressing smoothly.  25 weeks already!!!

I last posted in October, it seems so long ago now.  DH had just completed his SSR, that all went well and collected 11 straws.  A big relief for him more than anyone.  Since then it seems to have been full steam ahead.  We've had 3 further appts at ERI and I start stims on Thursday. Yeay, but OMG I am bricking it.  I think with Christmas holidays you forget the time passing as you're distracted - came back to work today and hit by reality.

I know it will all be fine on Thursday but just a bit nervous.

Hi Digger, welcome to the ERI pages.  My DH and I self-funded at ERI. We had a few issues at the start with paperwork, things kept going missing.  Then we had to wait for SSR.  But since then we've not really had to wait at all. However, worth pointing out our initial referral to ERI was last Feb.  In terms of cost, I think Nibo is right, I have just paid that lovely bill for our treatment and the price list I saw said ICSI at £4850.

Take care, MrsFilm


----------



## ES1976

Hi, I hope its OK to post on this thread. We're about to start our first FET and feeling very nervous. I'm due to be given a Decapeptyl injection on Day 1 of next bleed to down regulate. I've read a lot about the side effects of Decapeptyl, that its not recommended for women with low ovarian reserve, ovaries will take a while to return to full function, risk of developing cysts if injection administered D1-3. I have called the clinic and it seems this is the only treatment they offer for FET. Originally they wanted to give the injection on D21 (standard timing based on a 28 day cycle) but as I have short cycles (21-23 days) I wouldn't have a D21. Does anyone have experience of Decapeptyl and would be willing to share your experience? Thanks so much.


----------



## Nibo

Hi Digger, Dr Thong still there,not that we seen him. We were mostly seen by Dr Raja,King or another female Dr, can't remember her name but all were very nice. I felt that the protocols were right for me all times, they were open to my choices and listened to my views but seemed to always go with the advice that that gave.  I wish you all the best whatever choices you make. 

Mrs Film, wow all the best for tomorrow, keep updating so I can see where you are with your treatment, here for support anytime. Sending lots of luck to you.

Hi ES1976, sorry I have no experience or heard of this but I'm sure they know what they are doing. Wishing you all the best too. 

Visit to midwife for me today, love hearing the heartbeat, chugging like a train along the tracks. All looking and going fine. 

Hope everyone else on here is well. Xxx


----------



## Digger

Thanks Nibo and mrsfilm for your experiences. Not sure I ever saw Dr Thong either, and looks like Dr Kini is now in Dundee (was looking up clinics and success rates yesterday!).

I think I may just stick with GCRM-they have more up to date info on how things have gone recently and maybe we will tell someone what we are doing this time so they could help out if EC fell at a time where they were not at school.

Good luck everyone-sometimes it just feels like too high a mountain to climb, all the hurdles to get through, and then if we are lucky enough to get a BFP, I've only ended up with take home babies one out of four times


----------



## mrsfilm

Had my appt this morning and it was all good. Managed my first injection no bother. DH said he could tell I was nervous as I went a bit rosy cheeked. But soon got over that once it was done.

So I'm short protocol on Bemfola for a week or so. Better get used to giving those jags.  Not looking forward to the Cetrotide, looks like a lot of jag. Might get DH to do that one.

Hope you're all keeping well. Take care, Mrs Film.


----------



## Nibo

Jolly good Mrs film, the more injections you do the easier it gets. On my 3rd cycle I think I could have done it with my eyes closed lol . 

All the best and good luck xx


----------



## mrsfilm

Getting used to giving myself the injections now, not sure I like the Cetrotide though.

Had a check up this morning and was told scan looks good, did a blood test and everyone seemed very happy - due back on Friday for another scan.
That was obviously until they got my blood test results I guess - cos I got a phone call a little while ago and I've to go back in tomorrow.

I'm guessing that my Oestradiol levels are high and they may want to reduce my Bemfola injection.  So back tomorrow for another scan and another blood test.  Anyone else have one of those phone calls or have their doses reduced?  I'm not that worried about it - glad they're keeping a close eye on it.  Just wondering on other peoples experiences - today is Day 6.

Hope everyone is well.  Take care, Mrs Film x


----------



## Nibo

Sorry Mrs film not experienced that but like you say don't get worried about it (easier said than done I suppose) but yeah have to think positive and know that they are keeping an eye on things if they are calling you back in tomorrow 

Hope all goes well tomorrow xxxx


----------



## mrsfilm

Thanks Nibo. Not an issue; we got past the Oestradiol levels and had Egg Collection yesterday - an overwhelming 33, yes 33.

But as you may or may not know that immediately puts me in High Risk category for OHSS. This means after fertilisation; all the Embryo's will be frozen!! My body needs to recover before Egg Transfer which will take place in a few months. I also need to take Blood Thinning injections, just when I thought jabs were over  

So I'm just waiting to find out how our Fertilisation has gone - trying to distract myself for a few hours. But as still feeling a bit crappy, I may opt for a wee sleep.

Back to ERI on Thursday for check up and find out what happens next, when, etc.

Hope you're still well. Look after yourself.

Mrs Film x


----------



## Nibo

33!!! OMG Mrs Film, I've never known anyone to have had as many as that collected lol. Let's hope you get a load of good responders to choose from. Shame though you will have to wait till transfer but I understand why you need to wait. It's weird thinking 33 and I had only 1 collected. 

I'm off for glucose tolerance test tomorrow, to fast from 10pm tonight not even allowed my peptic during night and I've terrible heartburn. Exciting night for me lol. 
27wks now that's me into 3rd trimester, never ever thought I would be saying that. 

Hope you keep well and don't have to wait too long for transfer xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi probably a bit late in replying as notice you were starting the beginning of January. I went through a fet in December at eri and was given the Decapeptyl injection to shutdown my system. Luckily I didn't really suffer any side effect the odd headache but that was about it. I am unsure about how long it take for your body to go back to normal.  

I'm currently 9 weeks after my first FET  . Hope all is going well so far for you and wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi everyone,

I kinda feel like I'm butting in here - hope nobody minds. I'm about to start treatment in Feb/March and wondering if someone can remind me which day(s) of my cycle they will need to see me for the [dreaded] internal scans? I have day 5 in my head but that could be complete nonsense.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nibo

Hi kittensdtm, seems so long ago that I did this but you would think I would remember after 3 cycles lol. 
If I remember rightly I started on buserlin. Had to do that for 2weeks then 1st scan to check the lining. Once on the stims I think I was  anything between 3-5 days for scans checking follicles. Hope this helps and good luck with your cycle xx

Mrs film, how you doing? 
Anybody else about, Miss Fruity, Mrs Ross, Donna?.. Xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Thanks Nibo  I forgot to say it's a FET so a bit different I think to normal protocol as I won't need to produce follies this time round.  I just remember last time having to call them on day 1 of cycle and go for a scan during the first few days.  Not sure if that will apply this time or not but I'm going to be away on one of the early days so thought I'd check here. I'll give them a call to confirm.  

Hope things are getting there for everyone on this thread,  it's an emotional roller-coaster this journey! Best of luck peeps.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Nibo how r u getting on? How's tht precious bump? Sorry been MiA for a while! 😳 Hope ure well, I'm doing great the girls had their first birthday a few days ago!! Can't believe they are already one years old it's so scary how quick it goes in, I'm exhausted with the wee monkeys but it's worth every second 💖🎀 

Good luck to everyone else on their journey too, I cannot fault ERI and cannot thank them enuff for giving me my girls xxx


----------



## -Susan-

Hello all! I'm lucky enough to have my baby boy after PGD at the eri but I now want to go back for my frozen embryo. What's the waiting for a frozen transfer like? Do I need a consultation beforehand? Will they likely want me to downreg? What do they do about scanning? Generally what is the process and timescales!  Tia and good luck to those waiting for their miracle. Xx


----------



## pinkfairy2

As far as I'm aware there's no wait. We phoned the secretary two weeks ago and got a consultation for the end of this month. The secretary thought I'd be good to go in March/April, although I'm thinking of waiting until summer due to work. 

I'm not sure what the process is, I can update once we've had our appointment.  I'd imagine you'd need a consultation first. I think previously a doctor said something about tablets for a few weeks, then injections for a few weeks then transfer but that's all very vague. She deffo said there's less injections with FET.


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Susan, congrats on your wee boy... and on starting this roller coaster again! We were due to have our FET in Jan but had to delay to March,  and now May as I had to have surgery for possible breast cancer.  Find out the results on Tues eek. Anyway we are self funding for FET as I'm sure you must be too. The waiting list is not that long as I just called the other day to delay our treatment and requested May to give us time to get past this (all being well that is). They said it was no problem so think waiting list is only a couple months.  As far as I'm aware you just have to call in the first day of your menstrual cycle and they book you in for a scan.  Then the FET is approx 2 weeks later if everything goes to plan.  It sounds a lot easier than what we went through last time round eh?! Only difference is that embies have about a 50/50 chance of making it through defrost on the day so you find out last minute. Good luck!


----------



## kittensdtm

Oh and I forgot to say that you can have a medicated or unmedicated cycle - basically they give you meds for a couple weeks to prepare your womb for best chance, if you want to do it that way.  It's same price with our without the medication.


----------



## pinkfairy2

Oh thanks kitten for that info. I think I'd rather go medicated as I don't trust my body to do it on its own. I'm now starting to wonder about the possibility of going earlier than summer......... If I could time it for the Easter holidays........

Guess I'll find out at our appointment at the end of the month. I'm delighted as its with the doctor who originally treated us with Louie. 

I'm very very scared about the prospect of it not working, I think partly as we are paying for it but also just dealing with failure isn't my strong point (is it anyone's??). I also think my husband has unrealistic ideas about it working first time, and this I know will make failure much much harder as I'll be dealing with his grief too as well as my own. I'm always very hard on myself and know I'll blame myself, even though I know it's not like that. I'm very worried that out of our batch, Louie was the only one (our golden egg as we call him). I know I've got absolutely no right to be saying any of this given how easy it was for us, especially when I see how hard it's been and is for all you ladies. 

Kitten I really hope your retults are ok, what a huge worry for you. I will be thinking about you on Tuesday. I had to have a colposcopy on Tuesday as my smear came back abnormal again so that was a massive stress (I've had issues with smears since 2009 and had treatment to cervix but they can't take any more away as barely anything left). Thankfully this one was ok and I'm being seen again in 6 months but it feels like a pressure as I feel like I've got 6 months to get pregnant. Anyway I'm rambling now. Lots of luck.


----------



## -Susan-

Are you a teacher pink fairy?? I'm a primary teacher and wondering about asking for Easter holidays if possible or summer!

Thanks kittensdtm  50/50 though for defrost? That's not what I was told? Most survive as far as I'm aware? I was told it's probably not very far off 50/50 for my frozen blast to implant X


----------



## pinkfairy2

Yeah primary teacher. I really don't want to tell work this time as different management and just not wanting to share this personal information at the moment. Last time work were so so supportive, and I'm new management would be too, but have had issues with part time and not 100% sorted yet so deffo don't want to be putting ideas in their head about mat leave etc! 

I'm wondering if Easte hols is doable then??

Yeah my husband looked up defrost rates and said something about there being only one that didn't make the thaw (but can't remember how long that was over, maybe a year?). He also looked up stats and said 50/50. But I'm far too scared to even believe that it might happen again.


----------



## -Susan-

I phoned the ERI today and was told I need re referred but as a private patient things can move very quickly if I want. So perhaps Easter holidays is an option (for both of us)? Only thing for me as a probationer, I'm not sure it would be a good career move potentially getting pregnant while I'm struggling with my probationary year. 

When I asked about whether it is  worth going back for a Frostie i was told by the embryologist with no hesitation that it definitely is. Mine was a little slow (it was a morula when my son was a 3aa but became a 2aa later that day) but she said that's actually not a bad thing as slightly earlier blasts tend to  cope with a thaw better than more developed blasts! Strange


----------



## mrsfilm

Hi All, how is everyone??

I see a lot of FET chatter. I spoke to be of the doctors at the end of our fresh cycle when we froze our little embies. They said that the chance of an embie not thawing properly was less than 10%. However the quality upon defrost may be slightly reduced from what it was when they were frozen.  Keeping my fingers crossed for all you other FET goers out there.

Nibo, I am much better now 😀 - thanks for asking. I had OHSS for 2 weeks following my EC 😢 - kept me off work. I did think it was a little cruel of one of the doctors when getting tests for my OHSS tell me I looked about 7 months pregnant - but my abdomen was the size of a house.  Now after another couple of weeks I am back to my usual self and DH and I are now starting to think about our FET.  We have a few dilemmas however.  😣 After the OHSS I am very concerned about doing a stimulated FET and think I would prefer to try a Natural FET.  So the question is can we / can't we?  I think I probably just need to call the hosp and check our options.

Another dilemma; despite my 33 eggs, we only have 2 Frozen embies. Would doing a Natural FET be a risk/waste of a precious embie?

Third dilemma is timing.  And this might sound really pedantic. DH and I don't want a Christmas baby.  We actually don't think it is fair seeing as we really have a choice on timing. We're supposed to call back at the start of March MP, which would take us to early Dec. Or do we wait and try for Jan? I know things can happen and it could be early if we choose Jan but could be late if we choose Dec - are we just being selfish

Nibo; how are you doing? Agh 3rd trimester - how fantastic!!!! How was your test you mentioned? Are you getting organised now?

Hope everyone is well. Take care.

Mrs Film xx


----------



## Nibo

Mrs Film, glad to hear you're better. It must have been awful. I'm afraid folks I can't help out with any questions/queries about FET. 
All tests gone well, think it must have been the glucose intolerance test I was on about, had to get it done twice due to the lack of blood they got. I'm quite stingy with my blood lol 
32wks now, feeling very heaving and belly just feels like it's stretching all the time. My belly goes into so many shapes from time to time, baby keeps sticking its bum in the air, probably trying to make itself comfy as there can't be much space in there now. Certainly doesn't make me comfy lol  

3wks to go at work, can't wait to finish. I could have finished earlier but it would have meant my maternity leave would have had me returning just after Christmas, but I wanted to wait till after the new year. I also have A/L that I will have accrued so using another 3weeks to spread it out before returning to work. 
Hope everyone else all good. Xx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi everyone

Had our appointment yesterday to discuss FET. Looks like we might be going in April/May! I still don't want to tell work but after hearing the process, there isn't as many appointments as with a fresh cycle and so think I could manage. I was never late to work with any of the appointments during our first cycle as I went in for 8am. If I was going to be late I could always just say it was childcare. The only other thing would be the transfer day but I could phone in sick for that. I only work part time so there's a 50/50 chance of the appointments falling on my working days. Am I crazy to consider this? 

I'd really like to have two tries before August, which is when my next smear appointment is. If I don't do April/May then it will be July, so only one try before then. So hard to know what to do as I don't want to be stressing about work and them not knowing during my cycle as it will negate the point if I'm stressed to begin with. 

The other thing that I am confused with is the process  after reading some threads on the FET board.  Other places seem to start DR on day 21 but ERI start on day 1-3 with one injection and then a scan 2 weeks later. It's then tablets for 2 weeks then another scan with pessaries for 5 days before ET. Obviously this can change depending on response. 

We've got 4 frozen embryos. A 3AA (same as our son), a 3AB, a 3BB and a 4AB. The doctor says these are good quality. I'm not confident. Especially when I read that the quality can decreased upon defrosting. 

What if our only baby was Louie? 

Kittens how are you getting on with your treatment and results?


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi everyone,

Has anyone got any success stories from having FET for a 3rd treatment while at ERI.  My fresh cycle and 1st FET cycle were both negative.

Starting treatment March/April - well once AF arrives in March.

Thanks


----------



## mrsfilm

Hey Nibo, how are you? Only 1 more week at work #exciting.

DH and I started FET today.  We had thought about waiting but decided in the end what was meant to be will happen and we should just go with the flow. So I had my Decapeptyl injection this morning. Not looking forward to the potential side effects so hoping I don't get any. Go back in 2 weeks for scan and hopefully start taking tablets for 2 weeks prior to ET. 

After all the OHSS yuckiness,  I can't actually believe that we potentially only have 2 scans and some tablets to go. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed my body behaves itself and everything goes to plan for the next 2 weeks and then the 2 weeks after.

Bless you, I'm sure you look fab and glowing. Just think 6 weeks and you'll have something so special it will all be worth every moment. So are you organised now? Everything in place for the little one? How exciting for you?

Let me know how you're keeping. Look after yourself everyone.

Mrs Film


----------



## IvyStar

Hi Ladies, 

Hope it's ok for me to join this group?

I had IVF in starting in July/Aug 2014 and I got a bfp first time. I now have a baby girl who will turn 1 in April. I know we are so so lucky to have had it work first time. I still sometimes can't believe I have a baby who is nearly 1 years old. 

In my first and only IVF cycle we got 1 embryo (my daughter) implanted and had 1 frozen. I phoned last year to get booked in for April this year but I'm having to delay it because I'm still breastfeeding my daughter and my period won't come back until I stop feeding. When I called to say I need to delay they were fine about it and it seemed that the waiting list wasn't long. We have an appointment at Eri on Monday to talk through what happens next. 

Although it worked first time for us, they discovered a hydrosalpinx in my left tube so I had to take antibiotics for 1 weeks before and 1 week after the embryo was implanted. So although now my cysts are away because I haven't had a period since April 2014 due to all the IVF drugs, pregnancy and now breastfeeding I'm not sure what treatment I'll get out on. But I'll update this and let you know after my app on monday.


----------



## kt192

Hello, we are on the waiting list for ERI but I have discovered that I have a very low AMH (<4) and a low afc after ovarian surgery privately. 
Can any one tell me is there a cut off point after which we wont be offered ivf? I'm worried that by the time the appointment comes around we will be turned away!


----------



## Nibo

Hi kt192, didn't want to read and run. I'm unable to answer your question or even take a guess. You would probably be better phoning them, I'm sure you would get the answer you need speaking to them. 
Sorry can't help any more. 

Good luck with your journey xx


----------



## AuntieMeeMo

Hi Everyone,  I am new and trying to find the right place on this forum to get some advice. Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread. I just couldn't see much recent activity elsewhere. 

My partner and I have been attending our GP in Edinburgh after 2 years of not using contraception. We knew it would be a long shot because he has known for about 10 years that his sperm count is low due to an untreated descended testicle which wasn't operated on until he was 16 years old. We have been to the doctor for all the tests and he has now referred us to the fertility clinic. He told us that a month ago and now I guess we are just waiting...how long should I wait before I ask what's going on? When we get called what happens then? Do they do more tests and decide whether or not we are suitable? The doctor wasn't very informative on what to expect despite my questions but what he did make a point about was my age, I will be 35 in September and I am panicking that I only have a few months before this seemingly huge age milestone in the fertility journey. I have no fertility issues that we know about but I am really worried that we won't be picked for the treatment. Is this irrational? I feel like I don't know enough to reassure myself. Also, I don't know anyone else who has been through this process.

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## dileas

Hi, saw this post and thought I would get back to you as we started our treatment in Edinburgh. We were referred by our gp in the August and had initial appointments at the fertility centre at the royal infirmary in the October so it was about an 8-10 week wait at that time for an appointment. We got a letter through the post letting us know the date and time. We also had male infertility. Straight after that appointment we were put on waiting list for IVF which we were told.was about a year but actually we got to top of waiting list within about 9 months. We had some initial tests with our gp before.our referral, blood tests, sperm samples etc. For our first appointment at ERI we met a nurse who weighed us and checked BMI and did a test to check we weren't smokers. Then we met consultant. They told.us they usually try all they can to help you conceive without IVF first but our case was pretty clear cut that we would need icsi as my husband's sperm samples ranged from 0 to a handful of sperm. They said they would do a scan for me - antral follicles count and blood test for amh but I had already had that done privately so they just looked at these results. The next few appointments were for my husband to do sperm samples to see if we could get anything suitable to freeze as a backup for an icsi cycle. Your age shouldn't be an issue in itself. Here's a link to Scottish criteria for NHS funded IVF which has details.about age and other criteria:
http://www.fertilityfairness.co.uk/nhs-fertility-services/ivf-provision-in-scotland/

I found the stage you are at really difficult as we didn't have lots.of information and were in between being with gp and fertility centre so you feel a bit in the dark about everything. It really helped to speak to people who had been through it all before! There is also a counselling service at ERI which you can sign up for and i thought it was excellent xx


----------



## Belle00

Hi AuntieMeeMo!

We are in such a similar position. Been trying for 17 months. Husband was once told he has undescended testicle or something to do with a tube (I cant get a straight answer from him lol). His first Semen Analysis came back low but he's since told me he didnt read instructions properly...waiting on results of 2nd one now. Got our first appt through for EFREC at ERI after waiting 8.5 weeks but we cant go coa we only got 2 days notice (!) And husband had work commitments. So its been pushed back another 5 weeks now. I was gutted. I dont know what happens at the first appt either. Ive had my blood tests through gp already. I will be 35 next year.


----------



## Belle00

Dileas, I just noticed your message. Thats so helpful, thank you. Was your follicle count scan internal? I dont know anything! I didnt know about the counselling service. Thats great! X


----------



## Belle00

I've finally had my appointments through. We have our doctor's appointment this month, then another semen analysis in early April with a treatment month of June. Anyone else?


----------

